# Raw Thread: BORK GOES TO JAIL FOR ATTEMPTED MURDER



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> At WWE Battleground, The Undertaker stepped into the WWE ring for the first time since WrestleMania 31, attacking Brock Lesnar and effectively costing him the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> In the wake of The Phenom’s return, questions are already running wild inside the locker room and all over the WWE Universe. After suffering not one, but two devastating Tombstones, can Lesnar possibly accompany his outspoken advocate, Paul Heyman, to Raw in order to take issue with The Deadman’s rise? Perhaps the bigger question to ask: What of The Demon of Death Valley himself? Considering the nature of The Undertaker, one should not rule out his appearing on WWE’s flagship show tonight.
> 
> And what of WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins? Like him or hate him, The Architect managed to escape WWE Battleground with his title. Could he be setting his sights on another No. 1 contender, and will Brock Lesnar allow it? Find out tonight on USA Network at 8/7 C.














> In a highly personal Battleground showdown, Roman Reigns waged war against Bray Wyatt. In the height of the action, Reigns looked to be on the verge of victory when a hooded man attacked him, allowing Wyatt to hit Sister Abigail for the win. After the match, the intruder revealed himself to be former Wyatt Family member Luke Harper.
> 
> Have Wyatt and Harper reunited? If so, what does this mean for Reigns? The Big Dog seemed to have trouble with the singular challenge of Wyatt — how might he react to this new adversity? And has The Eater of Worlds become more dangerous than ever? Perhaps these and other questions will be answered tonight on Raw.














> One week ago, the Divas division was turned completely upside down when Stephanie McMahon ushered in the revolutionary arrival of Charlotte and Becky Lynch – both of which joined forces with their old friend Paige. Also on hand was NXT Champion Sasha Banks, who aligned herself with Naomi & Tamina to form the group called B.A.D. – Beautiful And Dangerous.
> 
> At WWE Battleground, each of the imposing Divas factions were charged with having one representative complete in an impromptu Triple Threat Match. Charlotte demonstrated why she reigned as NXT Women’s Champion for nearly nine months when she made Brie Bella tap out to the Figure-Eight. What does this Team Paige victory mean for the new Divas division?
> 
> There is no doubt that Charlotte’s win will only serve to turn up the heat tonight at Raw in the quest to knock Team Bella off the top of the mountain. How will Nikki, Brie and Alicia respond to Brie’s loss? And will Naomi, Tamina and Sasha feel the need to make their presence felt?














> True to form, Randy Orton and Sheamus engaged in a knock-down, drag-out fight at WWE Battleground. The back-and-forth encounter concluded with Orton earning a hometown win with an earth-shattering RKO out of nowhere. After reigning supreme over The Celtic Warrior, what’s next for Orton? Considering Sheamus’ irate nature, has WWE’s Apex Predator seen the last of the first Irish-born World Champion?














> John Cena is still United States Champion after defeating Kevin Owens in their third and deciding match at WWE Battleground. While Owens provided the toughest of competition once again, an STF paved the way for the Cenation leader to continue hosting his U.S. Open Challenge. Even so, it seems that things will just never be right between Cena and Owens, as if they will engage in battle after epic battle and things will never be settled. Will Owens step up again to challenge The Champ? And will other recent contenders, such as Cesaro and Rusev, continue to make their presence known? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network.



@Starbuck  Just found it fitting to create this week's after what happened lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*



> has WWE’s Apex Predator seen the last of the first Irish-born World Champion?


For the love of god YES! This fucking feud does NOTHING for either man


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*

Taker looks like he needs a cane in that picture.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*

*Actually looking forward to all of this except for boring Sheamus.

Fatal 4 Way for the US Title tonight please.
*


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*

Sadly I do not care the slightest about BG...

Really Undertaker to hype the rating... Yeah but it shows how current WWE sucks if they need the old legends to bring people in.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*

I hope Undertaker gives a real good reason on RAW tonight why he's suddenly so butt-hurt over the loss to Brock Lesnar when it happened over a year ago and he's had ample opportunity since WrestleMania 30 to avenge that loss.

Anything else would make him come off as a heel, but he won't be because most fans will mark out because he's the Undertaker and thus...he's untouchable and can do no wrong or some shit.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*

Lets play a game. Will they bring the Rolls Royce? Yes or No?

Also, how many times will they replay Brock destroying it?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I hope Undertaker gives a real good reason on RAW tonight why he's suddenly so butt-hurt over the loss to Brock Lesnar when it happened over a year ago and he's had ample opportunity since WrestleMania 30 to avenge that loss.
> 
> Anything else would make him come off as a heel, but he won't be because most fans will mark out because he's the Undertaker and thus...he's untouchable and can do no wrong or some shit.


I'd imagine it's more about Brock Breaking Kane's ankle more than the streak ending. The exchange between Heyman and Kane last week makes me think this more.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*

Is Taker confirmed for Raw anywhere on the dirtsheets?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*

Will Undertaker be allowed out of the retirement home for tonight's Raw?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*

So did Taker turn heel or is the WWE trying to turn Lesnar back heel?

either way good luck WWE :ha


----------



## b00fman22 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*



A-C-P said:


> So did Taker turn heel or is the WWE trying to turn Lesnar back heel?
> 
> either way good luck WWE :ha


hopefully its taker turning heel. that would pretty much confirm a sting feud to follow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*



A-C-P said:


> So did Taker turn heel or is the WWE trying to turn Lesnar back heel?
> 
> either way good luck WWE :ha


Probably the latter TBH. Now he appears to be finished with Rollins, WWE more than likely want him to revert back to type. Despite being the most over babyface they have of course. Last night didn't exactly make Brock look great either, IMHO.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:vince$


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*



Brock said:


> Probably the latter TBH. Now he appears to be finished with Rollins, WWE more than likely want him to revert back to type. Despite being the most over babyface they have of course. Last night didn't exactly make Brock look great either, IMHO.


It made Lesnar look bad, and if they have Taker go over him at Summerslam the WWE will basically have undone everything they did to build up Lesnar and NO one gets a rub from Lesnar :lol

I posted this in the BG Discussion but in that ending sequence last night the WWE just made a 50 yr old man who wrestles twice a year look stronger than:

Their current WHC Champion :rollins

Their current biggest full-time active star :cena3

and the guy they have pegged as their future :reigns


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*



A-C-P said:


> It made Lesnar look bad, and if they have Taker go over him at Summerslam the WWE will basically have undone everything they did to build up Lesnar and NO one gets a rub from Lesnar :lol


It's only 18 months building Lesnar up as the baddest man on the planet, eh. I do though think they'll have Lesnar come out on top in this, but if Taker gets his win back, i dunno what to really say to that TBH.

I love Undertaker, but i can't say im fully behind the feud in the first place, but we'll see how it goes and what comes of it. I hope the build is better than the streak bulidup and as for the match if it indeed a straight singles encounter; Im not sure on that either, it ain't gonna be no Suplex City i know that.

Maybe all this really is building up to a bigger picture, as in Taker's last match at WM32, Sting, and all that, but using Lesnar to get there? I guess if Brock gets the win and we get a big Undy match at WM, Cena or Sting, then :shrug


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Hopefully they can put on a good show. Wyatt Family being back together should be good, Divas getting better segments, hopefully Owens recovers after having to tap out to Cena as well. Wonder if Rollins SummerSlam opponent is going to be announced as well.

Also, I'm interested in how this RAW is going to do in the ratings as to whether there is a significant improvement in the ratings from previous weeks. I mean, I like the Undertaker and all, but if his return is the sole reason ratings would go up then I'd be shocked.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock, Taker, Wyatt w/ Harper, womens match, maybe a tag titles rematch, maybe Sting, Rollins trolling that he beat Lesnar cause he's still champ. I can't wait for RAW:mark:

just gonna skip the part with Cena gloating over the fact that he made Owens tap out


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*



Brock said:


> Probably the latter TBH. Now he appears to be finished with Rollins, WWE more than likely want him to revert back to type. Despite being the most over babyface they have of course. Last night didn't exactly make Brock look great either, IMHO.


I was surprised that the Undertaker was so cheered last night given how over Brock has been in recent months. He almost seemed untouchable. I thought the fans might've turned on Taker but they didn't. They even asked for one more tombstone.

I'll see how tonight's RAW goes and if there's reason to keep watching until Summerslam.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I hope Taker has to do all the buildup by himself with Brock not showing up until Summerslam where he squashes Taker.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Its certainly something when in times like these you are looking forward for the following Womens story-line, and that you couldn't care less for anything else


----------



## Crabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Rollins is going to buy Taker an expensive casket with an adjustable headrest as a good gesture for helping him keep his title last night only for Brock to come out and destroy it with an axe and multiple German suplexes.


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Will Undertaker be allowed out of the retirement home for tonight's Raw?


Only if he gets his apple sauce.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Happy*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Will Undertaker be allowed out of the retirement home for tonight's Raw?


You mean his big house in Texas where he bangs McCool every night?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker looked legit AWFUL last night to the point where it kind of looks ridiculous that Brock is afraid of this guy and has to sell for him. WWE is telling us one thing, but our eyes are telling us another.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Where is the venue for RAW tonight?

There will be a bump in the ratings. RAW always ticks up as people tune in to see the ppv fallout. I wonder just how much extra of a bump the Taker tease provides?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

You just know that they are going to start off with Cena giving this big speech about how he made Owens tap out with the weakest looking submission or Rollins coming out gloating about how he made it out of Battleground with the championship.. when the most interesting part of what happened is Undertaker attacking Lesnar.

I have interest in The Undertaker/Lesnar thing, Harper and Wyatt possibly back together AND the continuation of the situation with the Divas. Plus maybe what happens next with Owens. I fear that they are going to kill my interest with Owens eventually.

For the sake of everyone, please no more Sheamus vs. Orton.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Taker looked legit AWFUL last night to the point where it kind of looks ridiculous that Brock is afraid of this guy and has to sell for him. WWE is telling us one thing, but our eyes are telling us another.


I agree. I was watching the show last night and wondering to myself why does Brock look like he's going to piss his shorts when he easily manhandled this guy over year ago and Undertaker's look back then was more menacing at WrestleMania 30 than it was at BattleGround.

Brock went from being the toughest man on the planet to bonafide pussy. I know they wanted to sell it, but Brock should have been shocked, not piss scared. More like, oh you're here...then let's throw down. Why is Brock scared of Undertaker's parlor tricks when he wasn't previously. 

It's a lack of continunity on WWE's parts that just killing things.



Korvin said:


> You just know that they are going to start off with Cena giving this big speech about how he made Owens tap out with the weakest looking submission or Rollins coming out gloating about how he made it out of Battleground with the championship.. when the most interesting part of what happened is Undertaker attacking Lesnar.
> 
> I have interest in The Undertaker/Lesnar thing, Harper and Wyatt possibly back together AND the continuation of the situation with the Divas. Plus maybe what happens next with Owens. I fear that they are going to kill my interest with Owens eventually.
> 
> For the sake of everyone, please no more Sheamus vs. Orton.


Wouldn't surprise me if Randy Orton & R-Truth vs. King Barrett & Sheamus kicks off RAW. Hopefully "No Fucks Given" Orton shows up.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I'm gonna come in here with a bold prediction (#LOLJOKES) about tonight's Raw and that is that Brock Lesnar is a) going to break stuff and b) fuck shit up

STANDARD


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Last night they managed to make Rollins irrelevant and Brock look stupid, curious as to how they're gonna fuck this up even more. Probably ends with Taker getting his win back over Brock, making the ending of the streak entirely pointless. 

They managed to make Owens a big fat joke last night, wouldn't surprise me one bit if he comes out tonight and jobs to Cena again, just because. According to Meltzer on WO Radio, it seems like there's a big power struggle backstage regarding Owens, certain parties want him to succeed (HHH probably), and certain parties want him to fail miserably (Dunn probably), looks like Dunn is winning at the moment.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I am not convinced Taker will actually wrestle at Summerslam... feels like we might get a Rollins Lesnar rematch maybe? 

Taker might have just been out to start a slow build to Lesnar/Taker II at Wrestlemania.... 

Or we get Lesnar/Taker II at Summerslam or Survivor Series, with the third match of the series being at Wrestlemania 32? 

Personally... I would like to see their feud finish up and actually somehow morph into Taker vs Rollins at WM 32. I think that match could be a great swan song for Taker.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*I got my bear ready @A-C-P.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The spare spot in The Wyatt family should be for Taker, who would effectively be continuing his heel turn from last night


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

RAW tonight should be Axellent. I hope John gets a new opponent for the US Open challenge, namely Jack Swagger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *I got my bear ready @A-C-P.*


Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This is what Kane told Taker


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Hoping for more big developments in the Wyatt/Reigns feud. If its only gonna be Reigns and Sting vs Wyatt and Harper I guess thats ok but hoping Dean gets involved too and we get a 6 Man at SummerSlam with Bo Dallas or someone else filling Rowan's place.

We need a new tag team to get after PTP tonight too, who it should be I am not sure though.

Heel Taker is gonna be intresting if that is indeed what we are seeing, I mean he low blowed a man but at the same time that man is a beast and you kind of need to if you are Taker's age especially. 

KILL OWENS KILL*


----------



## SethAmbrose (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Cena wins lol.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Ambrose pls k? addlin


----------



## SethAmbrose (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Ambrose will job.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If Sting shows up helping his 'new buddy' Roman Reigns...

ut ut ut

The only logical choice is Ambrose setting up a tag match at Summerslam.

Guess we'll have to look forward to poor Harper being treated like a bitch for the next few weeks now then. Great.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The WWE fuckery from last night has me pretty excited for Raw tonight. So good job Vince wens

Now to watch him quickly lose my interest with a Big Show vs Henry/ Ambrose vs Harper filled raw wens


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Proper Attitude Era type clusterfuck ending last night

Is Brock scheduled tonight?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Erik. said:


> Proper Attitude Era type clusterfuck ending last night
> 
> Is Brock scheduled tonight?


Yeah, Lesnar is due tonight. 

-------------

I'm glad Harper is back though, only saying last week 'where the fuck is he' lol.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Really looking forward to RAW tonight. Looking forward to seeing the Undertaker back, and hopefully he explains why he waited this long to go after Lesnar. Also interested to see whether or not Undertaker is a heel, or if Lesnar is turning heel again.

Also pretty excited about Wyatt and Harper being back together. I'm guessing we'll get Wyatt & Harper vs. Reigns & Ambrose match at Summerslam, despite the rumors of Sting wrestling at Summerslam. 

Looking forward to another good divas segment, and to see who Rollin's opponent for Summerslam will be.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

In before more fuckery


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

It will be interesting to see who is the heel in the Taker/Lesnar feud, the low blow makes me think it will be Taker. It will also be interesting to see who Rollins' opponent will be at Summerslam, there's not really many options. Also looking forward to seeing what happens with the divas storyline.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I do wonder what the crowd response will be if Lesnar opens the show. If they'll boo him, even though he hasn't done anything wrong lol.

If Lesnar us back as the default heel of course in WWE'S eyes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Erik. said:


> Proper Attitude Era type clusterfuck ending last night
> 
> Is Brock scheduled tonight?


That was way worse than anything the AE main event ever produced.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Undertaker low blowed Brock last night it's pretty clear who's the heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Interested for tonight because there are some questions? Who's facing Rollins now (please don't say Orton)? Why couldn't Taker wait 10 seconds until Brock killed Seth for the title? Are Cena, Owens, Cesaro & Rusev going to continue with each other? Will an Ambrose/Reigns tag be enough for them for SS?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Where is the venue for RAW tonight?



Sprint Center in Kansas City. Fair warning, we are usually a pretty shitty crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Sprint Center in Kansas City. Fair warning, we are usually a pretty shitty crowd.


Thanks for replying. Hopefully the show will merit some response. Undertaker should be the most well receivd,I imagine.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Brock said:


> I do wonder what the crowd response will be if Lesnar opens the show. If they'll boo him, even though he hasn't done anything wrong lol.


Brock got cheers because Seth was a heel. Brock didn't do anything that would make him a face besides beat a heel up. He's a heel unk2

Get it batma.....er.....I mean Brock :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Brock got cheers because Seth was a heel. Brock didn't do anything that would make him a face besides beat a heel up. He's a heel unk2
> 
> Get it batma.....er.....I mean Brock :side:


Yeah, in terms of this feud, they'll probably keep him full heel if Taker isn't, but we'll see.

Brock has always been a default heel/tweeter. I've never viewed him as a full on babyface, he was a default one for Rollins.

Brock is Brock and will always be over regardless. He's his own man without the heel/babyface constraints for the most part.

Watch them fuck us about and have Taker indeed go heel lol.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The only reason I'm looking forward to tonight's Raw after last night is the fact that I don't think I can actually live without watching Raw.


Oh, and The New Day and the NXT ladies! They may well be the salvage to my _kevinWOEnS_.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

But will Sting show up?


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This RAW has everything to be a good one. Let's see if they deliver.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Ninjaskrzypek said:


> But will Sting show up?


Has Undertaker dug him up from his WWE welcoming burial yet? :trips2


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I'll stay up for this. If the opening segment is any good, I'll stay otherwise I'll go to bed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Think they might save Sting for next week since its a week without Lesnar & likely Taker.


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock needs to say this to Taker https://youtu.be/NUM2YXhJ5L8


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Main page on WWE.COM


Tonight at 8/7 C Will The Deadman open Raw?

WWE Battleground witnessed the monumental return of The Undertaker, who delivered two Tombstone Piledrivers to Brock Lesnar and left the WWE World Heavyweight Title Match in a sea of controversy.Tonight, The Deadman is reportedly in Kansas City, Mo., and is rumored to be opening Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*I've not watched a whole Raw since the one I went to the night after Mania (see below) but I'll be checking this one out in the morning!





*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker opening raw means the opening segment might literally be the entire first hour of the show. Add in his 30 minute walk to the ring plus the actual promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Least the opening won't be the authority coming out there. Unless taker is with the authority now....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Taker opening raw means the opening segment might literally be the entire first hour of the show. Add in his 30 minute walk to the ring plus the actual promo


*This is why he needs the bike back.*


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *This is why he needs the bike back.*



Or a mobility scooter?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker is not heel so he isn't with the authority.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

In before the fuckery


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*


----------



## Punisher_Taker (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The Undertaker is going to take Brock Lesnat to Tombstone City


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Undertakerowns said:


> Taker is not heel so he isn't with the authority.


Did you miss punt to brocks ball sack?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Heard rumours the WWE might be pairing Reigns and Sting against Wyatt and Harper. Hope that's not true as it just sounds like a random clusterfuck...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Punisher_Taker said:


> The Undertaker is going to take Brock Lesnat to Tombstone City


On his trusty wheelchair.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Rankles75 said:


> Heard rumours the WWE might be pairing Reigns and Sting against Wyatt and Harper. Hope that's not true as it just sounds like a random clusterfuck...


They'll do anything to get reigns cheers.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker is going to open the show... I have to say I'm excited to not see The Authority right off the bat.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Badbadrobot said:


> Did you miss punt to brocks ball sack?


nope. It's the one thing that will keep Brock down.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker better fucking be a heel.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

It won't happen but I'd love Seth Rollins to come out with Undertakers urn, remember Kane did say he had a plan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Charlotte gon be 2-0.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

could anyone pm me a link for a stream? my sky isnt working so can't watch on my tv


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Here we go...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Foolery time!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Time for some fuckery.

See Taker, should have just waited 5 more seconds.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Here we go


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Taker opening raw means the opening segment might literally be the entire first hour of the show. Add in his 30 minute walk to the ring plus the actual promo


How will they hide is walker?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Here we go!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Can't wait for this train wreck to Summerslam. I mean road to Summerslam.


----------



## phazeone1 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Anyone with verizon getting USA network unavailable?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The majesty, the fuckery, this is WWE!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

another charlotte match?

I thought they wanted me to watch?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

PLEASE BE HEEL TAKER.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



birthday_massacre said:


> How will they hide is walker?


CGI is all the rage these days.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

U Mad Taker? :Brock


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

TAKER TIME!! :mark: WELCOME BACK, DEADMAN!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Already a good way to open the show.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker on Raw?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Ohhh boyyyy ohhhh mann


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That pop!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Yay!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

TAKER


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

yeah boy!!! lets go taker


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PH...*

Taker on Raw for the first time in 18 months

:vince must have really been shitting himself over the ratings the past few weeks


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker's gong makes me so horny, man.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

It's Wrestlemania time again? Time goes by so quickly.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Even though he should of retired years ago, it does feel nice to have Undertaker on Raw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I hope this is Taker's last year.



That boss ass music though :ass


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Here we go, Taker to start us off.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Finally Undertaker..and not at Wrestlemania time either. God I missed Taker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The Search for more Ratings!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Michael Cole, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Can you feel those chills because I can 

THE DEAD MAN!!!!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Marking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If you wondered if Taker was brought back as a ratings grab, here's your proof. It is leading RAW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Amber B said:


> I hope this is Taker's last year.
> 
> 
> 
> That boss ass music though :ass


It really should be. I wouldn't be surprised if Vince keeps begging him for a couple more years though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Randy Orton is pissed, this is violating his contract clause for the slowest entrance walk in WWE


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Undertakerowns said:


> nope. It's the one thing that will keep Brock down.


You get that's a heel move yeah?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Damn this nostalgia is strong.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

'Taker opening RAW > Anal bleeding > The Authority's trillionth 20+ minute opening segment


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh brother, I'm so excited for Taker. He's one of a kind, dude


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I just hope he has a good reason for waiting so long to get back at Lesnar.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Undertaker looks ready to star in a new "badasses" movie with Danny Trejo and Danny Glover. He is waaayy too old.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

JBL didn't face Brock Lesnar :kobe


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

And now that Undertaker has made his way to the ring that concludes this episode of Monday Night Raw goodnight folks


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

take this in! this could be a rare last moment from Taker opening RAW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Banez said:


> Michael Cole, shut the fuck up.


Exactly. Like we need to be told about Taker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That entrance is still GOAT though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

MAKES ME WANNA SHED A TEAR


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Too bad the commentators make cool moments like the Taker kicking off RAW kinda suck.*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Seeing this makes me laugh at you crybabies even more 

Mmm ur tears taste sooo goooooooood


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh look it's that heel, the Undertaker


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Umm Michael, Taker debuted in 90'


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

For once, in 24 years, the deadman actually looks like a corpse.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Good pop for Taker again.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The logic of this feud is completely dumb. Seems to me like Taker was promised by Vince that we would get to go over on Lesnar at a later date and he is cashing in his chip.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



wkc_23 said:


> MAKES ME WANNA SHED A TEAR


:kd


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Some old dude's got lost and wandered onto the set of Raw. Oh, wait, it's Taker


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Be a heel you mother fucker.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"Forever in his yard"


Damn. What a line by JBL. Chilling


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Growl, and the panties soaked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*A 50 year old man opening the show is more refreshing than a Rollins promo.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Damn. I has actually forgotten what Undertaker sounded like :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sounds like Heel 'Taker to me :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623281797862936577


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

his voice got darker.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Marking the fuck out


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Reigns vs. Harper already fpalm

This incompetent company can never let feuds breathe. They have to go gung-ho right from the start. SUBTLETY you idiots.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Waiting for taker to say "I am the night."


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What is my Grampa doing on RAW? Oh wait, it's Taker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

We should get Sting/Taker, but instead they're going to put Sting with Reigns to get Reigns out of lukewarm pop mode.

:ti


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *A 50 year old man opening the show is more refreshing than a Rollins promo.*


True.

At least it's not a Reigns promo...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Yep, Lesnar is a heel again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PH...*

So 18 months was his breaking point?

And apparently the Bray Wyatt match never happened?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

boo fucking whooo 

you lost clean old man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If taker beats Brock how will that look, no one could be brock but a has been over the hill taker can LOL


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

My boy Taker sounding old


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Speed it up, Taker.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So he's butt hurt because he got his ass kicked by the better man. FUCK YOU TAKER


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker sounds like the cookie monster.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If Brock music hits I might pass out from so much marking


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Why is deadman blaming Bork? Paul is the one doing the talking.

"Paul. Say something stupid again."


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Took you a year and a half to finally get mad about taking that L :maury

And why does he sound like Macho Man :maury


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This isn't heel taker
This isn't face taker
This is tweenertaker


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I swear to God if Vince makes Lesnar lose to this old fuck...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Yep Taker Mad. :cena4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Stupid reason. Taker knew this before Mania 31. What a horrendous argument.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

In before the Wyatt got buried by Taker comments.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Your true resurrection? So Bray didn't count then.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Okay, it makes sense then. Taker was bothered by Paul and Brock reminding him and everyone that he ended the streak.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Wyatt stuff does not count, lol


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Great promo so far. I don't care what anyone says, Taker is still the man.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Damn it, so it's not about Kane.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Undertaker needs to release the fart he's holding in.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Unbelievably happy that they are finally addressing this storyline. Was so disappointed Taker didn't address it when he came back for Wyatt.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Over a year later and Taker is finally getting his revenge feud on Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

You motherfuckers have no respect for *THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER.*

When I was a kid, I had a dream Undertaker slipped on water and died in a supermarket.:lmao

And Paul Bearer just screamed "OOOOHHHH NOOOOOO!!!!!"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If he beats Lesnar next month :ti


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"True resurrection?" Bray just got put on the non existent list.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Taker is 0-3 against The Bork. I think he better win this one.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Undertaker:* Last night, Fresno California. I tombstoned my brother into Hell!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker cutting an Ultimate Warrior promo. lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Concocted issue. You lost clean and wanted to wrestle Bray instead of Brock.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Undertaker returns :mark:
that is all


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This is so badass


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Where is the beast?!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

WWE desperate for them ratings....Taker vs Brock rematch a year and a half later!?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock come out!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

is he doing his christian bale batman impression?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What a load of shit. Fuck off 'Taker, you washed up, played out, old fool.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Concocted issue. You lost clean and wanted to wrestle Bray instead of Brock.


Mmm ur tears mmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That's it?

:drake1


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Vårmakos said:


> Speed it up, Taker.



That's how he sounded in his promos. What do you expect.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Just a side note: 
Once he finally retires how about Taker starting up the ministry once again as a manager? Could be interesting. Highly unlikely but the thought just came to my mind


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Boss said:


> Damn it, so it's not about Kane.


Have you seen Kane's house he's trying to sell? Kane's fine.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker just take your WM :lose and :Out


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

hopefully this young cat The Undertaker can get his win back from Brock

/sarcasm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What a terrible promo by the Deadman :no:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Is Lesnar at Raw tonight?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Great promo by the UnderHaitcher.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



witchblade000 said:


> "True resurrection?" Bray just got put on the non existent list.


I tried telling you PG fools that Bray was never on the same level. 

He's The Godwinns 2.0


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

They need to nix the logos on the gloves.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> You motherfuckers have no respect for *THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER.*
> "


Why would they have to respect him. He only gave like 20 years to the business , big deal. He's also very old and he buried Rollins. No respect for Taker!!!!!! :troll


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

HHH trying to out-emphysema Taker's voice.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So are Triple H and Stephanie faces now or what?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Vince Brock has been conquered , what is Taker taking about










Oh wait minute....


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Somebody give Taker a xanax or something.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

... everyone seems to forget, Brock/Taker match at Mania sucked


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So basiclly he's upset because someone is bragging about having broken the streak


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> You motherfuckers have no respect for *THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER.*
> 
> When I was a kid, I had a dream Undertaker slipped on water and died in a supermarket.:lmao
> 
> And Paul Bearer just screamed "OOOOHHHH NOOOOOO!!!!!"


Those 21 competitors at 'Mania who failed could have used that knowledge.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



JoMoxRKO said:


> WWE desperate for them ratings....Taker vs Brock rematch a year and a half later!?


Yes desperate.. Or you know they just want to make a memorable Summerslam and not do it again at Mania.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lesnar/Heyman apparently not at Raw, too bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That oversell for the PPV :trips2

Please buy! we suck!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



JoMoxRKO said:


> WWE desperate for them ratings....Taker vs Brock rematch a year and a half later!?


What a coincidence


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

HHH trolling you salty marks with that segment lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*RIP IN BORK*


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I hope Brock ends Taker's career at Summerslam


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Between kicking Lesnar in the nuts, that promo, and aligning with The Authority, it looks like Undertaker is heel. *


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

michael cole is socially awkward ... i'm dying.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Bray and Luke should of attacked and beat Taker down for a curveball.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Tag match as the main event... Fuck.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



finalnight said:


> So are Triple H and Stephanie faces now or what?


This is what I've been struggling to figure out :shrug


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

CESARO. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So Owens is now tagging with Rusev and Sheamus LOL

YUP he is buried


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

It's official...Taker is HEEL...yes (Y) (Y)


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brie gets her win back tonight lol.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What a tag match!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sorry. That was the best the writers could do? Mania was 4 months ago. He didnt give a damn then, but he does now? Something does not compute. This storyline is built upon a house of cards that falls apart, if you think about it.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Cesaro faced Cena two weeks ago and now he's teaming up with him!?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brie Bella BETTER NOT WIN. 

That 6 man should be good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That six-man says "We got Brock/Taker, screw the rest of the show." It'll be fine though.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Damn. Poor Bray got shitted on with that Taker promo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Better go to the bathroom now, don't want to miss the divas match. Been so long since I could say that about the main roster


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker did more to help build up this match with Lesnar than the ENTIRE feud with Wyatt.

...I don't understand.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Ewwww Owens teaming up with the fucktards.

Brie vs Charlotte, awesome! Give it 10+ mins.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Owens better pin Cena in that match. 

And Brie better win against Charlotte.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sooo no Lesnar tonight


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Arthurgos said:


> Yes desperate.. Or you know they just want to make a memorable Summerslam and not do it again at Mania.


Honestly I would have waited for Survivor Series and have it be Takers retirement match (like it was suggested on another thread).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Cesaro just doesn't feel like a face to me for some reason. He doesn't seem like a heel, either, but I wouldn't call him a tweener either. Don't wanna say it's because he lacks personality cause he still delivers in the ring, but...:hmm:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

A 6 man tag.... fun.............


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Hopefully Brie doesn't win against Charlotte.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Wow, a new record, 12 minutes in and already can't be arsed to continue. 6 man tag with Cena getting the pin? No thanks. Ciao.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



birthday_massacre said:


> So Owens is now tagging with Rusev and Sheamus LOL
> 
> YUP he is buried


Yup...i agree...He was cool solo..now he's tagging up with them two.. :lol


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> Brie Bella BETTER NOT WIN.


Those boos she got last night at PPV everytime she hit some offense was amazing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Godway said:


> Bray and Luke should of attacked and beat Taker down for a curveball.



:russo :russo :russo


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Alright Brie, time to prove us all wrong. 

Put on a show with Charlotte.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I can't wait to when Sting shows up, he's going to act like WrestleMania never happened. 



Oh shit, Straight Outta Compton promo. :mark:


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Sorry. That was the best the writers could do? Mania was 4 months ago. He didnt give a damn then, but he does now? Something does not compute. This storyline *is built upon a house of cards that falls apart, if you think about it*.


Like Daniel Bryan


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So all I got from that is that the Undertaker is a sore loser.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Sorry. That was the best the writers could do? Mania was 4 months ago. He didnt give a damn then, but he does now? Something does not compute. This storyline is built upon a house of cards that falls apart, if you think about it.


He was fine with it at first, thus him saying "all streaks must come to an end." But Brock and Heyman kept bragging about it which brought him back. Understand?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Believe That said:


> Mmm ur tears mmmmmmm


Glad that you enjoyed that pablum that was just fed to you. I,myself, do not and he and Brock are two of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Becky taking a backseat to Charlotte again? Seriously, what was the point in calling Becky up if you're not gonna use her?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

6 man tag for ME? I'm out. Bye guys.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro just doesn't feel like a face to me for some reason. He doesn't seem like a heel, either, but I wouldn't call him a tweener either. Don't wanna say it's because he lacks personality cause he still delivers in the ring, but...:hmm:


That's because he has no character right now :draper2. He's just a guy who wrestles


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Didn't Suge Knight run over someone during the filming of Straight Outta Compton?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Guess there won't be a US open challenge...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Dr. Middy said:


> Taker did more to help build up this match with Lesnar than the ENTIRE feud with Wyatt.
> 
> ...I don't understand.


They don't care about Bray Wyatt. Only the oldsters.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro just doesn't feel like a face to me for some reason. He doesn't seem like a heel, either, but I wouldn't call him a tweener either. Don't wanna say it's because he lacks personality cause he still delivers in the ring, but...:hmm:



It is just because he is Swiss, and the Swiss are always neutral :cesaro


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

No US open challenge and Lesnar not showing up.......darn.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jarsy1 said:


> Why would they have to respect him. He only gave like 20 years to the business , big deal. He's also very old and he buried Rollins. No respect for Taker!!!!!! :troll


There's respecting someone and critiquing a nonsensical storyline two very different things


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

See, this is why I didn't want Taker back. They can't risk him getting hurt before the ppv. Please tell me Lesnar shows up anyways.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Charlotte's face looks like it's covered in grease in that graphic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Authority saying they dont want Lesnar to mess with Taker is good evidence they are having Taker as heel.

As for The six man..it looks solid..but the Owens big push has died i think for now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Banez said:


> Those boos she got last night at PPV everytime she hit some offense was amazing.


Yeah I marked.

I'm so worried about WWE's even steven booking that they will look to give Brie her win back.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Here comes another Brie Bella doesn't suck thread


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Charolette is the worst of the 3 why is she getting all the ring time?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Deacon of Demons said:


> Becky taking a backseat to Charlotte again? Seriously, what was the point in calling Becky up if you're not gonna use her?


To take the pin in tag matches, duh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Chan Hung said:


> Yup...i agree...He was cool solo..now he's tagging up with them two.. :lol


Owens is a loner, it makes no sense he would be in a 6 man tag match. so stupid


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I think Lesnar might show up and hit some F5's just to cause wreck since he's pissed off. Thats how i'd book him anyway to show up tonight if he were to show up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

TEAM RATCHET:mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright everybody shut up the boss is here


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jarsy1 said:


> That's because he has no character right now :draper2. He's just a guy who wrestles


You're not wrong.



A-C-P said:


> It is just because he is Swiss, and the Swiss are always neutral :cesaro


:HA


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Last week on Monday Night....Superstars? :lel


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Still making Steph the face of the divas revolution :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Production graphics botch.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



finalnight said:


> Didn't Suge Knight run over someone during the filming of Straight Outta Compton?


Yes, and he's in jail now. 

I don't think he had any part of the film though. He probably was just stalking Dre though.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sasha easily outclasses Naomi.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I hate tag matches as the ME for RAW's but, I'm glad to see Owens and Cesaro in there.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sasha banks>>>>>everyone else>>>>>Charlotte


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So Taker is pissy about the streak ending :Rollins. A year too late breh.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



checkcola said:


> ... everyone seems to forget, Brock/Taker match at Mania sucked


He suffered a severe concussion early in the match... :lol


Taker doesn't even remember the match ffs!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock has to be there-if he took the raw after a PPV off that's sad shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Tamina on Commentary.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Team Boring AND Dull


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

They used the WWE Superstars thing :lol :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Undertakerowns said:


> He was fine with it at first, thus him saying "all streaks must come to an end." But Brock and Heyman kept bragging about it which brought him back. Understand?


Exactly, which makes sense. He was fine with it but the way Paul Heyman kept bragging about it for so long pissed the old man off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Undertakerowns said:


> He was fine with it at first, thus him saying "all streaks must come to an end." But Brock and Heyman kept bragging about it which brought him back. Understand?


He was fine with it for a year, but it just got so bad in the last 3 months? :nah. If he had challenged Brock at Mania 31, that would be believable . This is the writers trying to justify why there was never an inkling that Taker was mad. Retconning a story is poor writing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sasha's team already getting that JOBBER entrance.

:lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

LOL if Charlotte jobs now.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> TEAM RATCHET


"NO THEYRE NOT!"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:lel

No reaction


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Am I stupid or was that the wrong effect? It was superstars.. not raw..


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Undertakerowns said:


> He was fine with it at first, thus him saying "all streaks must come to an end." But Brock and Heyman kept bragging about it which brought him back. Understand?


Lmao

You realise the streak is a big thing yeah?

Fuck me any -any - character on the roster would fucking mention it.

Look this comeback has massive holes in it, deal with it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Team BAD fucking names WWE comes up with.

Poor Sasha.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Charlotte gets to use her own music tonight :yay


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Zero pop for Charlotte


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

They used the WWE Superstars LOL what a botch


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Undertakerowns said:


> Charolette is the worst of the 3 why is she getting all the ring time?


Wooooooooo

That's why 

Charlotte sucks


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Team Bad-more like team ****** 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Are you fucking kidding me with Sasha getting the jobber entrance, coming out to Botchomi's theme, AND STILL not having her title?* :fuckthis


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This is ruining Sasha banks, coming out to that stupid music and standing around... I'm not excited about this revolution if this is how they are booking it


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Aww I'm loving that bit with Charlotte and Ric.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Wow, flair actually looks sober in that clip


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

So Charlotte's gimmick is 100% based on being Ric Flair's daughter. Cool.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That Undertaker promo reminded me of the attitude era so much, it didn't feel as real though probably because I was just a kid at the time.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Business is about to pick up. Here comes Team Bella starring Goddess Nikki.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What that backstage vid did not explain, was that it was the first time Charlotte met Ric Flair.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Forgot how much I hated Bries theme after not hearing for a while now. Jeez


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Ooooh Becky. 

Brie mode! :lmao forgot about that song.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The Bellas.

:ti

What a fucking waste of flesh, dear god.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Batz said:


> He suffered a severe concussion early in the match... :lol
> 
> 
> Taker doesn't even remember the match ffs!


Brock is stiff and Taker is an old man. Soooo, who's to say it won't happen again? And how does it follow it will be good even if it doesn't happen?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

nikki bell stop teasing mee


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Botched the handshake....drunk dad issues


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I wonder if Flair likes putting lotion on his daughter.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Batz said:


> He suffered a severe concussion early in the match... :lol
> 
> 
> Taker doesn't even remember the match ffs!


Seeing as there's no chance in hell of Mark eating suplexes, their rematch will be awful


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Believe That said:


> Like Daniel Bryan


Bryan is 34 years old and prior to last year had no serious injuries and was insanely over. The Undertaker is 50 years old and has been wrestling since 1984. Nice try though iper1


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Damn it, let Sasha come out to HER theme. Carrying HER title. Fuck Naomi, she's awful. 

When the Boss is here, no one else matters.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Nikki :yum:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Alicia Fox kewnin so hard being with the Bellas.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Dat Brie Mode theme

*head explodes*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



finalnight said:


> Wow, flair actually looks sober in that clip


Must have been early in the night...


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*So, let me see if I got this right:

-Undertaker challenged Brock to a match at WM XXX.

-He loses fair and square.

-Now 15 months later, he's mad?

What a load of bullshit. fpalm

Also, Brie Bella's theme still sucks, and why didn't Team BAD come out to Sasha Banks' theme?*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Godway said:


> What that backstage vid did not explain, was that it was the first time Charlotte met Ric Flair.



Nor did it show Ric asking to borrow some money..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jim Ross said:


> I wonder if Flair likes putting lotion on his daughter.


That's Hogan, bro. Wrong legend. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I'm ready to see Becky getting ring time. She's pretty awesome.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"The Boss" Nikki just walked out, business just picked up haha. Isin't it weird though, after Taker was here? He has all this history, just feels like Nikki and co feel really really really small lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Laser Rey said:


> So Charlotte's gimmick is 100% based on being Ric Flair's daughter. Cool.


Funnily enough, so is her success.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Are you fucking kidding me with Sasha getting the jobber entrance, coming out to Botchomi's theme, AND STILL not having her title?* :fuckthis


I thought champions take their title every where LOL

Gotta love WWE logic, they give that girl from TE shit for dropping the title to the bottom of the lake when it was dangeous to go get it, yet the NXt champion doest take her title on RAW when Owens always carried his title .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

JBL trying to bury Sasha's jobber squad.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh god brie's theme song.............


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Flair was trying to ram his tongue down Charlottes ear then.The dirty old man


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

BAD
Boring and dull
Bitchy and Douchey
you choose.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Créole Heat said:


> Bryan is 34 years old and prior to last year had no serious injuries and was insanely over. The Undertaker is 50 years old and has been wrestling since 1984. Nice try though iper1


I knew someone would cry and take that serious 

Jesus


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:lmao fucking Cole


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



SP103 said:


> Team Bad-more like team ******
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


I'll never understand the transphobia here, you watch half naked men wrestle around together.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Tina? Uh, it's Tamina. Thank you.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Fuck that titless wonder up, Charlotte!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Ah hell what was that?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Dat botch :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Cole said "TINA" :lol :lol :lol

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The main roster agents need help.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh look another commercial :vince$


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



wkc_23 said:


> Guess there won't be a US open challenge...



Kinda takes away the only positive of Cena winning last night doesn't it? :frown2:


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Can we cut the commentary and focus on the match?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

do you guys see brock lesnar getting the win at summerslam and wwe booking undertaker if he does retire at wrestlemania 32 to finally defeat brock lesnar as a good to the company I know there is a undertaker thread but I wanted to get everyones opinion cause this is a great idea and could seriously happen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Team RATCHET was about to whoop that ass:lel


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Why does Brie wrestle in pants again? Is it because of her pussy tattoo or what?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

WTF
Brie moved out of the way so Charlotte had no one to catch her.

Get the Bellas off TV already.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Was Brie pulled back? What the hell just happened


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This match is on pace for WOAT :lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, let me see if I got this right:
> 
> -Undertaker challenged Brock to a match at WM XXX.
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I don't know if Brie tried to dodge that or sell it (botch). Hope it was the former.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Can we cut the commentary and focus on the match?


You _want_ to focus on Brie Bella wrestling?


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



wkc_23 said:


> Guess there won't be a US open challenge...


WHATS THE FUCKING POINT ?

SUPERMANGAYCENA WINS EVERYTIME


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

well, that sober flair clip could have been made Sunday...Damned blue laws..


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

They don't like sasha carrying her women's title because it totally devalues the divas title which is worth shit in comparison


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



wkc_23 said:


> Cole said "TINA" :lol :lol :lol
> 
> What a fucking idiot.


He was trying to score some meth, leave him alone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Bellas continuing to "improve" in the ring.

:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*I love Brie but I think she was supposed to get landed on, that looked bad for Charlotte. 

Still hope Brie wins because I can hear complaints and laugh at you all.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"B.....B......B.....B.....Botch Mode"


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Bellas purposely tryna injure the competition


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



birthday_massacre said:


> I thought champions take their title every where LOL
> 
> Gotta love WWE logic, they give that girl from TE shit for dropping the title to the bottom of the lake when it was dangeous to go get it, yet the NXt champion doest take her title on RAW when Owens always carried his title .


*It's stupid and pathetic. Lets call it what it is: they're afraid of the NXT Women's title being viewed as more prestigious than Nikki's. Notice Sasha had it on Smackdown for her backstage segment, but never brings it when Nikki is in the same ring. Whoever's booking this is an insecure piece of shit.*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, let me see if I got this right:
> 
> -Undertaker challenged Brock to a match at WM XXX.
> 
> ...


It's just so bad because creative put ZERO thought into it... Heyman doesn't even use that 21-1 line like he used to. 

The length of time since there match is what makes it so horrible.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



checkcola said:


> Brock is stiff and Taker is an old man. Soooo, who's to say it won't happen again? And how does it follow it will be good even if it doesn't happen?


Well they're not gonna do the german suplex thing. Outside of that we good.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Undertakerowns said:


> Charolette is the worst of the 3 why is she getting all the ring time?


woooooo's daughter afterall


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

It isn't like Taker's motivations have ever made sense. He did HHH/Taker III because HHH said "you got carried out of the ring but I didn't, so because of that I actually won..." even though he did not win. Like...at all. And then they proceeded to point at Mania signs for a few weeks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I think Bri wrestling is showing just how good Nikki is in comparison. Don't associate Bri's botching with Nikki. Nikki can actually work a match with mostly anyone, and that is a great quality to have, being a safe worker. Something Naomi doesen't have trust me being a safe worker is valued.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Longer Divas matches, even longer commercial breaks


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Awful lot of commercials so far


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Undertakerowns said:


> Charolette is the worst of the 3 why is she getting all the ring time?


The 3 Dunn must haves:

Blonde
Family
'Merican


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Batz said:


> He suffered a severe concussion early in the match... :lol
> 
> 
> Taker doesn't even remember the match ffs!


Taker is gonna be comatose fucking with Bork. He should stay away for his own health.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I'll never understand the transphobia here, you watch half naked men wrestle around together.



I'd rather see fugly woman who can actually wrestle than a bunch of wanna be models attempting it. So no phobia here-just calling out the Tuesday afternoon strip club roster aka Team Tampon, err Botch, Bad.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The Boreya's living up to their name...Somewhere, their street corner is lonely and misses them.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brie kicks like a girl.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



ShowStopper said:


> Bellas continuing to "improve" in the ring.
> 
> :lmao


You mean Bella...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Ugh, Naomi on commetary


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Brie's kicks are fucking awful.*


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm annoyed I can see Charlottes bra under her attire


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



The_It_Factor said:


> Awful lot of commercials so far



Vince selling commercial breaks close to Taker's appearance for prime dollars :vince$


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Can Brie please stop using Bryan's moves :no:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I've been taking a drink every time they remind us that Team BAD is Team BAD and Team BAD is BAD. And Tamina still doesn't look attractive.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

C'mon Brie you don't see Nikki stealing Cenas moves.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Just more reason for people to hate on The Bellas. Shit happens guys.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sasha is a good promo but My God not on commentary.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Godway said:


> It isn't like Taker's motivations have ever made sense. He did HHH/Taker III because HHH said "you got carried out of the ring but I didn't, so because of that I actually won..." even though he did not win. Like...at all. And then they proceeded to point at Mania signs for a few weeks.


Don't forget Taker being like, "and I'm so serious about this, I'm gonna cut my hair and show clips of it being cut on TV!!!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Team BAD is horrible on commentary


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



3ku1 said:


> You mean Bella...


You can include both.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Tell the Jobbers to shut it, Sasha is talking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This should have been a squash match with Charlotte squashing Brie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



birthday_massacre said:


> I thought champions take their title every where LOL
> 
> Gotta love WWE logic, they give that girl from TE shit for dropping the title to the bottom of the lake when it was dangeous to go get it, yet the NXt champion doest take her title on RAW when Owens always carried his title .


Don't take the stuff you see on Tough Enough seriously. 
Rollins, Paige and Big E never carried their NXT title to Raw/Smackdown either. Owens was just an exception.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sasha Banks will end up one of the GOAT's when it's all set and done.. Maybe THE GOAT.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



SP103 said:


> I'd rather see fugly woman who can actually wrestle than a bunch of wanna be models attempting it. So no phobia here-just calling out the Tuesday afternoon strip club roster aka Team Tampon, err Botch, Bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


Yeah, and this is the friggin' internet. There are beautiful NAKED women just a few clicks away that are NOT wasting ring time. This Divas crap is just porn for pre teens locked out of porn sites.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brie getting cheered.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brie Bella is biting away at Daniel Bryan's popularity piece by piece. This untalented "veteran" idiot.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I love how no one explains what's Brie Mode.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So much for this "women's revolution" you want revolution, fire Brie, she has no place being in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> Taker is gonna be comatose fucking with Bork. He should stay away for his own health.


Potential death in the ring = more buys


amri? imri.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

LOL Brie's selling of the chops.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

How many "woooooh"s is that for Charlotte in this match now? God, she sucks.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Does Charlotte throw the worst chops in wrestling history?

They are fucking cringe worthy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Amber B said:


> Don't take the stuff you see on Tough Enough seriously.
> Rollins, Paige and Big E never carried their NXT title to Raw/Smackdown either. Owens was just an exception.


I was being sarcastic because of the stupid comment Paige made on TE.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Has Brie ever held the title?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



checkcola said:


> Naomi and Tamina is horrible on commentary


FIXED


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



islesfan13 said:


> Sasha is a good promo but My God not on commentary.


Yeah because it is fair to judge anyone on commentary when there is 6 of them out there... Of course it is a mess, there's far too many people on commentary.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I wish we could mute commentary


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Thank god Brie didn't win.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Kind of shocked they didn't give Brie her win back. They love Charlotte.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Charlotte with the win


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brie Buries


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Man, the Bellas struggle so badly at keeping up with actual wrestlers.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Decent match

Naomi and Sasha were fun on commentary


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Interesting, I don't see the bitter Paige fans in here commenting on the "LETS GO CHARLOTTE" and constant "WOOOO!!!" chants :hmm*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

You know I am glad the NXT girls are getting their chance. But why are they burying the vets so badly. And can you ppl learn the difference between Bri and Nikki? Nikki can actually work a match, and has improoved as a wrestler. Who cares if neither are as techincally sound as the NXT girls. They have other attributes they don't...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Calling up the NXT divas and having them compete with... Brie Bella.


This company


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Why wouldn't Becky Lynch have had her in ring debut against Brie instead of Charlotte having another match? She should have been showcased , unless she's having a match later tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



finalnight said:


> Has Brie ever held the title?


Yes she has "held" the title in her hands. Only for her sister.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Omega_VIK said:


> I love how no one explains what's Brie Mode.


According to her pimp, Brie Mode costs $20 extra and you have to wear a condom.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Spear? That looked like a clothesline to the stomach.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brie = Pretty much a jobber. Get Big Boobs brie


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Charlotte is going to be huge.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

You'd think that Brie would be the Bella that's fucking Cena considering she sells just as terribly as he does.

Alright match overall.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*The match wasn't awful.

And it's good that Charlotte won.*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Can we also take a moment to reflect on the factthat Taker had to low blow Brock to get the upper hand last night? 

I didn't realize that until I saw it again on tonight's intro.

Just seems so un-undertaker-ish


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If Undertaker beats Lesnar fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Shadowcran said:


> According to her pimp, Brie Mode costs $20 extra and you have to wear a condom.


$50 without.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Charlotte is cute! Pity she has that body tho


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



3ku1 said:


> You know I am glad the NXT girls are getting their chance. But why are they burying the vets so badly


Heel minions always lose.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Taker vs Edge Vs Lesnar? Cool


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If Charolette is going to use the figure 8 why doesn't she work the leg at all?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PH...*



3ku1 said:


> You know I am glad the NXT girls are getting their chance. But why are they burying the vets so badly



B/c fans won't take any "revolution" seriously if the new girls don't bury the current divas

Sucks and us unfair to the current main roster divas but that is the way it is


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Cole just said "WWE" 6 times in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



finalnight said:


> Has Brie ever held the title?


*Yeah. And she should again.*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Hopefully the Wyatts new Family member runs in and costs Roman the match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Waiting for :cole to call another Diva by a porn star name.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock and Taker MAIN EVENT for Summerslam , great way to treat your WWE champion . More part timers being booked as a bigger deal than the regular talent . For christ sakes


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lesnar vs Taker is main eventing Summerslam rather than the WWE champion.. Come the fuck on.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

BAD = Beasties Are Dangerous

BT-1000 DSE = Naomi
BT-1000 LSE = Tamia
BT-1000 LSE = Sasha 


The Black Terminatrix is an unstoppable force to reckon with. The BT-1000 won't stop at nothing until you're dead.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Wow, the WWE World Heavyweight Champion doesn't even get to main event SummerSlam. fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



kariverson said:


> Charlotte is cute! *Pity she has that body tho*


lolwut

Dat bod = :yum:. Do not fear fit chicks bruh, for they are amazing. <3


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Please bury Miz, HHH!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Triple H stay shitting on Miz:lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

HHH telling Heyman to grow a set at Brock Lesnar. You tell him Paul, I mean I'm sure your arm's healed by now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Miz vs Big Show


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:trips2 don't care about mid carders, like daddy. :vince5


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Lesnar vs Taker is main eventing Summerslam rather than the WWE champion.. Come the fuck on.


It's CM Punk all over again.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Did HHH gets his acting lessons from the same guy that taught Reigns for three days?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So...................... is Seth dead?



How about that ref?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Ewwwwwww fuck Big Slow. Miz better win. Miz gotta look good to take that IC Title from Ryback*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

...Follow the Boreyas with the Big Slow...fuck it..I'm going to go make popcorn for later and miss this shit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Fuck, Miz is a good heel, but this is not what I want, they're going to use him to attempt to get Big Show over as a babyface/kill those funny Please Retire chants


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big Show vs Miz... holy shit they are gonna steal the show with that 5 star match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PH...*

No Miz I didn't hear you and I don't care :hunter

And ANOTHER Big Shoe turn last night :ha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Batz said:


> So...................... is Seth dead?
> 
> 
> 
> How about that ref?


That fucking Undertaker abducted them both. Fucking prick old man Taker.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I can't wait to see this brand new Babyface Big Show in action :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Yeah. And she should again.*


Lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Team B.A.D. is bad at commentary.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Irrelevant title is irrelevant.

To be fair though... it is Lesnar and Taker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Lesnar vs Taker is main eventing Summerslam rather than the WWE champion.. Come the fuck on.


I agree. Brock should have won the title, then have Taker attack him. Solves both issues.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Owens Vs Cesaro Vs Cena at Summerslam. Cesaro goes over


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big Show vs Miz to be match of the year. :troll


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock vs Taker will main event Summerslam and Rock vs Hunter will main event WrestleMania and FUCK THE YOUNG TALENTS!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Mr. Fusion said:


> If Undertaker beats Lesnar fpalm


I was just wondering how that will play out. Brock is already established enough, another win over taker would just be overkill. It undertaker wins, that sort of destroys all of Brock's momentum and effectively undermines any "rub" that someone else could get. 

I expect shenanigans.... I actually hope for them in this case.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This could lead to a pissed off Seth Rollins, setting up a match with Triple H...or maybe i'm dreaming


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I've been enjoying Miz. Don't have him lose to Big Slow.. The most uninteresting man on the roster.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



KuritaDavion said:


> You _want_ to focus on Brie Bella wrestling?


No. But I'd rather pay attention to that than a 6-person commentary team


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Obi-wan :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jim Ross said:


> That fucking Undertaker abducted them both. Fucking prick old man Taker.


oh no 



Seth 



Ref


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

So Rollins and the ref from last night still sucked into that vortex?

:bush


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big Show going face again tonight. He will turn heel when Ryback returns.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> Brock vs Taker will main event Summerslam and Rock vs Hunter will main event WrestleMania and FUCK THE YOUNG TALENTS!!


They probably think that the young talent will get a rub just by being on the same card.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



The_It_Factor said:


> Can we also take a moment to reflect on the factthat Taker had to low blow Brock to get the upper hand last night?
> 
> I didn't realize that until I saw it again on tonight's intro.
> 
> Just seems so un-undertaker-ish


Bork Laser being a face even though he borderline murdered two vanilla midgets, their car and nearly decapitated a boy with said destroyed car's door doesn't make much sense either.

BUT THEN AGAIN WHO THE FUCK WANTS LOGIC IN MY SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT, DAMN IT?!? :vince5


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> lolwut
> 
> Dat bod = :yum:. Do not fear fit chicks bruh, for they are amazing. <3


I do not fear fit chicks. But it's a different thing to be fit and a different thing to have a less feminine body than a transvestite


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

They're gonna turn Big Slow face again tonight :ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big Show "FACE TURN" X 100,000,000,000,000 :lol

Where's Seth?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



DDMac said:


> Irrelevant title is irrelevant.
> 
> To be fair though... it is Lesnar and Taker.


Your sig is so hilariously fucked up. I'd expect nothing less from you. Classic Mac shit here.


----------



## Declan Dimi (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Star prediction for Harper vs Roman? im predicting a 3 and a half star match


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I thought the HHH promo was going to turn into Brock Lesnar vs. Miz for tonight, which would have been amazing. Remember the last time they interacted? It ended with a chair thrown in Miz's face. God that was beautiful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:rollins won last night all by himself. Night off for celebration.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Ah, so that was a payoff for Jenner


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



islesfan13 said:


> Zero pop for Charlotte


Paige was with her so that means zero reaction for your hero as well now shut up bashing every diva that isn't Paige.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Batz said:


> oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shame, Chioda was always my favourite referee . 
I'll miss Rollins as well.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> Triple H stay shitting on Miz:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Playing that Caitlyn Jenner shit during RAW..shame shame shame..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lol Bruce Jenner.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Hysteria said:


> Wow, the WWE World Heavyweight Champion doesn't even get to main event SummerSlam. fpalm


Summer Slam '94, 

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart for the WWF Championship was not main event. 


Undertaker vs Undertaker was.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Ole! :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Los Matadors are still on the roster fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

It's tag team filler time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Los Fuck this shit adors.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Popcorn match time


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*The Los Jobbers. Lmao. I actually dont want PTP as Tag Champs, bring on Ascension any day.*


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Interesting, I don't see the bitter Paige fans in here commenting on the "LETS GO CHARLOTTE" and constant "WOOOO!!!" chants :hmm*


It's pathetic. 

There is a really vicious cycle when it comes to the divas. People get sick of everyone constantly criticising their favourite when they are on top, so when someone else is given a chance they go out of their way to overtly criticise them. 

At the end of the day, I am a Paige fan but she needs a stronger division around her to work with and bring the best out of her or else we'll see her slipping into the lacklustre performances she was giving post Wrestlemania. But people are seemingly hoping on the new girls to fail as if it will solidify her as the top diva or something.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Glad Primetime Players got out of the DWB!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

It is now time for the minority portion of the show :vince5


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Bring back air boom


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Jesus...I come back in here waiting on my popcorn for Los Matadores? With V ince around, they probably just missed being named "El Burritos", El Tacos or El Nachos Bel Grande.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Batz said:


> So...................... is Seth dead?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



kariverson said:


> I do not fear fit chicks. But it's a different thing to be fit and a different thing to have a less feminine body than a transvestite


Harsh as fuck, bruh bruh. :lol

She's toned, not jacked, so she doesn't look ******-ish at all. I fully concede that her face isn't the best, but I'd bang dat bod with the might of Mjolnir if given the chance.

bama4


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> Your sig is so hilariously fucked up. I'd expect nothing less from you. Classic Mac shit here.


(Y)

Is Big Show face again? Are the Authority heels or faces that occassionally do preposterously fucked up things? Does any of this matter?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



wkc_23 said:


>


Give us back Chioda, you bastard Undertaker! :jose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Darren Young is so swagless these days. Remember when he had the pick in his hair, and he use to actually dance during the in ring entrance with Titus?

He's TRASH now. 

Titus father of the year is still that dude though.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Great, The fucking Matadores.* :eyeroll


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Gotta hand it to Bruce, going to that effort to remain relevant props man props


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Nice combos by team OLE!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



> Brock vs Taker will main event Summerslam and Rock vs Hunter will main event WrestleMania and FUCK THE YOUNG TALENTS!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



jcmmnx said:


> Paige was with her so that means zero reaction for your hero as well now shut up bashing every diva that isn't Paige.


Just expected more of a reaction the first week of debut and being the first match on the card. Crowd grew a little bit during the match though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *The Los Jobbers. Lmao. I actually dont want PTP as Tag Champs, bring on Ascension any day.*


Let's slow down. PTP is boring but about the only thing The Ascension learned all that time in NXT is how to growl.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The only thing keeping the tag division alive is New Day.. It's utter trash these days tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



DDMac said:


> (Y)
> 
> Is Big Show face again? Are the Authority heels or faces that occassionally do preposterously fucked up things? Does any of this matter?


He's heel going against a more annoying heel.

Authority are heels that do things to get a face reaction. None of this matters.:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Fucking fuck, is Titus awkward as hell in the ring.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Best part of raw right here!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:dance


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

NEW DAY!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Titus is the most awkward fucker since Cena. Distraction finish 1000 this year.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big Slow face, Big Slow heel, Let's just have Big Slow unemployed.

#GiveBigSlowaPinkSlip 
#GiveDivasaPinkSlip


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Fuck yeah, The New Day! :mark:*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:lmao Kofi with that gay-ass clap.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I wouldn't mind having an hour of Raw with only the proper stars like Rusev, Cesaro, Owens, Lesnar, Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Orton etc.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

New Day :mark::mark::mark:

Don't you damn be sour!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big E with that extra small


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Xaiver the BG MVP :clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Fuck, I love New Day and PTP.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

New Day clowning the PTP 

Team OLE with the win! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Xavier is fucking BASEDD!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA KOFI's Face!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

WTF was Kofi doing???

:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Blake and Murphy need to be called up.*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Darren should have took that pin.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

New Day are amazing.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Xavier :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Why don't the New Day have the tag titles :eagle.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

New day are brilliant


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> Darren Young is so swagless these days. Remember when he had the pick in his hair, and he use to actually dance during the in ring entrance with Titus?
> 
> He's TRASH now.
> 
> Titus father of the year is still that dude though.


Nyukka also used the pick as a weapon here and there by jabbing fools in the throat when they were heeling it up years ago, but alas, coming out seems to have made him very tame.

Spamming the seated senton now doesn't help is situation either. :favre2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Give those men their belts back. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lol I wonder how many people are gonna bitch about Cesaro being held back when this is like the 3rd time he's MEd RAW in a month. :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



gamegenie said:


> Summer Slam '94,
> 
> Bret Hart vs Owen Hart for the WWF Championship was not main event.
> 
> ...


I'm an old school kind of guy and as such, I feel the World Heavyweight Champion should main event a pay-per-view/live Network special unless there's a special once in a lifetime kind of match.

Brock Lesnar vs. Undertaker is not that match, in my opinion.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

da fk kind of finish was that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

New Day are f'n entertaining. What happened to the Uso? How long is the injury?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Just waiting over, waiting for the moment Bayley gets called up...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Kofi's clap is his best contribution to New Day. :laugh:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Undertaker vs Edge vs Lesnar.. HOW SWEET IS THIS?!?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



gamegenie said:


> Summer Slam '94,
> 
> Bret Hart vs Owen Hart for the WWF Championship was not main event.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

45 minutes in and the most interesting thing has been a Taker promo about a match more than a year ago.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



3ku1 said:


> Just waiting over, waiting for the moment Bayley gets called up...


Probably after mania. As long as she doesn't get the Emma treatment, shes going to be a huge babyface.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Miz with the jobber entrance


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sharknado 3?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Face vs face tag match and heel vs heel singles match? :hmm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I missed Battleground and read some stuff, but had no idea about Harper interfering in Bray / Roman. So if Luke really is hooking back up with Wyatt due to Rowan being on the shelf, I have just one question for the WWE:

How fucking retarded do you feel in breaking up one of the hottest acts you've had in years that was also easily ready for title success in the tag division, only to now reform them so shoddily?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The mist in the ring


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> 45 minutes in and the most interesting thing has been a Taker promo about a match more than a year ago.


don't worry Miz Vs Big Show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> 45 minutes in and the most interesting thing has been a Taker promo about a match more than a year ago.


Minus the undertaker promo and New Day, least their getting the shitty shit shit out the way first.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Business is about to go belly up.

Big Show is here.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

OMG not this fuckign Bigshow crap again


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Miz vs Big Slow in a who gives a scrawny rat's fucking ass match.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Let me guess, Big Show is a face now.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Have Bill Cosby do a segment with The New Day.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Big Slow is a bitch. Miz should be main event not working with this loser.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Hey Show, Punk called and said that was the worst elbow ever.

At least it was quick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Squashed like a geek:lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Who books this crap?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh well, at least it didn't take up too much time


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

For a big guy, Big Show has some skinny legs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big Show's such a useless fat fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



What A Maneuver said:


> Let me guess, Big Show is a face now.



Wait a few minutes it will change again


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



What A Maneuver said:


> Let me guess, Big Show is a face now.


Probably, it's been about a week since his last alignment turn.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Damn it, just making Miz look like shit for this fucking guy...


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> 45 minutes in and the most interesting thing has been a Taker promo about a match more than a year ago.


That was entertaining...? :booklel


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

how do u bury the miz like that who books this hes a main eventer lol like r truth so nvm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Hey guys, remember that guy Seth Rollins?


Me neither.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If you closed your eyes, most of what big show was just saying could be construed as a rape scene in his new 'thriller' movie with Clark Kent.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big Show finally hit that diving elbow drop! :mark:

R.I.P. in peace Miz, you ass kissing buttsucking bastard.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Get him out of the ring before someone dies of boredom or First degree brain slaughter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Dave Meltzer ‏@davemeltzerWON 38s39 seconds ago
Has big Show done his 42nd turn this week?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Gotta give it to Ryback, good babyface


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh, so he's HEEL. How interesting! 

Not.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Shadowcran said:


> Sharknado 3?


3 Sharknado movies?

That's 3 too many.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Remember when Miz main evented and won Wrestlemania?

That was a time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Yes give Big Shoe that cursed IC Title


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Wrong, Big Show...Rollins and Chioda are also missing.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

fastest double turn ever


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

And to think The Miz main evented WrestleMania as WWE champion against John Cena once upon a time. What a fall from grace :lel


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Can you beleive Miz headlined mania in 2011 beat Cena, and was in the ring with The Rock? Lord lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sooo this is a cool promo :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

No, Show, your cardio is missing too. Take a deep breath, you lard ass.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Monday Night Nyquil


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh Wow. Tough Enough is horrible.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

They used this whole feud to try and get over Tough Enough?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

ugh, was hoping roidbotch would vacate the belt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Damn it, just making Miz look like shit for this fucking guy...


To be fair they've been making Miz look like shit for years.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Hoping they're writing Miz off tv.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Hide the painting Kevin Owens is going to destroy it again


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

HEYMAN :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Stop inviting Show to stuff. Just retire, get your HOF ring and sit the fuck down. 

Steph looks fabulous in white.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Enough! Enough trying to sell this main event!!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9qL9BYGRGvs

Big Show Vs. Ryback Vs. The Miz


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Did they really do another Cena plug? Are you serious, like he needs it...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Evolution said:


> Remember when Miz main evented and won Wrestlemania?
> 
> That was a time.


Miz never let's us forget it. :lel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Better rename him Big Shell because all he has to offer now is gas.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Steph's big tits bouncing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

50 year old Taker is going to beat Brock.

:lmao

Amazing.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What the hell is going on? Why are they acting all amped up..and why are they acting faces?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Heyman time!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"And about half the locker room" nice so Lesnar just gonna throw around a few jobbers I see. :mj2 Why do I have to like jobbers, man?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Better rename him Big Shell because all he has to offer now is gas.


Lmao 
:lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair they've been making Miz look like shit for years.


I know, I know.. but in my opinion he's been more than standable lately and I've even enjoyed him. It's not always like that lol. 

Throwing him under the bus for Big Show turn #8 ,736.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I guess The Authority is dead with Stephanie and HHH clearly being faces. 

Well Brock did take out every member. 

Seth Rollins is dead.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PH...*

August (Summerslam, their 2nd biggest PPV) is free :ha

How them Network Subs Vince?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Big Show is gonna bring them ratings with his appearance on Tough Enough! :ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

How do we follow the Divas, A meaningless tag match and Big Slow vs Miz? How about Kane coming out and reading the "Horse Whisperer" out to the audience?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



ShowStopper said:


> 50 year old Taker is going to beat Brock.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Amazing.


Once in a lifetime!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

i coulda sworn bigshow was gonna do a shooting star press instead of an elbow drop


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



3ku1 said:


> Can you beleive Miz headlined mania in 2011 beat Cena, and was in the ring with The Rock? Lord lol.


"Glory Days" for the Miz


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TommyRich said:


> Steph's big tits bouncing


:trips5 

Her tits with some BBQ sauce and main event mustard. :homer


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



finalnight said:


> Hide the painting Kevin Owens is going to destroy it again


He is buried and dead :crying:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Amber B said:


> Stop inviting Show to stuff. Just retire, get your HOF ring and sit the fuck down.
> 
> Steph looks fabulous in white.


I know, right?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



A-C-P said:


> So Rollins and the ref from last night still sucked into that vortex?
> 
> :bush


The same vortex that took Brad Maddox. RIP


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



gamegenie said:


> I guess The Authority is dead with Stephanie and HHH clearly being faces.
> 
> Well Brock did take out every member.
> 
> Seth Rollins is dead.


Since they don't have much for Seth to do they should have reunited shield. If Eric Rowan was healthy then we could have had shield vs wyatts at SummerSlam


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Is Seth Rollins dead?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Triple H vs Seth is coming. They're not very subtle with the "OH MY GOD WE'RE SO MAKING BROCK VS TAKER THE MAIN EVENT FUCK THE CHAMPION" shtick.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Rollins to be added to Taker and Lesnar to make it a Triple Threat for the title. He will try to attack Bork later to impress HHH.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

listen UHHHHPPP


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



GonGetGot said:


> i coulda sworn bigshow was gonna do a shooting star press instead of an elbow drop


More like an elbow flop.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Look at all these GEEKS.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That fkn stache on Axel :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Axel still with the blonde Hogan mustache :ha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

It's too early to reunite the shield....


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Feeding time for Brock


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What the hell is this? The roster is members of the Authority?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

jobbers about to be fodder for the beast.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This Summerslam main event selling is fucking cringe.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What is the logic in this? :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock is going to kill the whole roster? One of my favorite moments was when Stone Cold Returned and destroyed the whole Alliance.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Henrys head LOL


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This is gold hahahaha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock is going to kill the entire roster tonight. I hope you Lesnar marks have a blast :Rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

HHH and Steph are not likeable. Stop acting like faces.

Also why would the locker room kayfabe help them?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I actually approve of this, something other than the same old shit. It might be new shit but at least it's different lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

McMahon-Helmsley era revisited.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I can't wait for all these geeks to get destroyed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I WANT THAT CESARO JACKET


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Everyone should do a mass walkout :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Well that's a new one


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Heyman in the HOUSE!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That pop for Cesaro!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Swagger not even valued enough to be chatting with jobbers in a backstage segment. :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lesnar gonna bury the entire locker room tonight to get his hands on a fifty year old man....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Shit, was that Heath Slater? I didn't realize he was on the roster still.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If Seth's going to show up this would be the time.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

These ******* are expected to stop Lesnar?

Makes sense.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lmao HHH making it seem like the roster's about to put their lives on the line to save a PPV match.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Heyman! :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The whole locker room is afraid of two men.

Way to bury EVERY ONE

Idiots


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I've got that same tie... Good choice, Paul, good choice


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Is Seth Rollins dead?


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What if Rollins gets pissed and jealous because HHH is devoting all his attention to the Lesnar/Taker match and he isn't in the main event anymore, so he interferes and causes the main event of SS to end in a DQ. That would create massive heat and protect both men.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



islesfan13 said:


> Zero pop for Charlotte





islesfan13 said:


> Sasha is a good promo but My God not on commentary.


Do you have too? You're the first person to jump on your soap box when people criticize Paige but then post shit like this and likely antagonize the same people. 

On topic of the Diva's tonight I'm hoping that's not it for them, it really makes no sense to have 2 of the same diva's compete who had a match at Battleground I was expecting at least some Becky action tonight since she is only one who hasn't competed yet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

They could stop the Undertaker by taking away his Ensure or arthritis pills. Lesnar by teasing him with a stick and throwing it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

who is writing this awful show UGH


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Wheres the beast


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Cool segment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

You guys need to stand between Lesnar and Taker b/c we are sure as hell not going to :hunter


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Owens was in the room among all the jobbers. That's depressing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Way to make the locker room look not strong.Can't Undertaker just turn out the lights and teleport in anyways?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger not even valued enough to be chatting with jobbers in a backstage segment. :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



KuritaDavion said:


> If Seth's going to show up this would be the time.


I'd love for him to show up but in the end it would make sense if he wasn't here tonight. How many times have guys been destroyed by Lesnar only to return the next night and look fine.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



AlternateDemise said:


> These ******* are expected to stop Lesnar?
> 
> Makes sense.


To be fair it looked like Owens was back there as well. :draper2 I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



A-C-P said:


> You guys need to stand between Lesnar and Taker b/c we are sure as hell not going to :hunter


lol Pretty much.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Jesus I hate when they have all the superstars act as lumberjacks or anything like that.. makes the whole locker room look like chumps


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I think Heyman's going to Tombstone City... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



wkc_23 said:


>


:fuckthis


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

No mention of his former client CM Punk :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Seth is MIA and the World Champion cant main event Summerslam. Stellar treatment of Seth.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Preach on Paul. Preach.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

cm punk erased from history.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Punk non mention haha.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Stop overselling. I'm not wanting to buy SS because of it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TCcarnage said:


> Owens was in the room among all the jobbers. That's depressing.


And cesaro


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Yeah time for this to end already.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Stop overselling. I'm not wanting to buy SS because of it.



You don't have to buy it WWE is making August another free month for new subscribers :ha


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Might Guy said:


> I'd love for him to show up but in the end it would make sense if he wasn't here tonight.


Nah. 

https://twitter.com/WWERollins/status/623201239203991552


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Paul's about to eat a tombstone.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Heyman the BOSS! :lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Heyman is rambling tonight


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*So how long before Taker chokeslams Paul?*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Who's fucking directing this? 90 camera angle changes a minute. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I love Paul Heyman.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This RAW is reminding me of an AE RAW, not much wrestling and more promos than anything else, been a decent show. You know Lesnar will show up tonight at some point


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Put taker's career on the line or something.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

You can't tell me when they decided on Brock beating Taker at WM that their long-game was to have Taker return for Summerslam a year and a half later.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

LESNAR WAS ONLY FACE FOR LIKE 2 WEEKS, NOW HE'S HEEL AGAIN?...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:ha Heyman's face.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



tommo010 said:


> Do you have too? You're the first person to jump on your soap box when people criticize Paige but then post shit like this and likely antagonize the same people.
> 
> On topic of the Diva's tonight I'm hoping that's not it for them, it really makes no sense to have 2 of the same diva's compete who had a match at Battleground I was expecting at least some Becky action tonight since she is only one who hasn't competed yet.


Bad on my part but I hear it from the same people criticizing every Paige entrance work etc and when I do it, its basically blasphemy. If Paige came out to silence like that she would be crapped on by the usuals like a year ago. Some people cant take what they give and thats the problem with the hypocrisy on this forum. But me stooping to that level puts me as low so I apologize and will just ignore things as petty as what I posted. As for you second paragraph, I think Becky will wrestle tomorrow on smackdown, just hopefully she doesn't job to give another team a win.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This guy is fucking insane.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Does this mean heath slater is getting ring time?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Here we go. Tombstone city


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PH...*

Taker's ass belongs to Brock Lesnar :Brock


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

WTF is going on.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Shit just got real for Heyman!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

SHOWTIME!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I am fucking loving this 

MARKING AGAIN


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

LESNAR :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

What a reaction for BROCK! WOW!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lesnar's here, I knew it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"i'm out of here" :ha


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

LMAO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:heyman3: "You can sell your soul to the devil! But your ass...belongs...TO BROCK LESNAR!!!"

Paul E. with dat ether :bow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Now, I am worried. Let's build up the importance of The Streak again because the rub dissipated. Build it up and let the chosen one get that rub. Hope not. I want Taker to win.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

HERE COMES THE TRAIN,
:mark:

BOWOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRK, LLLAAAAASSSEEEERRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!
:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"I'm a human being, I have children."

Heyman is the greatest thing alive.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Heyman!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

F*CK YEA! BRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKKKKK LLEEEEEEEEEESSSSSNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol Paul is hilarious this is epic


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Undertaker's punches remain a thing of beauty


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

More action than the entire buildup to WM31 :lol


This is awesome, though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

CURRENTLY MARKING OUT :mark: :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The commentators ran away :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

o fuck off security, let them go at it


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

lol, I didn't even think Brock would show up. But I had a what if feeling.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Someone's going to get hurt legit here... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"I'm outta here too" Lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Samoa Joe and Kevin Owens anyone?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Random Uso sighting!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Who's face and heel here?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

2 FUCKING SAVAGES GOIN AT IT 

LOVING THIS SHIT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



A-C-P said:


> You don't have to buy it WWE is making August another free month for new subscribers :ha



Will never sign up for that shit. Going under like expected. Desperate.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

lol at r truth and new day


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The fuck is Owens doing in there?! Where's the Golden Boy?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Why the fuck is Owens out there?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The lengths jobbers go to for TV time...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This is basically like that Cena/Lesnar segment from 2012.


Jobbers to the rescue!!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

lol at kevin owens being a guy to break up the fight.

yeaaa cena didn't bury him at all guis.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

jobbers are all getting tv time


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Jack looking fine af :trips8


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is amazing :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock buried by jobbers


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Everyone scrammed holy shit ! :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Hey, Jack Swagger's on RAW.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Damn is Brock fast.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

this is literally the same exact thing that john cena and brock did in 2012


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock is fucking crazy:lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I've seen this before with Lesnar/Cena.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Wouldn't it be awesome if Stone Cold came out right now. :austin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brad Maddox :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PH...*

Great brawl

But way to make your entire full time active roster look like geeks :ha

Hey Swagger is out there :thumbsup


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Damn , Owens is now 1 of ''them'' :maury


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Owens is out there :eagle. It's official, he is a jobber


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Oh shit, Summerslam is going to be insane


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Takers face! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Brock getting bigger cheers than Taker

:lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Dem young lions struggling to hold back a fifty year old man. lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Team Lesnar fuckers!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This should have ended RAW


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Shades of Cena/Lesnar 2012


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Literally laughed out loud at Cole. "I'm out of there!" 

This is probably the best RAW segment of the year.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Do I spy a Brad Maddox?!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

If I'm one of the heel why would I care if they destroy eachother?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Marking the fuck out 

Crowd is split 

Forums are split 

THIS IS EVERYTHING I WANTED!!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:lol :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I wonder what directions they give talent in segments like this?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Reminds me of Tyson v Austin 98 mania build up! Let them fight damn it!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Jack swagger hahaha how's that TV time taste ya bag of shit..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

fucking awesome :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Why is Owens out there with all those jobbers?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This crowd sucks with the "This is awesome" chants. They sound so fucking lame.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This is fucking insane! I love it


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

oh look who the only person too good to come out and help

John Cena


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

notice how Cena Reigns Ambrose Rollins Wyatt and Rusev are MIA...


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

everyone got there time to shine on raw today


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Insanity!!!!!*:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

As if Rusev and Henry couldnt restrain them by themselves. A locker room of geeks.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lesnar is an animal. He makes it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:lelbrock: "I WILL *KILL* YOU!!!"

:done


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

this is awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Where is Cena during all of this

He couldn't give two shits could he.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Seeing Kevin Owens with the jobbers is a depressing sight.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao undertaker hit the female guard


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

'I will Kill you'

'You're gonna have to'

Awesome


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"I WILL KILL YOU" :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

"I will kill you" I love Brock! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I love brock screaming I will kill you!!!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I HATE MYSELF FOR MARKING AT THAT


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Good to see that Swagger's alive, and I love Axel's beard lol


----------



## ajbrad (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

This brawl is vaguely familiar, due to it happening in 2012 with Brock and Cena.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Team taker


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

*Taker still a badass*.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That was awesome.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I do love that with the exception of Sheamus and Owens it was the Parade of Jobbers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Team Lesnar fuckers!



I will join you on Team Blood, Urine, and Vomit :Brock


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



truelove said:


> notice how Cena Reigns Ambrose Rollins Wyatt and Rusev are MIA...


Rusev was there


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Lesnar going to kill him and retire his ass for good!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Holy shit!!!! That brawl between Brock and Undertaker was on GOD LEVEL!

Take all my money, Vince! :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

And thus, the whole roster was happily buried. For a fucking part timer and a 50 years old. "Best for business".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

WTF When did Axel get the Hogan stache?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The reaction Brock got when his music hit is one of the loudest I've heard...perhaps ever. He is NOT the heel in this match, even if WWE wants him to be.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



truelove said:


> notice how Cena Reigns Ambrose Rollins Wyatt and Rusev are MIA...


*Rusev was one of the geeks breaking up Lesnar and Undertaker.*


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



truelove said:


> notice how Cena Reigns Ambrose Rollins Wyatt and Rusev are MIA...


Rusev was there


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Bork be like, "I WILL KILL YOU!!!!"


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Sheamus and Owens in that gaggle of jobbers was disgusting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



truelove said:


> notice how Cena Reigns Ambrose Rollins Wyatt and Rusev are MIA...


But Owens is there.

Just the proof you need that Owens is buried


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

every superstar on the roster was out there but cena and seth no jobbers


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:lmao Hot damn that was great!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Stinger Fan said:


> This should have ended RAW


I'm going to guess that Brock wanted to catch a flight home


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

OMG 

That was amazing


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The only ones not out there was ambrose, cena, wyatt, harper, reigns and rollins


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Seeing Kevin Owens with the jobbers is a depressing sight.


B-b-but tap outs r ok! MMA guys do it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

I havent seen Taker this excited since he heard that it was seniors dine free at Denny's day.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

why wasn't cena out there? oh yeah...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

:mark: :mark: That was great. I'm _actually_ looking forward to this match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



JhnCna619 said:


> Why is Owens out there with all those jobbers?


because last night he jobbed to the guy in your sig.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Owens may have been out there but so were the 4 people who are in the main event


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Highlight of the segment was Cole's "i'm out of here" and Saxton's "me too" :HA


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Solf said:


> And thus, the whole roster was happily buried. For a fucking part timer and a 50 years old. "Best for business".


That's buried now? Jesus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Of course Orton's ass wasn't out there. Orton never associates with jobber shit:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Where is Cena during all of this
> 
> He couldn't give two shits could he.


Perhaps he was looking for a make a wish kid to go out there for him?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Why does Owens care? He's about titles.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Who needs Ben affleck and Henry Cavil when you got a REAL LIFE Batman ( Taker ) vs Superman ( Brock

:HA


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Can we talk about Taker constantly having that look on his face like he found out a year and a half after the loss at Wrestlemania that Brock was sleeping with his wife or some shit? That look is crazy, and not in a good way :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



gamegenie said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if Stone Cold came out right now. :austin


That would've been 1 of the biggest mark out moments ever :mark:


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Thank god Bo was out there or else they would have destroyed each other.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That was amazing !!! Also Lesnar saying I'm gonna kill you and Taker saying your gonna have to was just epic !!!! Words can't explain how pumped I am for this rematch I don't want either guy to lose :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



SpeedStick said:


> If I'm one of the heel why would I care if they destroy eachother?


Because Triple H ordered them to.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheManof1000post said:


> oh look who the only person too good to come out and help
> 
> John Cena


Clearly u r blind if you think he is the only one who didn't come out


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Do I spy a Brad Maddox?!


There was indeed a Brad Maddox in the wild! However he disappeared quickly.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



donne said:


> I HATE MYSELF FOR MARKING AT THAT


Me too but it was impossible not to mark out even if you tried not to.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

The gave me chills! 

When Brocks music hit. OMG. I love this. None of the crappy heel vs face boring crap.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



A-C-P said:


> You don't have to buy it WWE is making August another free month for new subscribers :ha


they got my card info now tho and won't let me get it for free no mo.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Feb 3, 2015)

That would have been a great time to jump the rail, take your shirt off and pretend to be a wrestler. You would blend in in the chaos and maybe sneak back stage.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Great great stuff.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Since they had this segment this early in the show, I wonder what are they going to end the show with...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

That legit got me wanting to see that match :mark::mark::mark::mark:


But it's Team Blood, Urine, Vomit all day :brock4


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Of course Orton's ass wasn't out there. Orton never associates with jobber shit


He's a nice guy.. letting slater get some airtime


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> Brock is fucking crazy:lmao


lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*

Hmm so Cena, Rusev, Ceasaro, Ambrose, Wyatt, and Reigns were not their. Being protected as not jobbers lol. But damn Lesner is so over, no matter what they do the crowd loves him. AS this badass who does what he wants, he is not Face or Heel just an anti hero like Taker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Lesnar going to kill him and retire his ass for good!


But can a deadman truly retire? Hmmm.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



wkc_23 said:


> Brad Maddox :lol


Maddox and one of the chumps from the Acension telling Taker No..:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Team Lesnar ya fuckers.


Fuck Taker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Crazy Eyes said:


> Holy shit!!!! That brawl between Brock and Undertaker was on GOD LEVEL!
> 
> 
> 
> Take all my money, Vince! :mark:



No need to give Vince your money they announced tonight August will be another free month for new subscribers to the network :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Santa Snoth said:


> Rusev was there


Im not sure how I missed him... My bad


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Should have just let Cesaro handle it.

Would have been the first ever brawl that get's five stars from Meltzer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Rollins


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I've never liked Taker, and i'm a mark for Brock, so it's easy to pick sides here.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The announce team high tailing outta there was lol!!!
Man i agree. A fire has been lit under the dead mans ass. That segment was legit awesome!!!!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

That was definitely fun stuff

Again, Brock makes it. He's probably the only one that can make it.

Also he was being pretty soft with hitting taker. :ti:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger's lil butt jiggle. :banderas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Headliner said:


> Of course Orton's ass wasn't out there. Orton never associates with jobber shit:lmao


Orton was probably snorting that crack cocaine in the bathroom.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Orton and Cena as usual nowhere to be seen in this kind of segment. They are both too good for that jobber shit :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Undertaker to spike Bork on Bork head and Bork be hurty feel and knows pain of deadman. xD*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Me too but it was impossible not to mark out even if you tried not to.


Brock screaming I WILL KILL YOU! was the tipping point


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

For all the people who shit on this idea last night, eat a dick hahah that was epic! 

This just feels like a straight up fight between two people who absolutely hate each other 

Lesnar - "IM GONNA KILL YOU!"

Taker - "YOURE GONNA HAVE TO!"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

They're still fighting!!!!!! Brock has gone crazy! Let them kill each other.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I have to admit that segments sold the match for me. Holy shit they're still going


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

YES YES MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOREEE


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Why not bring them in the same direction?


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Shit its still going on?


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

For a minute there I thought the attitude era was back.

Oh sh** they're still fighting!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao this is amazing. Just let this be the rest of RAW.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

whyd he push the table? lol this is hilarious


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!! It's still going on.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao at brock and taker leading armies in the same direction


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao How did these two groups meet backstage.

:lmao Brock randomly turning over a table before going after Taker again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BROCK IS FUCKING CRAZY:lmao:lmao:lmao

Can you imagine what he would do to someone in real life like this?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Hogan look alike is so so so so soooo very lame


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yo this is gold !!!!!!! You can feel the tension


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger legit damn near the same size as Taker, wtf? :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Brock with dem jumps :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



DDMac said:


> That's buried now? Jesus.



30 of them could barely separate TWO guys. Two guys who will do NOTHING for the future of the company. They saw ratings plummeting, so they chose the easy, short-sighted way out. This will backfire.

Keep overhyping those, and not making new stars. Excellent business plan.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



finalnight said:


> I'm going to guess that Brock wanted to catch a flight home


You have a point


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Taker with that bald spot


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What did that innocent table do to deserve that?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeeeshus! Brock is gonna' killem! :lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Was that Jack Swaggar I saw :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheLooseCanon said:


> WTF When did Axel get the Hogan stache?


Anyone?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lesnar randomly flipped tables.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Epic segment. Guess they're going the face vs face route, which is good. They're both way too over to be heel. Taker got an amazing pop last night and tonight, and Brock still got a great pop when his music hit. Great stuff.

:lmao it's still going!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose was probably banging Renee.
Orton was smoking dat crack.
Reigns was babygurling and pouting in the mirror.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL 

Brock keeps shouting I will kill you!!! :maury


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

R truth! lol!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They're STILL going at it :ti


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is fucking insane :maury :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Brock Lensar Vs. R-Truth next week book it!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

boxing1836 said:


> whyd he push the table? lol this is hilarious


No one is safe!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

" I WANNA KILL YOU!!!!" :lol :lol

Gotta love PG :vince

BTW, this should have been the way the original feud was booked


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bork killing that poor table even though he could've easily dodged it. :mj5

:lelbrock: "I WILL *primal voice cracking* *KILL* YOU!!!"

:ha


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is legit insane. Taker looks legit crazy too


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If this was real the cops would have shot Lesnar by now


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

raw security looking :flabbynsting


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

That's how you make em believe it baby!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Taker: "Motherfucker, you don't have BINGO, I do!"


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Lets have all these Superstars run out and have none of them attempt to restrain brock or undertakers arms... lets just go for a group hug


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

watch out!! brock is about to back into the bug zapper


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

R-Truth is the one trying to talk sense into Brock. Greatest segment ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brock's is on some other type of shit with this COPS scene and his screaming :lmao
Damn


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

That was awesome and with one segment has made me care about this match more than any moment ever with Seth. It's nice to see Brock matched with someone who in Kayfabe u feel can put up a equal fight. God Bless the in ring work that's to come though :lol. It has to be a all out brawl. & as I type this they're still going at it :mark:!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This whole feud is predicated on the fact that Taker is a sore loser and Brock is an ungracious winner. Whatever.. The brawl was damn good though. :mark:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Best segment since Brock left HBK bloodied on his car windshield lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh lord.. The arrested angle


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did RTruth just say chill n*gga?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This is right here better then brock winning the title and showing up every 3 months


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Truth :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

How is that supposed to hold Brock :lol:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

They think that's going to hold Lesnar!? Ha!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmao r truth


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

um what about handcuffs? do they not have handcuffs?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay this is a bit too much :lol


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is exciting.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Love this. Can't hate on WWE when they give you that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DONT TOUCH ME YOU FUCKING *******


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Why did Brock get arrested? Taker started this fight


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't touch me! :lol


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Snitching ass WWE


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahah. He gave that security guard the death stare. Jesus.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That was pretty entertaining. 

Fucking Truth, though. :Jordan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When you tell the cops "Don't touch me" and they don't, you're a badass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Brock Lensar Vs. R-Truth next week book it!


YES with Little Jimmy as special REF :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BANE Lesnar!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

You good brah!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That segment was everything I need.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Okay, I'm sold. Build up is done.

I'm good till Summerslam.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

finalnight said:


> I have to admit that segments sold the match for me. Holy shit they're still going


Same here. That segment just sold me on this after being skeptical. 

I wanted Brock to snap those plastic handcuffs; as if that can contain the beast.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ad break again.

really?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish Undertaker was younger so these two could eventually team up and wreck up shit together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock is getting booked like a face. I guess it's face vs. face.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My hitta R Truth trying to be the voice of reason :maury


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Seeing an Uso made me cringe.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That brawl was fucking awesome :mark: :clap


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Taker: "Motherfucker, you don't have BINGO, I do!"


Hhahahahah this cant go without quoted


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Even though it was in character I'm pretty sure every person there was legit scared of Brock.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's funny Mark Henry is the World's Strongest Man and yet he can't hold Taker back.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I love how fucking zip-ties are supposed to stop Brock Lesnar. :lmao*


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Anyone?


Couple of months ago


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> If this was real the cops would have shot Lesnar by now


It's not the "cops". It's security...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I hate this feud all ready.That was truly fucking awful


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

lol @ Truth acting like he and Lesnar are best friends.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

And yesterday and today, Taker has the most chilling facial expressions I've seen in years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock goes from great booking to getting booked. 

Love R-Truth being the voice of reason :bryanlol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck this feels like some Attitude era shit. The whole backstage brawling, the vicious hate. Lesnar yelling "IM GONNA KILL YOU!" 

Haven't seen a segment that good in I don't know how long.

The tick is for WWE to breed new talent that can bring that type of hype and atmosphere


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> When you tell the cops "Don't touch me" and they don't, you're a badass.


No they are fake. Real cops shot people that do that lol


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Have we ever seen Taker in a brawl like this? I cant remember.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth talking about "YOU GOOD BROCK":lmao

Truth that crackhead in the hood that see EVERYTHING and says little one liners like "YOU GOT A CIGARETTE?" "YOU GOOD" "LET ME HOLD A DOLLAR"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:wow


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was the segment of the year :mark: about time the WWE gives us something entertaining


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Best brawl in years!! You actually felt like they wanted to legit kill each other. This is the wwe everyone fell in love with, more of this please.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Solf said:


> And thus, the whole roster was happily buried. For a fucking part timer and a 50 years old. "Best for business".


That" part timer" is the most legit fighter/wrestler WWE has ever had on their roster.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why are people pretending that Brock doesn't do the brawl in the ring and have all the superstars restrain him at least once a year? He did it in every cena feud. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

R-Truth as the voice of reason lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

His voice squealed when he said "I'll kill you" 

:maury


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

R truth.. You are an ugly no talented sob.. Please go away lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth trying to reason with the cops. :lol Truth is great.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> If this was real the cops would have shot Lesnar by now


If this is real Lesnar would have broken three cops necks before they got a shot off


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Brock lesnar gonna get that GTA five star wanted level before the night is done.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Classic WWE segment there


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> The tick is for WWE to *book* new talent that can bring that type of hype and atmosphere



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

We now resume our regularly scheduled boredom.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"Chill .....!"

Fucking R Truth LOL.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock gonna have to KILL TAKER!*

You know shit got crazy when R-Truth is trying to talk sense into others


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Entertaining segment. Still don't care about Brock/Taker II.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

El_Absoluto said:


> I wish Undertaker was younger so these two could eventually team up and wreck up shit together.


Indeed. Too bad Lesnar didn't have this aura in 2002. He really became the beast after his UFC run.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Why did Brock get arrested? Taker started this fight


The authority doesnt like him


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Cops mean nothing to Brock.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Fuck this feels like some Attitude era shit. The whole backstage brawling, the vicious hate. Lesnar yelling "IM GONNA KILL YOU!"
> 
> Haven't seen a segment that good in I don't know how long.
> 
> The tick is for WWE to breed new talent that can bring that type of hype and atmosphere


More like, "If only WWE would do that with new talent".

They could have easily done some shit like that with Owens vs Cena, for example.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623299249053110272
:lmao


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

How can you boo a legit ass-kicking badass and cheer a 50 year old cripple who talks like Rock imitating HHH's voice in 2000 and had back-to-back shitty matches?

Fans cheer Lesnar then Taker returns and attacks Lesnar, fans start booing Lesnar? WTF?

Marks have to be the dumbest people on earth lol.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> No they are fake. Real cops shot people that do that lol



...are you saying this isn't real? I don't believe you. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck I thought that shit was real for a moment I had to snap out of it 

That was legit amazing seriously fucking amazing I am rewinding


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They're doing a good job selling this match. I'm skeptical how the actual match will be though. Hopefully Taker can put on a decent match. His last two WM matches were disasters.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ruthless Aggression FTW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment was better than battleground.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

If only this segment was used for an actual interesting feud that could result in an awesome match.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Solf said:


> 30 of them could barely separate TWO guys. Two guys who will do NOTHING for the future of the company. They saw ratings plummeting, so they chose the easy, short-sighted way out. This will backfire.
> 
> Keep overhyping those, and not making new stars. Excellent business plan.


You honestly think when people are watching Cesaro versus Owens, they'll stop and go... "wait a minute, those guys are terrible at security." ????


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I didn't see Neville,Bad News Barrett,Goldust or Stardust out there


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



TJ Rawkfist said:


> That" part timer" is the most legit fighter/wrestler WWE has ever had on their roster.


And what is he going to accomplish for the company going forward ? Being there every 3 monthes ? You don't use a star to shit on the whole roster. You use a star to elevate talent so they can become one too, and bring the money in.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

So will the rest of the show be crap until the end?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

El_Absoluto said:


> I wish Undertaker was younger so these two could eventually team up and wreck up shit together.


If taker was younger than he'd be teaming up with younger Kane again and they were pretty damn good at wrecking shit


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Terminator GR said:


> Have we ever seen Taker in a brawl like this? I cant remember.


Yeah, IIRC against Batista, and I could of sworn this happened in the mid or late 90s against someone and Taker did a suicide dive like he used to do.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I'll admit, that was a pretty fucking awesome segment.*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



DDMac said:


> You honestly think when people are watching Cesaro versus Owens, they'll stop and go... "wait a minute, those guys are terrible at security." ????


Of course not, but it's just a spot-on allegory of why is WWE failing at building new stars, in every way that is possible.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

R-Truth is the homie that keeps you from catching unnecessary cases. That love roud


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Brock be like, "PLAY MY MUSIC, I GOTTA GO KILL THAT FUCK! HURRY UP! PLAY IT!"


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Best brawl in years!! You actually felt like they wanted to legit kill each other. This is the wwe everyone fell in love with, more of this please.


No really its not.Its the type of shit that will make me turn off


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

By the way, guys. Heels were restraining Lesnar and faces on undertaker so I guess that shows who the heel and face are in this feud. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> If only this segment was used for an actual interesting feud that could result in an awesome match.


Owens vs Lesnar would have been the shit with this.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Need JR to come sell the hell out of this match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I didn't see Neville,Bad News Barrett,Goldust or Stardust out there


BNB was out there.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Why are people pretending that Brock doesn't do the brawl in the ring and have all the superstars restrain him at least once a year? He did it in every cena feud.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He only did it in the first feud and that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lok said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623299249053110272
> :lmao


That fucking table push though. :lmao
Lesnar is a classic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Now Seth shows up.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HES ALIVE!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I didn't see Neville,Bad News Barrett,Goldust or Stardust out there


Barrett was there in one of the all red shirts.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Raw is fucking entertaining. Anyone who disagrees is a salty smark.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock gonna have to KILL TAKER!*

Seth is NOT dead :Cocky


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins lives :drose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LAROLLINS LIVES, Y'ALL!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rollins is alive holy crap!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha! Seth has just been chilling


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where's Sting at???


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

captain buzzkill


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> That segment was better than Raw this year


FTFY


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Despite me thinking his matches have been boring since "suplex city" started, I've gotta give it to Brock, every time he has an encounter with someone, I start to think its a shoot.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank God Rollins is here


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey look who finally shows up, this goof. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Berlino said:


> No really its not.Its the type of shit that will make me turn off


Well your clearly in the minoirty mate. WWE does that and your still bitching lol. Your clearly the type of fan, who doesen't know what he wants.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow, Seth. So hyped...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

PERFECT TIMING FOR MY BOY SETH,I FUCKING LOVE THIS GUY!!! LMAO

BEST RAW IN AGES!!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hahhahah. 

Seth just happens to avoid the brawl. I love this guy!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Rollins, in the flesh!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ROLLINS LOL!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lok said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623299249053110272
> :lmao


LOL Lesnar "Fuck this table too!".


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was the best first hour of raw that I can remember in a number of years


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Take your missing posters down, Seth is alive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just replay that brawl the rest of RAW. It's bound to be better than what we shall get.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Boss said:


> Brock be like, "PLAY MY MUSIC, I GOTTA GO KILL THAT FUCK! HURRY UP! PLAY IT!"


Why do you watch wrestling if it's stuff like that you notice ? :/


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth is approaching Miz level. Fuck this.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it me or does Cole's voice sound a lot deeper and distorted?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

the cockroach emerges. ambrose better come out to challenge again.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL at Steph and HHH reaction to seeing Seth


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So, are we getting Sting?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So what are they going to do with the next HALF of Raw? I feel like that should have closed the show.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

That was an awesome segment, but now they still have over half the show left, hope it doesn't just fade into another standard Raw


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Harper with dem goddamn skinny jeans like he's 23.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The current commentators can't do this feud justice. Just imagine if Jim Ross was calling that segment. He would have lost his voice from the screaming.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We closed hour one with Undertaker and Brock Lesnar. Let's close hour two with Bray Wyatt and Sting.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

John Morrison?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth vs ex at SS. D pics on a pole match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The current commentators can't do this feud justice. Just imagine if Jim Ross was calling that segment. He would have lost his voice from the screaming.


:cry

Tell me about it! 

:bahgawd


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth vs ex at SS. D pics on a pole match.


Russo would fap to this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> So what are they going to do with the next HALF of Raw? I feel like that should have closed the show.



A six man tag main event, Playa

Insert teddy long dancing gif


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is Luke Harper in the wrong for preventing Reigns from cheating and possibly injuring Bray with a steel chair?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how Bray's deal with this is that it's because people love Reigns, yet he barely ever gets anything beyond fan-girl pops.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Solf said:


> Seth is approaching Miz level. Fuck this.


Damn, I was thinking of just that, he really reminded me of Miz that segment.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

EraOfAwesome said:


> By the way, guys. Heels were restraining Lesnar and faces on undertaker so I guess that shows who the heel and face are in this feud.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But I saw a guy from the Ascension trying to hold Undertaker and Undertaker punched him in the face twice lol. Plus R-Truth is no heel and he was on Brock. I think your theory is flawed


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

So how about that Brie Bella/charlotte match earlier? I marked the fuck out when she got THUNDEROUS "Yes!" chants during her D-Bry kicks. My girl is moving up in the world.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

When they are united, The Wyatts are 1000x more creepier


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper and Wyatt back together...FOR NO RAISIN :chlol

Oh well, at least Luke has some direction again. Now give him some proper title success this time, damn it.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Bray saying "They" but there's only Harper. Bo Dallas joining the Wyatt's anyone?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel that the show will now go on a downwards spiral after that brawl. *sigh*.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shamans said:


> Raw is fucking entertaining. Anyone who disagrees is a salty smark.


Definitely. One of the better shows of the year for sure. I haven't been following WWE much over the last few months, but this show's been solid all around.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

"They anointed him" 

..Da fuck? Fans fucking shit on him. Unless he talking about "The Machine" but don't sound like that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose was probably banging Renee.
> Orton was smoking dat crack.
> Reigns was babygurling and pouting in the mirror.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> When they are united, The Wyatts are 1000x more creepier


They had no reason to break up in the first place.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Please make Bray and Harper equals.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So Sting was probably going to be at SS but Rowan got injured so there is no need for him. They are probably going to go with Bray/Harper Ambrose/Reigns


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> John Morrison?


Hey, that's Johnny Mundo Nitro Morrison!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GOAT alive and well.

:rollins


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Shamans said:


> Why do you watch wrestling if it's stuff like that you notice ? :/


You're right, I obviously must hate wrestling or else why do I have a sense of humor?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Bray Wyatt possessed by the spirit of someone that still hates Roman on this forum?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> So what are they going to do with the next HALF of Raw? I feel like that should have closed the show.


That is the damn truth.. We are now left with a 6 man TT as the ME. fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is Bray Wyatt possessed by the spirit of someone that still hates Roman on this forum?


Lol. :maury


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It was like Bray was talking to Vince with: "You anointed him" and "fixing the mistake" (pushing Roman Reigns). lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock gonna have to KILL TAKER!*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *I love how fucking zip-ties are supposed to stop Brock Lesnar. :lmao*


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAHAHAHAHAHA I DIDNT EVEN REALIZE UNTIL YOU SAID SOMETHING HAHA


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That brawl should've ended the show. Unless they have even more planned.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock gonna have to KILL TAKER!*



Fandangohome said:


> Bray saying "They" but there's only Harper. Bo Dallas joining the Wyatt's anyone?


Fuck no!! Keep that jobber piece of shit as far away from Bray as possible


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim Ross said:


> They had no reason to break up in the first place.



Only took the WWE "creative geniuses" 9 months to realize that


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The WWE won't be satisfied until the fit 1 million commercial breaks on an episode of Raw. These constant breaks are just getting ridiculous now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> That is the damn truth.. We are now left with a 6 man TT as the ME. fpalm


Or Rollins talking setting up his SS opponent.


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe we see Sting aligning with the Wyatts ?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is Bray Wyatt possessed by the spirit of someone that still hates Roman on this forum?


Let's just hope it's not Tyrion, otherwise, Wyatt is pretty much going to tell the exact same thing to everyone on the roster.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

OK who comes out???

Cesaro?? It'd be a decent time to try him out while u have a money main event already in place...


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Undertaker loses to Lesnar, comes out the next night announcing retirement...then Sting comes out and says one more match...that's what i'm clinging too dammit


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

We miss you seth


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

What do the guys that like believability in their rasslin think of this? A whole locker room full of young men couldn't stop a football player from fighting a super powered grandpa? My answer as always is... It's wrestling. Bryan, Ambrose, Taker, Neville, they can all beat Lesnar or challenge him because it's wrestling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy Eyes said:


> That brawl should've ended the show. Unless they have even more planned.



More would be my guess, you can clearly tell the ratings the last 3 weeks really affected Vince


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Why is Luke Harper in the wrong for preventing Reigns from cheating and possibly injuring Bray with a steel chair?












Don't question the logic here.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Of course Battleground was the most talked about, everyone was pissed about the finish to Owens/Cena...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT. A. SEGMENT! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Only took the WWE "creative geniuses" 9 months to realize that


If only there was a way to lock those 30 writers in a room with Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Poor Rowan, the forgotten man .


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Cole doing an advertisement during Wyatt's entrance?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Ambrose either here to help Reignman or Seth segment.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Eric Rowan interferes for a good ole' beatdown? Anyone agree?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Still like an hour and a half left...:hmm:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think Sting comes out and helps Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Ambrose either here to help Reignman or Seth segment.


Or Sting to help get people to care about Reigns.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

With the 25 percent off, anyone looking to buy some merch? I might get a KO shirt .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How could they fuck up Wyatt so bad? I mean he could be such a huge name if they just booked him like any normal wrestling writer would. 

:cry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bray with his magic bong, the entire front row mysteriously heading for the concession stands


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

they are having a match? again?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> WHAT. A. SEGMENT! :mark: :mark:


Taker still got the best worked punches in the business.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, time for Ambrose to job to Wyatt in order to make him look strong. Something's never change.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It is cool to see Bray and Harper back together again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just checking in at 8:28 PM Central to make sure everyone heard those loud pops for Roman. Wouldn't want some deaf and delusional people to be talking about apathy tomorrow.*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The subtle fist bump to the small child :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder how fat and ugly those women in the audience screaming are.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim Ross said:


> If only there was a way to lock those 30 writers in a room with Big Dick Johnson.



Still can't believe Big Dick Johnson is head of LU creative :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Reigns dammit. Lets go!!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It just feels right to hear Harper come out to that song. He has finally come home.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Taker vs Lesnar gotta be awesome. If not im Done!
What a Fight it was.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, Cole mentioning wrestling facts? Damn, the world must be about to end.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ambrose :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Out of nowhere


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

That brawl is exactly why you need big, bad ass type dudes in the main event picture.

That would have never worked with guys that look like Zayne, Owens or Ambrose.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yes Wyatt/HArper v Reigns/Ambose!!! :mark:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So does WWE think that having Reigns lose every match will gain him sympathy with the fans?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol I mean we should have assumed Ambrose would come out.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Roman Reign's (little) buddy!


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Just checking in at 8:28 PM Central to make sure everyone heard those loud pops for Roman. Wouldn't want some deaf and delusional people to be talking about apathy tomorrow.*


did you hear the even louder ones for ambrose?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes the more over sidekick. :ambrose4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose with the 2nd LOUDEST POP of the night, right after BROCK.

Brock and AMBROSE the top faces in WWE right now.

9:29 EST with the Ambrose POP. Now, that's a true pop.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Can they please give Ambrose something better to do already?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Cole, 'Wait a minute' is Booker's line


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Legit Boss bragging about Reigns having a pop, and then Ambrose comes out, and gets a way bigger one. Classic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Roman Reigns' buddy."

I know a couple of people cringed when they heard that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If I had chicks on me the way Reigns do there's no way I'd be married like him. I'd be paralyzing chicks one day at a time while sending them roses in the hospital.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wait, so who's Seth fighting at Summerslam?

Don't TELL ME ITS GOING TO BE KANE :HA :maury :bean


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Why is Luke Harper in the wrong for preventing Reigns from cheating and possibly injuring Bray with a steel chair?


Exactly, Reigns is a face and was trying to cheat to win because he could not beat Wyatt cleanly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Russo swerve. The Lunatic Fringe becomes the latest family member. :russo


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Dean "Roman's Little Buddy" Ambrose

My ears literally hurt when Cole says that bullshit line, every fucking time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I see Harper did not use his time off to wash his shirt


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

The extreme outside bet...Ambrose turns heal and joins the Wyatts, would be random, but could work


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Booo ambrose.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Still can't believe Big Dick Johnson is head of LU creative :mark:


:lmao :maury

What the fuck? :lmao

Good Lord :maury

I wanted to lock them up for other reasons, :woah

To give them the tip. :maury

But I guess he can give them some creative pointers too :vince


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey it's Ambrose.

I guess that kills the Sting rumors for now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Solf said:


> Legit Boss bragging about Reigns having a pop, and then Ambrose comes out, and gets a way bigger one. Classic.


In fairness, it was a good pop for Roman Reigns. However, Dean Ambrose is just much much more popular than Reigns is.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*New Wyatt to debut here I hope. Gotta keep the numbers advantage leading in to Sting's return.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, least Harper is some what relevant again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Wait, so who's Seth fighting at Summerslam?
> 
> Don't TELL ME ITS GOING TO BE KANE :HA :maury :bean


Its going to be face Kane, that is why its not he main event LOL

Just watch he will talk badly about Kane in his promo tonight and Kane will come back with his make on and be a face again.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Top rope turnbuckle punches are the dummest.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> If I had chicks on me the way Reigns do there's no way I'd be married like him. I'd be paralyzing chicks one day at a time while sending them roses in the hospital.


OR you could be married AND paralyzing chicks like he's clearly doing. You know y'all like to have your cake and it it too


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I would actually like a Reigns&Ambrose/Wyatts match at SummerSlam.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roman Reigns' mentor would have sounded better. Deranged Mentor would have worked too.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

"Roman's little buddy" Ambrose LMFAO!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> THE GOAT alive and well.
> 
> :rollins


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> In fairness, it was a good pop for Roman Reigns. However, Dean Ambrose is just much much more popular than Reigns is.


Can't blame Roman. Guy has a bright future ahead of him but got totally fucked by the writers.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bayley <3 said:


>


that guy in front of Roman :HA


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

boxing1836 said:


> did you hear the even louder ones for ambrose?


*Sorry, can't hear you over the "LETS GO ROMAN!" chants that will be denied later this week.*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> In fairness, it was a good pop for Roman Reigns. However, Dean Ambrose is just much much more popular than Reigns is.


In fairness, a bunch of bitches screamed. That what he usually gets.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sorry, can't hear you over the "LETS GO ROMAN!" chants that will be denied later this week.*


What you mean the "LETS GO WYATT!!" chants that were heard last night lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

People still hate Roman? :kobe


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Would be cool if there were some wrestling moves in this match.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sorry, can't hear you over the "LETS GO ROMAN!" chants that will be denied later this week.*


I don't even care for Roman but people are really STILL analyzing his pops like it's January :ti


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't care, Bray is kind of doing it for me with that hat on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If people scream for Roman, it doesnt really matter their gender or their age. Its still a good reaction, to be fair.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> THE GOAT alive and well.
> 
> :rollins


:bow :rollins :bow


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I missed Harper :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fabregas said:


> Would be cool if there were some wrestling moves in this match.


What? A bunch of punches and kicks don't do it for you?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Santa Snoth said:


> Dean "Roman's Little Buddy" Ambrose
> 
> My ears literally hurt when Cole says that bullshit line, every fucking time.


"Say little damn it, LITTLE! Yeah, now the fans have no choice but to cheer Roman when they hear Dean is smaller. Who doesn't love big sweaty muscles!" :vince3


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sorry, can't hear you over the "LETS GO ROMAN!" chants that will be denied later this week.*


Deny it probably because it was gone as soon as it came. Stretching a bit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If I had chicks on me the way Reigns do there's no way I'd be married like him. I'd be paralyzing chicks one day at a time while sending them roses in the hospital.


*
Have you seen his wife though? *


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sorry, can't hear you over the "LETS GO ROMAN!" chants that will be denied later this week.*


While I admit Roman got a good pop I'm sorry but Ambrose's was louder


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Kane vs Rollins at Summerslam would be the Final straw for me.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> that guy in front of Roman :HA


Hahaha. I'm glad I didn't have to point it out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rest of RAW is gonna be disappointing/boring as fuck. Are there even going to be any fresh match ups at Summerslam?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bray stole Saxton's chair :ha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know I'm late but why the hell wasn't Brock/Taker segment not the last part?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bray takes Saxtons chair :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Have you seen his wife though? *


They look related.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Before it devolves further into a pointless flame war:
The Wyatt Family got pops/respect
Roman Reigns got a decent pop
Ambrose got a bigger pop. 

A while back, Reigns couldn't raise anything but cricket chirrups, so be glad his hard work is starting to pay off a lot more than Vince giving him the golden ticket.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Definitely. One of the better shows of the year for sure. I haven't been following WWE much over the last few months, but this show's been solid all around.


Well you're lucky. Shows have been average. Tonight's been great!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Créole Heat said:


> OR you could be married AND paralyzing chicks like he's clearly doing. You know y'all like to have your cake and it it too


Girl why you gotta play that card:lol

If I'm involved with somebody I can't cheat on them. That's not me. But if I'm single and chicks on me that much, I'm coming to every single one of them chicks swinging my dick like:


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> In fairness, a bunch of bitches screamed. That what he usually gets.


fpalm Everytime I absentmindedly click view post, you always remind me why I put you on ignore in the first place.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I know I'm late but why the hell wasn't Brock/Taker segment not the last part?


I would hope it somehow continues into the ending.. but who the fuck knows.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lok said:


> Bray takes Saxtons chair :lol


That wouldn't have happened with Booker T.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> People still hate Roman? :kobe


*Earlier in the show we had people in this thread who are STILL claiming he isn't over :ti.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> Kane vs Rollins at Summerslam would be the Final straw for me.


We're gonna get it. :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sorry, can't hear you over the "LETS GO ROMAN!" chants that will be denied later this week.*


And you'll just ignore that he gets boo'ed majority of nights. Some towns cheer louder and those screams were little kids and women , the usual fans of Roman Reigns


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

JBL - Why did you run?

:lol Cole was like f*ck this shit! I'm out!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cena should take notes from that. THAT is how you get back 'just in time' to beat a 10 count.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

when roman sells its almost comical, like hbk hogan comical


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well to be fair Roman was NOT over at BG. Wyatt was more over, and was getting more of a crowd reaction. But I guess it depends on the arena.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns screams all the time. How could Cole tell he was injured?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Luke Harper is so good kada


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I know people claim they're going to quit watching all the time, but if Rollins fights Kane at Summerslam, I'm seriously going on a hiatus until things get interesting. Nothing good is happening right now and the Rollins match is my last hope.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wish I hadn't seen that arm thing. My arthritis in my arm has been horribly painful today. That didn't help.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> And you'll just ignore that he gets boo'ed majority of nights. Some towns cheer louder and those screams were little kids and women , the usual fans of Roman Reigns


Yeah, because kids and women are not really people. We know.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No Bradshaw and Maggle, that suplex was done with two arms. And no Saxton, Harper is 275 not 300.

ut

Nice slingshot senton by Harper, though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jesus, can we go one night without analysing every single crowd reaction right down to the nearest decibel? Get a grip.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Luke Harper is so good kada


And so misused :jose


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

At this point Rollins has 3 options, Sting, Kane, or HHH.. Sting is rumored to have a match against the Wyatts, but thats off now since Ambrose is teaming up with Reigns.. hopefully its Sting so Rollins can go over him. that would be a massive win. Rollins needs more massive wins to solidify him


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns screams all the time. How could Cole tell he was injured?



I must know

Who is the chick in your sig?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty good crowd tonight. I feared they might suck.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Has Baron been standing up this entire time?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> fpalm Everytime I absentmindedly click view post, you always remind me why I put you on ignore in the first place.


What?

Because I call out bullshit?

You didn't hear Wrestling fans acknowledge the fact that Reigns got no pop at all last week, or the week before, or before that, but one slut pop automatically makes him God.

It's hilarious how pathetic Reigns fans are. He gets slut pops, from women who couldn't care about wrestling and just think he's hot. No more. Man up and accept it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hit Hard, Hit Often a true stoners motto :thumbsup


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah, I see the delusion is still strong in the anti-Reigns brigade.

Get the fuck out of here you tragic, tragic, little people.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah, because kids and women are not really people. We know.


Did I say they weren't? On most nights, kids and women get drowned out by boo's. That's my point. Initial scream, then boo's. Its nothing out of the norm for Roman Reigns. Unfortunately you'll ignore that though considering your name. Get gets 1 good pop and people act like he got Austin level pop


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> I know people claim they're going to quit watching all the time, but if Rollins fights Kane at Summerslam, I'm seriously going on a hiatus until things get interesting. Nothing good is happening right now and the Rollins match is my last hope.


They will probably bring him back with his mask like we give a shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CM punker said:


> At this point Rollins has 3 options, Sting, Kane, or HHH.. Sting is rumored to have a match against the Wyatts, but thats off now since Ambrose is teaming up with Reigns.. hopefully its Sting so Rollins can go over him. that would be a massive win. Rollins needs more massive wins to solidify him


None of those options are appealing to be honest.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

i feel like reigns was taught in the 80's, his mannerisms are so over the top the take away from the match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman with one arm is better than Harper. Yeah, that is so believable. :nah


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This crowd are hot for Ambrose :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Idk I guess since we had the Wyatt Family vs the Shield before I have a hard time being hyped for this.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did Cole just call that move the drive by? That's what Rollins flying knee was called...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> Did Cole just call that move the drive by? That's what Rollins flying knee was called...



Not anymore :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy crap, this shit is still going on?

:ti


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

These pops for Ambrose :banderas


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Ambrose is so over!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yay that fucking stupid clothesline spot


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol that superman punch was horrible


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ambrose is over as fuck.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Hey guys, can we not turn this thread into a Reigns fans/Reigns haters flame war? Thanks.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They should cut the Samoan Samson's hair thus removing his"powerhouse" strength.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So no third Wyatt?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Did I say they weren't? On most nights, kids and women get drowned out by boo's. That's my point. Initial scream, then boo's. Its nothing out of the norm for Roman Reigns. Unfortunately you'll ignore that though considering your name. Get gets 1 good pop and people act like he got Austin level pop


TBH The only people that get Austin levels pops these days are Taker and Lesnar. And I'll say Roman has gotten more than one good pop.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose is so over!!! Reigns using Ambrose pops to get over lol. Ambrose needs to be the next WWE WHC!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Sign Guy spotting!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Well this should be a pretty good feud. Nice pops for Roman and Dean at the end.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure how Sting could enhance this feud :hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Reigns overcoming those odds


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So does that put those Sting/Reigns vs Wyatt family rumours to bed then?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Sign Guy spotting!


Yup. I think he was at battleground too yesterday


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brose :ambrose4 before Hoes :reigns


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How does sign guy afford to go to almost every show does the WWE pay him ?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4 tag team match at Summerslam leads to Erick Rowan returning.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They will probably bring him back with his mask like we give a shit.


Oh god, you're probably right... You know it's not going to be a good match when they announce at the beginning of Raw that it won't even be the main event. They'll throw Kane at him and we're supposed to be grateful because Seth will finally get a clean win. Big whoop, it's Kane.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Kurt Angle debut!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr. Fusion said:


> So does that put those Sting/Reigns vs Wyatt family rumours to bed then?



I really hope so, but still 5 weeks til Summerslam


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, even at the end, Roman is selling that arm. He's already much better than Cena at that aspect.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

See? Ambrose is taller than Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, this taker/lesnar build up is already better than their one from WM30.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> We're gonna get it. :lmao


fpalm 

Ah fuck.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollins has allot to say....after Lesnar is gone. :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Fuck yeah! Sheild and the Wyatt's still have that next level chemistry! :mark: 

Great, physical match for Luke Harper and Roman Reigns. I'm so glad this feud is continuing.

And oh how those "women and kids" screamed for that match and segment. :banderas


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Since Rowan is injured, who could the Wyatt family add as their third member, besides Bo Dallas, which I don't see likely?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:vince3 DAMMIT MICHAEL YOU SAID WWE FANS AND NOT WWE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think Sting comes out during the Rollins promo but we shall see


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Roman Empire said:


> TBH The only people that get Austin levels pops these days are Taker and Lesnar. And I'll say Roman has gotten more than one good pop.


Yes, he has had some nights he's gotten solid reaction.He gets 1 good pop out of 5 I'd say. Out of those remaining 4, he gets an initial decent scream pop but it quickly dies off and doesn't maintain.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Can Ambrose ever set up that rebound clothesline so that it looks a little bit realistic? Kyle O'Reilly does that shit in Ring of Honor and it don't look as contrived as when Dean does it.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> See? Ambrose is taller than Reigns.


reigns is selling the arm injury so hes slouching


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> See? Ambrose is taller than Reigns.



No he is not, you should look again :vince5


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kane needs to have one last run in the 1998 attire.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

first thing, this thread title is the fucking business lol

second just got a text from my fiancee, he said it's fucking wild in there and the pops for Reigns and Ambrose were LOUD AS FUCK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EaterofWorlds said:


> I must know
> 
> Who is the chick in your sig?


Check your visitor's wall. (Y)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt v Sheild gets the kids and the adults, here those screams! Money match either way.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't wait to find out what horrible C level wrestler is challenging Rollins.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> No he is not, you should look again :vince5


Vince you are old man. You should die already :supercena


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The New Colonel Sanders even more creepy than Wyatts promos


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Ross said:


> Kane needs to have one last run in the 1998 attire.


DEATH doesn't need one last run in any attire. Wearing a mask isn't going to help Kane matches be any less boring and slow.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> And you'll just ignore that he gets boo'ed majority of nights. Some towns cheer louder and those screams were little kids and women , the usual fans of Roman Reigns


:Jordan :maisielol kay2

Dude, I can't even remember the last time Reigns got booed on TV. GTFO.
ut


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

These KFC commercials...Are they trying to corner the Serial Killer/Pervert market? Like the "Burger King" used to do? Creepy bastard setting Kentucky back 100 years.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If only Sting beat HHH at 'Mania, I'd have no problem Sting putting over Seth and then feuding with Taker for 'Mania 32.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> first thing, this thread title is the fucking business lol
> 
> 
> 
> second just got a text from my fiancee, he said it's fucking wild in there and the pops for Reigns and Ambrose were LOUD AS FUCK.



Ehh, he is overexaggerating a bit. It's louder than it usually is here but compared to other cities it's still meh. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Glad to see some improved reactions for Roman tonight. 

Although I hope he gets these reactions at significant events like PPVs instead of house shows and the occasional RAW. It's discouraging watching him get out popped or boo'ed in almost every PPV event he's been in since last year. 


Hopefully these can stick this time, cause not only is it a bad look for Reigns, but it makes the storyline kinda silly. Wyatt talking about how the people chose him, yet the crowd was chanting for Wyatt by far lol.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :Jordan :maisielol kay2
> 
> Dude, I can't even remember the last time Reigns got booed on TV. GTFO.
> ut


Then i guess you must be watching TNA


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dammit how many times are we gonna see this.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know love or hate Reigns, but don't tell me he gets booed. He comes out to massive pops every single damn week. I am not the guys biggest fan, but you would have to be tone death to ignore that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> More would be my guess, you can clearly tell the ratings the last 3 weeks really affected Vince


I've never been so happy for bad ratings. Tonight's show has been awesome so far. We'll see if Seth and his promo deliver. I don't want more of the usual from him.

I can admit to being wrong. The Dead Man just injected some life back into RAW. I didn't think his return would be this massive. Welcome back. Undertaker.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> Can't wait to find out what horrible C level wrestler is challenging Rollins.


Reigns already has a feud.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Very good Raw tonight so far. The Taker-Lesnar brawl was awesome!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Has Chioda made an appearance yet that I have failed to notice? Or is he still missing?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Takers Junk Kick was A+


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> You know love or hate Reigns, but don't tell me he gets booed. He comes out to massive pops every single damn week. I am not the guys biggest fan, but you would have to be tone death to ignore that.


He is getting cheered now more than he was before when he was getting booed.

Don't act like he wasn't getting booed before.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

I hope this doesn't leads to booking Seth Rollins Vs. Kane at Summerslam.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Reigns already has a feud.


Badum-tss


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth about to get disrespectful. Watch.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Time for Monday Night Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys did you know Taker will face Brock at Summerslam?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sting save us


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:rollins time!


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

but where did he go is the question.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta say. Brock's testicles must have amazing recuperative powers. He showed no ill effects tonight.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*THE VIGILANTE vs THE ARCHITECT *


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Please let something not god awful happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Incoming masked Kane


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Guys did you know Taker will face Brock at Summerslam?


And on the WWE network for the low price of $9.99 !!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> Can't wait to find out what horrible C level wrestler is challenging Rollins.


watch it be Kane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope Seth knocks this promo out of the park! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins can produce heat so easy now


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Seth Rollins is such a great chickenshit heel. I'm hating his character so much right now


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth don't become cena for fuck sake. Same old shit from your mouth


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That blond streaks in Rollins hair just keeps getting smaller and smaller....

Why is it even there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A $55K car, The Rock used to buy $20,000 shirts :rock


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Honestly, neither Reigns or Ambrose are that over.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623309749803560960


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope Seth knocks this promo out of the park! :mark:


Just like last week :mark:
I'm sure if he does, the deluded Rollins haters will still refuse to give him credit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Rollins just needs to dye those blonde streaks black and call it a damn day already


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Seth that highlight of raw :tucky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those BOOS, though.

:rollins


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> Honestly, neither Reigns or Ambrose are that over.


Lol keep telling youself that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Biggest heat goes to Rollins.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Legit BOSS said:


> Interesting, I don't see *islesfan13* in here commenting on the "LETS GO CHARLOTTE" and constant "WOOOO!!!" chants :hmm


Fixed that for you. :cudi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth telling it like it is :Cocky


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

sting will challenge seth


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this going somewhere Seth?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jericho.

Jericho.

Jericho.

I'm thinking Jericho.

I'd like Jericho.

Where the fuck is Jericho?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> A $55K car, The Rock used to buy $20,000 shirts :rock


Well last week, the car was worth $56,000. Wonder where that 1K went....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Great ending promo from seth..


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe Rollins and Orton fued? Or Orton gonna stay with Sheamus


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> A $55K car, The Rock used to buy $20,000 shirts :rock


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dat X-Pac heat.

:rollins


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Seth telling it like it is :Cocky


He proved them wrong again :Cocky


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Brock was mad after Rollins got away Sunday night.


Brock dives over roster to get him


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623299620920258560


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins still stutters a bit but he needs to cut to the point, the crowd is buying into him


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> watch it be Kane


It's Kane or some other irrelevant person.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth doesn't get heat during his promos, though..


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Well your clearly in the minoirty mate. WWE does that and your still bitching lol. Your clearly the type of fan, who doesen't know what he wants.


All of that?. All of what exactly?. 40 jobbers making a pathetic lame attempt to separate 2 guys.1 of whom is 50 year old yet looks 75.The same old shitty arse arrested spot.All leading up to the main event at the 2nd biggest ppv of the year which isnt even for a title.A match between 2 guys who are nearly 90 year old between them.There match at mania was awful.This match at ss will be a full on street fight style brawl. If I wanted to see that i would go down to my local town centre every weekend and watch a load of pissed up idiots bang at it.

I want to see young talent pushed. I want to see young talent given this sort of unstoppable booking..I want to see young talent wrestling for the wwe championship at the main event at summerslam. Not a full on brawl that isn't even for a fucking title.Clearly you are entertained by booking which takes no thought at all.Entertained by a shitty street fight style brawl. That is your preference.I am fully aware of what i want to see .And in the year 2015 Brock v Taker certainty is not it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is the alpha and the omega of champions! :mark:


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Alll that stumbling wtf


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would still smash.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lilian with that expensive WWE horsehair:lel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd put it in Lillian's butt


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tripping over those words.....least he is consistent. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins to go on a part timer streak facing Lesnar at BG, Sting at SSlam, Triple H at NOC, and then later Rock at Mania?*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I started watching about an hour behind, but Brock and Taker...holy shit!! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Would still totally wreck Lillian :banderas


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Seth is so damn good :Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lillian to service Seth live on RAW!!! :sodone


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Xtremeee said:


> Then i guess you must be watching TNA





3ku1 said:


> You know love or hate Reigns, but don't tell me he gets booed. He comes out to massive pops every single damn week. I am not the guys biggest fan, but you would have to be tone death to ignore that.


 @3ku1 pretty much says it all.



birthday_massacre said:


> He is getting cheered now more than he was before when he was getting booed.
> 
> Don't act like he wasn't getting booed before.


We aren't talking about RTWM season. And since then it's only happened a handful of times, & none weekly for the last 3 months.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

o god not Cena and Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not John Cena for fucks sakes


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh.

Fuck.

You.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the fuck!!!! no fucking way


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I'd rather Kane! Kane get out there!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cena? Give me a fucking break


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Oh no.....*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL :cena4


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

world title #16 incoming.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for Kane

:lol

:mark:


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Not this guy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well..................................it's better than Kane.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

ah shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK OFF, JOHN CENA!*


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. :cry Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh god NOOOO! NOt John "stupor" Cena....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well....so much for Sting :/


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

No, please...No


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

No... Please...


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

oh god no


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I've never been so happy to see John Cena.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh no, not Cena, anyone but Cena


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep, old timers and Cena, the panic button is pushed


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Of course it's Cena


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh God damnit


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

boo, Cena. You're already a champ. Don't be greedy!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck Boy back in the title picture.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh boy :shaq


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Super Cena....watch the forums explode in anger. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

NOTTT CEANAAA ARE YOU KIDDING me is this 2007


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why the fuck is Cena out here? fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Christ fucky fuck shit balls. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

And there goes my intrest in summerslam


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh fuck off will you


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## MmmGorgeous (Oct 13, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well here's a good way to turn Seth face he can rejoin the shield


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

John Cena Sucks :trips9


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh fucking come on.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

for god sake nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dear god no


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for Cena to tie Flair's record and hold up both the US and WWE titles.:mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

If Cena comes and forfeits his U.S. Title for a WWE WHC Match I'm going to be soooo pissed


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh no no no there gonna have him hold both titles aren't they


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck off cena you tucking cunt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So much for Cena staying out of the ME. Wow dude. Losing respect points.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

About to be 16 time champ at SS. LOL


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

No, please no. Just no. Sigh.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no. Keep Cena away from the WWE title :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dear God no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It wasnt enough to beat Owens clean, now he has to take the title off of Seth? fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

For fuck sake, here we fucking go, this cancerous cunt back in the title picture.

Fuck off you utter piece of shit.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh ffs...

:fpalm

The prophecy will come true!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

At least Rollins will go over Cena. He will right?

Right guys?

Right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CENA IS HERE TO SAVE US WITH THE SHOVEL :mark: :cena3 / :buried :rollins3*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rip rollins reign


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

dealing with your crap is way worst cena.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The moment when the US title is more prestigious than the World heavyweight title.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, it's Mr. My Time Is (Then) Now (Forever). :supercena

brb pissing



Pronoss said:


> Brock was mad after Rollins got away Sunday night.
> 
> 
> Brock dives over roster to get him
> ...


Still :ha'ing at that poor table being murdered for no reason.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

All these times I've defended John in 2015...

and this fucker pulls this shit.

Fuck you. Fuck the WWE. Fuck my life. Fuck off. Fuck.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Berlino said:


> All of that?. All of what exactly?. 40 jobbers making a pathetic lame attempt to separate 2 guys.1 of whom is 50 year old yet looks 75.The same old shitty arse arrested spot.All leading up to the main event at the 2nd biggest ppv of the year which isnt even for a title.A match between 2 guys who are nearly 90 year old between them.There match at mania was awful.This match at ss will be a full on street fight style brawl. If I wanted to see that i would go down to my local town centre every weekend and watch a load of pissed up idiots bang at it.
> 
> I want to see young talent pushed. I want to see young talent given this sort of unstoppable booking..I want to see young talent wrestling for the wwe championship at the main event at summerslam. Not a full on brawl that isn't even for a fucking title.Clearly you are entertained by booking which takes no thought at all.Entertained by a shitty street fight style brawl. That is your preference.I am fully aware of what i want to see .And in the year 2015 Brock v Taker certainty is not it


Pro wrestling is about MONEY. What matters the most is if you can draw. And the young talent does not draw.

What match do you think is more likely to draw a casual fan: Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro or Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

John should be forced to eat all the vomit he makes me throw up


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol the irony


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> John Cena Sucks :trips9


:dance


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

JEARRRRRRRRRRRRRN


SHEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Fucking had to be


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE literally fuck off :kobe


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

PLEASE GOD NO. NO CENA TITLE MATCH!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cena: The United States Championship means a lot to me, but I'll dump it in a second to have the real main title of the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for Rollins not being big enough to get a match with a BIG name guy

:lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> At least Rollins will go over Cena. He will right?
> 
> Right guys?
> 
> Right?


One can only hope.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I have never wished Kane to interference this bad before


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Had small interest in who may be Rollins feud for Summerslam....

AAAAAnd it's gone :cena


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Seth turned face is two seconds. Being respectful to Cena now...face turn.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

John "Must bury everyone" Cena.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rather put up with Rollins crap then yours john...


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh boy. John boy back in the World title hunt.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

for everyone who thought Cena was gone from the title picture. Get real, he needs two more title reigns to beat Flair's record.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

And here we go... Owens tapping wasn't enough.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*God dammit. God fucking damn it.

I should've known, OF COURSE they have Cena go after the title, after burying another potential future top heel.*


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh, he's got the shovel out tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I would LEGIT prefer Rollins vs Kane over Cena sticking his bullshit into the ME again when he's already buried a bunch of the midcard with his US title reign.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Time for Cena to tie Flair's record and hold up both the US and WWE titles.:mark:


:batista3


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

I see they're trying to get Seth some cheers.. Even he can get cheers facing Cena.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well in all honesty, who else do they have to fight Rollins?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena with the super shovel on Seth lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Had small interest in who may be Rollins feud for Summerslam....
> 
> AAAAAnd it's gone :cena


I'll say this, it'll be a better match than Kane or HHH or especially Sting.

But yeah the promos are going to suck. Can't have everything.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena is beating Seth at Summerslam isn't he :maury


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Omfg cena said crap, he's so bad ass!!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Not gonna lie, ill take Cena in the main event picture since its been so horrible.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, this is one way to turn Rollins face, put Cena out there to challenge him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM Cena at least Rollins does that on camera, you do it back stage with your politics.


And there goes Cena shitting on the WWE world title.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cena is such a hypocrite


----------



## MmmGorgeous (Oct 13, 2014)

It's funy when Cena tells people that their promos are boring.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone agrees with Cena though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena burying the WWE title


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cena burying the wwe world title... who wouldve thought


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Cena is 100 percent right though!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If Cena wins fhe title I'm done with this for a while


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 will win it for 5 minutes just to get 16 then Lobster head cashes in. Boring.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Good call on sting Meltzer 

Loser


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena's taking the title from Rollins either at Summerslam or NOC and will face Reigns at WM 32 for the strap


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

I seriously got to hand it to Cena. He gets booed every time he goes to the ring and he wins them over practically every time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You're a suckup sellout full of sufferin succotash son! And nooooo, that was not easy to sayyy :reigns2*


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Kevin Schmowens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GET'EM


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All the ground they have been making with Cena with the "hardcores" flushed away in 2 nights :ha


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

How long is Seth going to be world champion for? Seriously I cant take this anymore


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Seth Rollins finally putting Juan Cena in his place!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena essentially tells Seth that Mine is bigger than yours. Well, he's right.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

All of us must have sinned badly to deserve this shit.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rollins spitting truth right now


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Why is Cena out here though?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rollins just buried Cena on the mic lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> At least Rollins will go over Cena. He will right?
> 
> Right guys?
> 
> Right?


They aren't re-inserting Cena in the title scene for him to lose


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Cena is beating Seth at Summerslam isn't he :maury


I hope this forum meltdown proofs their servers cuz it's gonna be a fucking disaster


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Not gonna lie, ill take Cena in the main event picture since its been so horrible.


It will get even more horrible if Cena is champion again lOL What are you talking about.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

On the bright side, Cena will host an open challenge and actually lose the title so he can challenge Rollins at Summerslam.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Pro wrestling is about MONEY. What matters the most is if you can draw. And the young talent does not draw.
> 
> What match do you think is more likely to draw a casual fan: Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro or Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar?


Brock v Taker all day long.That doesn't mean that me personally is meant to like it though


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Kostic said:


> Pro wrestling is about MONEY. What matters the most is if you can draw. And the young talent does not draw.
> 
> What match do you think is more likely to draw a casual fan: Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro or Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar?


The young talent don't draw because they're constantly getting beat by 50 year olds and part timers who are booked to be a big deal. That's the problem. The constant relying on those old talent that one day will not be there and who will be there to save them when Cena finally retires? Or will you want to see him and his 40th title reign at 50 years old? The young talent have to be booked like a big deal in order for them to be liked and for them to draw. Sometimes, even the guys that do draw get shoved out of the title picture and pushed aside for one guy in John Cena.

Taker beat Wyatt and Wrestlemania why?
Cena beat Rollins, Owens , and Rusev... why?
Brock Lesnar beat CM Punk why? 
The Rock beat CM Punk why? 

Because they're big deals? How can anyone become a big deal if they're constantly being made to look like chumps .


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I literally cannot take any more of Cena's shit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Title vs title match at Summerslam. Cena vs Rollings. Book it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

About to turn Seth face with SS crowd


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

The man makes the woman. We know that John


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Best Raw In Ages seriously great


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

How did we not see this coming though honestly? Taker vs. Brock in main event. 

Whats the biggest draw title match they can have.. The biggest name in the company vs. Seth the champ..

Yes it will be terrible for us to watch the build but in the company's eyes, I'm sure they think this will be a good B main event that will sell the PPV.

Still a shitty booking decision though. We've already seen champion vs. champion.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Being serious, I don't see them putting the title on Cena anytime soon.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Stooooop this shit. Isn't he in the ME in a tag match? We could have a bunch of other matches or some shit instead of this drivel. 

I KNEW this RAW would turn into trash after Lesnar/Taker.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This promo is great...from both guys.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Patnah.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

PATNAH! :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

So wwe in full panic mode: undertaker returns
brock on tv every week
cena becoming world champ again

Lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena just siad PARTNA like this is Friday from 1996 or some shit:lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hahaha girl with the sign get shit on. He threw his shirt at the ring post


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, thats HEAT.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> It will get even more horrible if Cena is champion again lOL What are you talking about.


Doubt it, considering the US Title scene was a million times better than anything thats been going on with Rollins as champ.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Sting answers US Open.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look, Rollins runs away like always


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Summer used to be my favorite time for wrestling. Now I'm thinking I won't even be watching.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me!?

WHAT. THE. ACTUAL. FUCK


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Every heel does the same back down to Cena. WWE has 4 less moves than Cena with booking it seems.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Did..

Did Cena just bury the actual WWE Championship and raise the US Title above it?

LOOOOOL I can't.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Fuck Cena. Made the WWE FUCKING CHAMPION look like shit and devalued the title.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Boss said:


> Sting answers US Open.


As long as he wears his United States paint


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena essentially tells Seth that Mine is bigger than yours. Well, he's right.


:tommy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They could have easily done this with Owens winning last night and letting Cena go back to the WWE title picture.

So what is Cena never going to lose the US title and just vacate it when he wins the WWE title FFS

Is he really not going to put anyone over for that title

Also so much for the people that claimed Owens was winning the US title at SS LMAO


Lke Owens isn't buried


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That was the closest I have heard a crowd be totally pro Cena in like forever.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

I hope that person doesnt get Cenas shirt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Créole Heat said:


> Cena's taking the title from Rollins either at Summerslam or NOC and will face Reigns at WM 32 for the strap


Hmmmm.... :hmm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear fans in attendance: Chanting U-S-A when both wrestlers are American reinforces Vince's notion that you're borderline retarded.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess they haven't figured out who Seth's challenger is gonna be.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

he'll brush your mouth like colgate


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

They really just let Cena bury the Heavyweight Title with the US Title?????????????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT back and forth between Rollins and Cena. Rollins got DAT HEAT and Cena got some cheers. That was a MAIN EVENT segment.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope to fuckin' god, all those Cena wins will culminate in putting over Rollins and legitimizing his title reign.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great segment, Seth and Cena were great there. Cena gave it to him and Seth gave it to him. Cena essentially buried Dean since Seth fought him on his own and won though :mj


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL at this point, Cena's bullshit is more funny than annoying. What a crock of shit :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Taker fucking up the babyface Brock angle.

Cena winning the belt.

:vince$


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

My horrible, horrible guess is this how the United States Championship get retired.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome segment. Love how they're putting the U.S title on the same level as the WWE title. 

This RAW has been tremendous so far. Just need :cesaro being awesome in the main event to top it off.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Well that sucked, I think cena having the us title is actually worse than him having the world title.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Seth has so much heat. that Cena for the first time in years went over as the guy everyone was cheering for haha.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

So if Cena is going back in the ME...

WHY THE FUCK DID OWENS LOSE


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Ehh, he is overexaggerating a bit. It's louder than it usually is here but compared to other cities it's still meh.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


he is an exaggerator, but they were at battleground last night and it's much louder tonight. much better crowd, should go to kansas city a helluva lot more I think.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm rooting for John Cena. I hope he wins. I'm over Seth being champ. But since Cena is returning to the main event scene, I wish he would've dropped the US Title to Kevin Owens. He's too good to fall in between the cracks.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dear fans in attendance: Chanting U-S-A when both wrestlers are American reinforces Vince's notion that you're borderline retarded.


Guess they were cheering for the title.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Keep Rollins Rollins Rollins Rollins


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dear fans in attendance: Chanting U-S-A when both wrestlers are American reinforces Vince's notion that you're borderline retarded.


US Title, they were chanting USA for the US title...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL if cena or sheamus wins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dear fans in attendance: Chanting U-S-A when both wrestlers are American reinforces Vince's notion that you're borderline retarded.


But since Cena is the US champ by proxy it means they're chanting for him and at this point Vince will take what he can get. 

Expect Reigns to be US champ in 2016.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> GREAT back and forth between Rollins and Cena. Rollins got DAT HEAT and Cena got some cheers. That was a MAIN EVENT segment.


SummerSlam is shaping up to be a pretty good show :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could have easily done this with Owens winning last night and letting Cena go back to the WWE title picture.
> 
> So what is Cena never going to lose the US title and just vacate it when he wins the WWE title FFS
> 
> ...


You are so right, man. If Cena is moving on to the bigger title, it served no purpose to have Owens dispatched so decisively. The over indulgences of Cena's booking can be quite sickening.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dear fans in attendance: Chanting U-S-A when both wrestlers are American reinforces Vince's notion that you're borderline retarded.


I spit my drink out at that one, lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Summerslam used to be the GOAT WWF PPV. Fuckers.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So I'm guessing I was right? UFC 189 does good numbers, so they have Cena go over Owens and bury him, and put Cena back in the main-event scene.


Vince 101!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brock v Taker at Summerslam build in first hour of Raw = Network Subs go up. 

Realizing it could be Cena v Rollins for the title during 2nd half of Raw = Network Subs cancelled.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rollins was godly on the mic. Possibly my favorite promo of his.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are we getting champion vs champion at summerslam then? and probably Cesaro vs Kevin Owens


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Great segment, Seth and Cena were great there. Cena gave it to him and Seth gave it to him. Cena essentially buried Dean since Seth fought him on his own and won though :mj


And Cena buried the WWE championship


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, only good thing about this RAW was Lesnar and Taker, as expected.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> On the bright side, Cena will host an open challenge and actually lose the title so he can challenge Rollins at Summerslam.


He won't lose the us title. He has to look strong so idiots think he might beat rollins


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If there is something i do not want its Rollins vs Cena. So much for a US Title run if he lost it before now it would be obvious he would probably win the WWE title because well this is Vince...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr. Fusion said:


> SummerSlam is shaping up to be a pretty good show :mark:


Rollinz iz so bad on the mic, hurrr durrr.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> That was the closest I have heard a crowd be totally pro Cena in like forever.


That's because Charlotte is full of welfare having level 40 IQ hicks.

Also if Cena ends up facing Rollins and becomes WWEWHC at SS, that's it. I don't care when he wins his 16th, I just know I won't be watching that bullshit for at least a few months.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Orton and Owens at SummerSlam? could be a good match and feud.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Rollins was godly on the mic. Possibly my favorite promo of his.


He's been great on the mic recently :rollins


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Total divas comes on tonight. Remind me to miss that. Don't worry about an excuse, watching paint dry will do.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

John Cena is a HUUUUUGE hypocrite


----------



## merlinthecat (Apr 11, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> Cena's taking the title from Rollins either at Summerslam or NOC and will face Reigns at WM 32 for the strap


Where did you hear this?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Cena buried the WWE championship


When will people learn on here Cena is BIGGER THEN PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING IN WWE HISTORY. As much as its bullshit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wow! They are actually replaying the divas segment again rather than Cena thing that just happened or showing the Taker/Lesnar brawl 1000 times. Nice.*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> GREAT back and forth between Rollins and Cena. Rollins got DAT HEAT and Cena got some cheers. That was a MAIN EVENT segment.


We get it, Showstopper :flabbynsting


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck I can't believe there's still like 40 minutes left. :mj2 It's gonna be a shitty 40 minutes, too.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Guess they were cheering for the title.


Isn't Seth Middle Eastern/Indo European with a Latino last name? 

Racists...
ops


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Cena is going to unify the titles and make the Intercontinental US WWE Divas Heavyweight Tag Team in the Bank championship?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> That's because Charlotte is full of welfare having level 40 IQ hicks.
> 
> Also if Cena ends up facing Rollins and becomes WWEWHC at SS, that's it. I don't care when he wins his 16th, I just know I won't be watching that bullshit for at least a few months.


They are in Kansas City.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol at this point Sheamus should just cash in on the US title because it's obviously more valued than the World Heavyweight title.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Two diva segments on one Raw :shocked:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh God, a two diva segment night


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

For Christ sakes now I have listen to the Bellas on commentary :jay

But hey a Knight Dynasty tag team is a nice consolation


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Also if Cena ends up facing Rollins and becomes WWEWHC at SS, that's it. I don't care when he wins his 16th, I just know I won't be watching that bullshit for at least a few months.


Same here. Enough is enough with Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Everyone knows I despise the Divas but Stephony taking credit for that....divas fans did it. They've been telling them to do this for ...shit, many, many months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige's stank ass:jay


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes Becky and Paige tagging :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Becky in action :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business picking up again. The Boss Nikki is back.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

is becky lynch going for something with her goggles?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ANOTHER divas's match? :wall Do we REALLY need to keep having this shoved down our throat? It's already an established feud. Ugh.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG, are we seriously getting two womens matches? is this a fucking joke, I am so happy rn.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This sucks. The best thing about Cena as US champ was that he was away from the main event scene.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Of course it's cena, there's literally no one on the roster who can be whc

And I'm saying that as a very very bad thing because of the fucking awful booking of everyone, in terms of heat, exceptance and credibility


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Becky 2 times!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Another divas match?....


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

2 diva matches marked out


----------



## MmmGorgeous (Oct 13, 2014)

Wait.... two divas matches? What's going on here?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Becky, finally.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Becky should come out to her own music.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So...did we ever get the reason why Alicia Fox is all of a sudden up The Bella's asses!?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I keep watching wrestling, and I keep being disappointed. 

I might just watch NXT to watch Bayley, fuck the main roster shit. 

I'm tired of the shit WWE pull, so constantly disappointed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte was bred for this business? Like horse bred?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Becky! :mark:


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

2 Divas matches tonight? Good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki learning to be boring and robotic on commentary like her man.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Two divas matches?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*OMG! OMG! 2 diva matches. YES!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Becky Lynch is pretty cute I gotta admit


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Lol too early to start the main event. Better throw in a filler diva match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Oh God, a two diva segment night


Yeah, we must have really pissed Vince off tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Becky is actually fighting? Awesome, I actually havn't seen any of her matches yet.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Play Sasha's music FFS.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That theme song is truly vile.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I.hate.this.theme.music.

Sasha's theme is good, WWE, use it!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

At least give me 10 mins of Orton/Owens in the ME please


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Team Ratchet:mark:

In all seriousness, the longer Sasha Banks hangs around Naomi the worst it gets for her.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Becky Lynch? Ok WWE, you have re-won my attention.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully this isn't just a 2 minute match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sasha still walking out to Imoan's music :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Isn't Seth Middle Eastern/Indo European with a Latino last name?
> 
> Racists...
> ops


He was born in NY, that makes him american LOL

Race has nothing to do with if you are american or not


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Cena just siad PARTNA like this is Friday from 1996 or some shit:lmao


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> So Becky is actually fighting? Awesome, I actually havn't seen any of her matches yet.


Youtube. She's pretty good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why the FUCK is Sasha the only one who can't use her own theme?!?! :fuckthis*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can WWE release Swagger so another company can pick him up and I can watch that? :wall Because the product is trash. Legit, awful. I love Lesnar and Taker but a 50 year old and 38 year old should not be your main source of hype. Ugh.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Paige's stank ass:jay


The sexist bullshit is not only fucking tiresome it confirms wrestling geeks to a certain pathetic stereotype


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait, did Nikki just say that Brie is a former Diva's champ?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Two diva matches tonight? When the last time that happened.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hot accents and awesome ring skills vs Best all around performing diva and nice ass. Hell yes.*


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Omfg Sasha :homer


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Bellas said they were "self-made."

Someone shove a knife down my throat, please.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Becky and Sasha gonna tear it up out there I hope.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Why can't Sasha come out to her own theme? Beyond that, I'm glad the women are being featured in more than just 5 minute matches that end in roll ups.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

All the important things have happened so it's time for bed.

I suspect Rollins will attack Cena later on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Cena buried the WWE championship


Well it's Cena, what did you expect. They're building something though, Cena calling out Seth for always running might lead to something. It's essentially what Owens did and I don't think you'd say he buried the US title to build his NXT title? 

The promos were very good though, it went back and forth. If Seth isn't allowed to actually be more physical during the whole feud and just proves Cena right then :deandre


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck off Naomi.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Becky is fucking gorgeous.

The fact that she's so good in the ring is just a bonus.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Why are the Bellas out for this? Can't we just have separate storylines for separate divas?

fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> So Becky is actually fighting? Awesome, I actually havn't seen any of her matches yet.


she is really good,she was trained by Finn Balor


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Youtube. She's pretty good.


I'll definitely look into it, a lot of people seem to love her. Any match in particular?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wanna bet those hatin looks on the twins' faces weren't acting!?
If so, that's the best acting they've ever done LOLOLOL!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Badbadrobot said:


> The sexist bullshit is not only fucking tiresome it confirms wrestling geeks to a certain pathetic stereotype


What are you talking about.:lmao

I can't help it if Paige looks like she smells like ol mayo & cottage cheese. She looks like the type that would blow the bathroom up.

Don't be so sensitive. Loosen up. We just having fun.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Paige is very boring and annoying


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Never was so quick to press the mute button.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fabregas said:


> All the important things have happened so it's time for bed.
> 
> I suspect Rollins will attack Cena later on.


Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

In my opinion Cena should of lost the title last night. That would of been the prefect way to have Cena move on to the heavyweight title.

But instead we still have Cena doing these stupid open challenges which I think he beat just about everyone in the locker room,


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

How can Naomi dare to even think she belongs in the same ring as Becky, Paige and Sasha ?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Watching this like


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cenas sank needs to stop talking


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

I don't mean to insult wwe wrestlers, because i do think they are athletes, but they shouldn't be getting a nominee for an espy. its not really a sport, its the same reason why I Would never put jackie chan for an espy even though i think he is a beast. And If they are going to nominate anyone, why the hell was it a bella?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MUTE.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

To pull out my inner Booker T...

Becky Lynch is lookin' GOOD. :book


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Paige bringing out the fallaway :banderas


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

With a Boreya on commentary, this is a double pissbreak match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Gotta love everyone shitting on the Bellas. :lmao Give it six months, your precious NXT girls will fall victim to WWE's incompetency and ya'll will be shitting on them just as well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I spit my drink out at that one, lol.


:toast



KuritaDavion said:


> But since Cena is the US champ by proxy it means they're chanting for him and at this point Vince will take what he can get.
> 
> Expect Reigns to be US champ in 2016.


If Vince's Alzheimer's makes him assume that the U.S. Title = Best fo' bidness courtesy of John Boy, by all means give it to Reigns so it can finally be on the road to having prestige.



StraightYesSociety said:


> US Title, they were chanting USA for the US title...


Don't be silly. Cena doesn't let living, breathing being get a rub from his shine, so why would he do the same for an inanimate object?



SideTableDrawer said:


> Guess they were cheering for the title.


See my comment towards StraightYesSociety.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did he actually just say that Charlotte hasn't abused her daddy's name?

Fuck off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flair isnt your father, but Cena is your daddy, Nikki!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The second half of Raw has been... Disappointing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Well it's Cena, what did you expect. They're building something though, Cena calling out Seth for always running might lead to something. It's essentially what Owens did and I don't think you'd say he buried the US title to build his NXT title?
> 
> The promos were very good though, it went back and forth. If Seth isn't allowed to actually be more physical during the whole feud and just proves Cena right then :deandre


Owens did bury the US title when he said he NXT title was better and he was right it was better. The US title is worthless. 

The WWE title is the top title in the company and Cena acted like a worthless title is more valuable than it. 

The promos were fine, its just UGH why Cena, he has the US title and should not be anywhere near the WWE title while he is US champion.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

We finally get a good women's match going on Raw, and then a commercial.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fabregas said:


> All the important things have happened so it's time for bed.
> 
> I suspect Rollins will attack Cena later on.





Bayley <3 said:


> Watching this like


:jose poor Bayley.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Man Cole saying 'BOSS' sounds so nerdy. Like he always sounds.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Divas match going past commercial break?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Watching this like


Bayley is adorable.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

2 divas matches
Big Slow vs Miz
Pointless tag match...

All right, which one of you pissed in Vince's corn flakes???


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Gotta love everyone shitting on the Bellas. :lmao Give it six months, your precious NXT girls will fall victim to WWE's incompetency and ya'll will be shitting on them just as well.


It's not that the Bellas suck. It's their position as the Golden Boys wives getting them opportunity after opportunity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The announcers are doing a disservice to this match by ignoring parts of it,as usual. Becky looks great in the ring so far.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige and Sasha tease . Love it


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Bayley <3 said:


> Watching this like


It'll be okay when she wins the NXT Women's Title


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wish that RAW Active thing still existed where we can watch the match during breaks.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Why the FUCK is Sasha the only one who can't use her own theme?!?! :fuckthis*


Because they gotta push that shitty theme for Naomi.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Gotta love everyone shitting on the Bellas. :lmao Give it six months, your precious NXT girls will fall victim to WWE's incompetency and ya'll will be shitting on them just as well.


Depends. Are they constantly going to face each other over and over until time loses all meaning?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd just doesn't give a shit... It's gonna take a while to retrain the fans to care about the divas.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> I hope to fuckin' god, all those Cena wins will culminate in putting over Rollins and legitimizing his title reign.


Spoiler:










:vince5 :supercena


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sadly Bayley is never going to get past that buck toothed cunt.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> DEATH doesn't need one last run in any attire. Wearing a mask isn't going to help Kane matches be any less boring and slow.


Nah, then he can retire finally after having a short little run.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens did bury the US title when he said he NXT title was better and he was right it was better. The US title is worthless.
> 
> The WWE title is the top title in the company and Cena acted like a worthless title is more valuable than it.
> 
> The promos were fine, its just UGH why Cena, he has the US title and should not be anywhere near the WWE title while he is US champion.


Well who else is there to face Rollins? Rollins vs. Cena isn't exactly a fresh match-up but it's not exactly the worst either. 

Rollins better fucking retain though.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Pls do not get that bastard CENA in main event. I want him to take a break for 2 years


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Two divas matches in 1-night. That tells me that they are starting to
take these women seriously. And man commercial breaks really hurt the flow of a great/good wrestling match.

Regarless of being a mens or a womans match.
But so far a pretty good raw. AT LEAST I THINK SO.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

BuzzKillington said:


> Crowd just doesn't give a shit... It's gonna take a while to retrain the fans to care about the divas.


It's also a 3-hour show. Seldom are any segments that hot in the final hour anymore.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can see Naomi turning on Sasha because she's too lightskinned and her hair is too straight or some shit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The announcers are doing a disservice to this match by ignoring parts of it,as usual. Becky looks great in the ring so far.


The announcers do a disservice to just about every match sadly, they are all horrific.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Get out of the ring Naomi.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I am actually smashing my fucking head at the speaker hoping they shut the fuck up.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

You know, WWE creative had it alllll laid out for them to insert Cena into the title picture without completely ruining it... It goes something like this...

1. KO loses NXT title
2. KO wins US Title to elevate and establish himself with a win over Cena
3. Cena comes out and does the humble, "he's the better man" schtick, says he enjoyed all of the great competition with the U.S. Title yadda yadda yadda, but now has his sights set on the WWE title.

Easy, right?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> The second half of Raw has been... Disappointing.


Nothing would've topped that brawl. With that said, I've enjoyed Reigns/Harper, Cena/Rollins setting up their feud and the diva's match. I hope that Brock and Undertaker come back for another fight. A six man tag seems a bit lackluster to end this great RAW with. 

I hope it sets up Cesaro/Owens for Summerslam though.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Why the FUCK is Sasha the only one who can't use her own theme?!?! :fuckthis*


Lets face it Team Paige are 2/0 at the moment so Team Bad are likely wining this match and Sasha will get the pin so you win hear her music tonight :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> It's not that the Bellas suck. It's their position as the Golden Boys wives getting them opportunity after opportunity.


This is fucking ridiculous. :drake1

Who gives a fuck? AJ Lee singlehandedly buried the divas's division and Paige was given title opportunity after title opportunity and legit had two reigns within her first fucking year. Yet know one bitched then about them having opportunities shoved on them they REALLY didn't deserve.

It's a bias towards the Bellas and the same reason people shit on WWE made male talent. Because there's this bias that indies = always better. That ain't true. Oh, and you have the added factor that Paige and the NXT divas are somehow ~unique~ and ~special~ due to their looks despite being all thin and conventionally attractive.

ut

People need to stop complaining. You got your goddamn NXT girls on main roster and the Bellas have lost TWICE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> I am actually smashing my fucking head at the speaker hoping they shut the fuck up.



Mute button is your friend (Y)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LOL did Nikki just bury WCW?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Not to be rude JBL, but did you just have a stroke?"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I miss crazy Alicia :mj2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Alicia Fox = Team Bella for no reason


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

They really like name dropping Ronda Rousey. WWE so thirsty to get her in.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky chants


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Let's go Becky chant roud


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens did bury the US title when he said he NXT title was better and he was right it was better. The US title is worthless.
> 
> The WWE title is the top title in the company and Cena acted like a worthless title is more valuable than it.
> 
> The promos were fine, its just UGH why Cena, he has the US title and should not be anywhere near the WWE title while he is US champion.


Cena is the US champ though so it means a lot to him, it isn't worthless to him at all. Could easily say the NXT title is worthless compared to the US title since many know about the US champ more than the NXT champ. 

I'm fine seeing how this is a set up promo and Seth actually got to talk back rather than just take it all like a pussy.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> You know, WWE creative had it alllll laid out for them to insert Cena into the title picture without completely ruining it... It goes something like this...
> 
> 1. KO loses NXT title
> 2. KO wins US Title to elevate and establish himself with a win over Cena
> ...


Makes too much sense.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I honestly really don't care enough about this divas thing for it to warrant two matches. How much do we need to establish this three way feud? It's annoying as fuck. I'd rather see a non-title midcard talent get some exposure than an unnecessary diva match.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was born in NY, that makes him american LOL
> 
> Race has nothing to do with if you are american or not


I know, but Cena physically fits the mold of "All American Boy" (blue eyes, light hair, square jaw, tall, & well built, Captain America) we've all been taught. Most people probably won't conciously equate Rollins' dark hair & olive skin as typical "American". Kinda just how things are unfortunately. :shrug

Pit Cena vs Rollins & people will almost always view Cena as the American. All of this besides Cena being US champion right now of course.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The vast majority of the roster can take notes on great heel work from Sasha. Sidenote: These constant Rousey references piss me off. It's nothing more than Stephanie trying to "legitimize" herself by taking full credit for the success of the NXT Women, despite having absolutely nothing to do with their development.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> It's also a 3-hour show. Seldom are any segments that hot in the final hour anymore.


I think the crowd is exhausted at this point.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> You know, WWE creative had it alllll laid out for them to insert Cena into the title picture without completely ruining it... It goes something like this...
> 
> 1. KO loses NXT title
> 2. KO wins US Title to elevate and establish himself with a win over Cena
> ...


That makes sense, though... This is wwe. Things that make sense have no place here.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> People need to stop complaining. You got your goddamn NXT girls on main roster and the Bellas have lost TWICE.


You mean Brie Bella, the weakest link, has lost twice. Corrected you, pal.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Sasha is such a unique talent and she's hot too. She brings so much to the table :bow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> Well who else is there to face Rollins? Rollins vs. Cena isn't exactly a fresh match-up but it's not exactly the worst either.
> 
> Rollins better fucking retain though.


Who else"? What about Reigns, or Ambrose? Both would MAKE SENSE and be fresh matches.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually like Team Bella a lot more better on commentary than Team BAD


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I bet Cena pins KO tonight


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I can see Naomi turning on Sasha because she's too lightskinned and her hair is too straight or some shit.


Yup because that's exactly how black chicks think a decade or more after sixth grade.


----------



## BrockTheMan (Dec 29, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Becky is fucking gorgeous.
> 
> The fact that she's so good in the ring is just a bonus.


Why watch wrestling if the in ring ability is just a bonus? ROFL!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This commentary found a way to make me bored in a match with Sasha Banks in it and I'm a HUGE mark for Sasha. I'm straight up bored right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reactions whatsoever for this snoozefest.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Alicia Fox = Team Bella for no reason


she wants to be with a winner.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd rather see The Ascension vs Lucha Dragons than this shit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Naomi must think she is 5 with those light up boots!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can this match end already? Jfc.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

It's kinda funny they are doing this whole Diva angle and the arguably the best wrestle of the bunch Natty is not a part of it lol. And just for the record I would change Tamina with Cameron just because lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Golden Girls are hot" YAAAAAAAAS, Nikki. Blanche slayed those hos.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki just buried austin now LOL.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This match has gone on way too long.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can Lesnar send CFO$ to Suplex City, he deserves it after that drizzling shit he calls Naomi's themre


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I think the crowd is exhausted at this point.


Crowd's ALWAYS exhausted at RAWs. It's just too much week after week. Wish they'd go back to the 2-hour format so badly...


----------



## SolidSCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Paige needs to learn to stop wailing and shut up once in a while. Even as a Brit, I find her voice to be annoying as fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wished this was just a singles match between Becky and Sasha.. Would be soooo much better.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

for the love of humanity, end this shit already! There's a guy in the first row about to be bored into a coma! Does WWE want his death on their hands?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Who else"? What about Reigns, or Ambrose? Both would MAKE SENSE and be fresh matches.


Reigns' match would instantly be interrupted by Wyatt and Ambrose would just lose. And isn't really fresh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anybody know where to get Lynch's steampunk goggles? I could use a pair to fulfil my dream of looking like a shonen protagonist from the '90s while also dealing with the glare from the light that'll be reflecting off of Cena's U.S. Title *and* WWE WHC.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I really liked that Becky/Sasha bit, good stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not even a Paige fan, but she's the only one that got a reaction during this SHITfest

:lmao


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't want to be disrespectful but Nikki's voice just fucking irritates me like STFU!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey, did you hear this is Paige's house?!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Who else"? What about Reigns, or Ambrose? Both would MAKE SENSE and be fresh matches.


How exactly are any of those fresh matches? :kobe

Besides, Reigns is already in a feud with Wyatt and Ambrose vs. Rollins has been done to death. Cena as the filler challenger is fine.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Borrrrring


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I actually like Team Bella a lot more better on commentary than Team BAD


That's like saying you prefer goat shit on your plate rather than cow shit.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That move is a nip-slip waiting to happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I know, but Cena physically fits the mold of "All American Boy" (blue eyes, light hair, square jaw, tall, & well built, Captain America) we've all been taught. Most people probably won't conciously equate Rollins' dark hair & olive skin as typical "American". Kinda just how things are unfortunately. :shrug
> 
> Pit Cena vs Rollins & people will almost always view Cena as the American. All of this besides Cena being US champion right now of course.


BTW a slight correction, he was born in Buffalo Iowa not Buffalo NY LOL

i just remember he was born in Buffalo and never knew there was a Buffalo in Iowa.


As for your last point, again it just shows how ignorant or stupid people are that think american is a white guy and can't be black, latino or other nationality.

that is proving the point the fans are stupid.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! The Bank Statement is ruthless.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AAAAAAAnd the crowd goes MILD...Still no reaction, not even for the finish.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FINALLY. 

Jesus Christ that shit dragged on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA MADE PAIGE TAP!!!! LETS FUCKING GO!!!!!!!*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

YES! Bank Statement win! and her theme music is playing.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

SASHAAAAAAAA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Banks goes over..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> The second half of Raw has been... Disappointing.


It's been okay, but the Lesnar/Taker brawl was always going to be the peak of the show.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally, her own music. Was that so hard?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bank statement? I like that..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sasha with the win


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Banks scored the win. bama

Fine match overall, although I wish Becky got more offense in.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Finally get Sasha's theme on Raw.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

BrockTheMan said:


> Why watch wrestling if the in ring ability is just a bonus? ROFL!


To see chicks like Becky in those outfits.

Why else?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bow down to The Boss. Becky did nothing but get her ass kicked. Still a good match though. Sasha is da goat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to see Sasha getting the win since she is NXT champion.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd sorta got into it at the end. Good match, promising stuff.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

shan22044 said:


> Yup because that's exactly how black chicks think a decade or more after sixth grade.


I wouldn't put it pass the so called creative backstage. :draper2


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Christ you people wanted more of this shit. :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Crowd was pretty hot for that Paige hot tag. Same will come for Becky, Charlotte, and Sasha after Summerslam.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Good thing about the Bank Statement is the camera getting a good crotch shot of Sasha.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Was that the first time Paige has tapped?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Bank's theme is soooo much better.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sasha on her way to GOAT. Not even kidding.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone take a list of all names of us who watched that...I think we have a class action lawsuit against WWE for First Degree Brain Slaughter.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Most importantly about that result...

PLAY THAT GOD DAMN SONG!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Lets face it Team Paige are 2/0 at the moment so Team Bad are likely wining this match and Sasha will get the *SUBMISSION* so you win hear her music tonight :draper2


*You were mostly right :cudi*


----------



## BrockTheMan (Dec 29, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> To see chicks like Becky in those outfits.
> 
> Why else?


Go watch porn for that shit bruh.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

SASHA BANKS FIRST WIN AND SHE FINALLY GETS HER OWN MUSIC!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> Finally get Sasha's theme on Raw.


By far the best divas theme on RAW. Becky's is pretty good also.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good divas match!

But my fucking god, Nikki Bella sucked all the excitement out of that match on commentary. Sounded bored of her mind and robotic as fuck, and it was distracting as hell. Fan of hers or not, don't fucking tell me that wasn't pathetic.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW is legit shit. The only thing that redeemed it was Lesnar/Taker.

God, we've got 5 more weeks of trash build up to no fresh feuds at an overrated PPV with two old fuckers being the most exciting thing about it.

I just, oh my god, the product is so bad.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hearing Sashas theme, I can't get that YouTube video out of my head. 

"I never could beat Bayley" :bayley


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

is the diva revolution over yet? just toss the whole division in the trash.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look, I'm not watching Tough Enough.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This southpaw movie isn't a WWE studio movie is it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's a learning process for the crowd to start getting into women's matches, that tag match was really good and it looks like Paige isn't phoning it in anymore either which is really damn good news.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Why didn't they have Becky wrestle Brie and Charlotte do the tag match? Charlotte already got a fucking win last night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Exactly why do I care what WWE TE coaches think about Jake Gyllenhal's training?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Love or it hate Paige she got the biggest reaction. She can work a crowd. Sasha and co are great, but they still got a lot to learn in that regard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gylenhal (or whatever the fuck his last name is)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> The announcers do a disservice to just about every match sadly, they are all horrific.


I hated the camera work too. They had to keep curing ro show Nikki while there was action in the ring. Their priorities are def wrong, just like the announcing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE lol trying to look involved with Hollywood


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ME gonna be pretty long.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Billy Gunn is like 52 and more jacked than 95% of the roster.

My favorite quote of his from that old shoot interview, "I prefer drugs that make me bigger", 

and "so what do you think about steroids?"... "LOVE em!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, this was a disappointing RAW and I'm tired as fuck. Divas matches were both disappointing as fuck and the rest was garbage. No fresh feuds made and the ME is gonna be a dumb clusterfuck for sure.

At least I can get some nice screencaps of Swagger's ass.

But fuck WWE. :shrug


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

My boy Donnie Darko is ripped these days, crazy


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Catsaregreat said:


> Was that the first time Paige has tapped?


No she tapped to Nattie and AJ in the past


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally get Sasha's theme on Raw.
> ...


Agree 100%

Sasha's theme actually gets stuck in my head. And I haaaaaate music of that genre and sound.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE lol trying to look involved with Hollywood


They've been trying to do that for years


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Tamina is essentially useless, I would rather they have given Natalya her spot in this storyline.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not seeing what people are complaining about. It was a decent tag match 

Kinda surprised Paige tapped there


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Tough crowd I guess. Thought that tag match was good and the length was fine. There was also no bullshit and the booking made sense in that none of the new girls took a fall in that match, earlier tonight, or last night. They've successfully put everyone over so far against Becky, and I suspect she might have her chance on SmackDown or next week on RAW, perhaps against Alicia Fox or Tamina or Naomi.

It's a step in the right MF direction.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Someone take a list of all names of us who watched that...I think we have a class action lawsuit against WWE for First Degree Brain Slaughter.


Seriously fuck off.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is fucking ridiculous. :drake1
> 
> Who gives a fuck? AJ Lee singlehandedly buried the divas's division and *Paige was given title opportunity after title opportunity and legit had two reigns within her first fucking year. Yet know one bitched then about them having opportunities shoved on them they REALLY didn't deserve*.
> 
> ...


To be fair, people did complain about Paige chasing AJ Lee and the Divas Championship last year during their frenemies schtick or whatever it was. People wanted Paige out of the Championship picture and thought she was getting too much too soon after having two reigns in the same year.

I think the Bellas get a bad rap however and that their hard work is just wiped away just because of who they're dating/married to and forgetting that they've been with WWE since 2007 if you count developmental.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Look atchu Monday Night RAW . On the right track. They need 2 diva matches as a weekly thing.*


----------



## BrockTheMan (Dec 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Welp, this was a disappointing RAW and I'm tired as fuck. Divas matches were both disappointing as fuck and the rest was garbage. No fresh feuds made and the ME is gonna be a dumb clusterfuck for sure.
> 
> At least I can get some nice screencaps of Swagger's ass.
> 
> But fuck WWE. :shrug


You and your Jack Swagless obsession fpalm


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> I'll definitely look into it, a lot of people seem to love her. Any match in particular?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Finally, her own music. Was that so hard?


Better than the ear virus that is Naomi's theme song anyway.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No offense but when it comes to the NXT Girls Bayley > ALL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Billy Gunn is like 52 and more jacked than 95% of the roster.
> 
> My favorite quote of his from that old shoot interview, "I prefer drugs that make me bigger",
> 
> and "so what do you think about steroids?"... "LOVE em!"


that is because he is not tested for PEDs while the rest of the roster is


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait, is this real or a parody of those judge shows?!


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Gylenhal (or whatever the fuck his last name is)


He was also Brokeback Mountain and Bubble boy. There's that too...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Gylenhal (or whatever the fuck his last name is)


*EW!*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I see that Team Bella are selling Volkswagens to Americans lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see the WWE promote Southpaw with that Tough Enough bit and kudos to Gyllenhaal for busting his ass to prepare for the role.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, that's one segment I'll be watching on Smackdown.*


3ku1 said:


> No offense but when it comes to the NXT Girls Bayley > ALL


*You don't even watch NXT :drake1*


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

The sooner they get Becky away from rubbish like Paige and Sasha away from garbage like Naomi, the sooner the womens division improves.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha is so pure, bros.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh boy....time for the ME


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

SOlid match. Paige and sasha already seem to have chemistry. Good finish. Paige looks strong and taps via distraction and Sasha gets a nice win. No complaints on this match. Becky to win next week


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

RECAP CITY, BITCH

:lelbrock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If you are anti-Bella in anyway I would avoid Smackdown b/c they are getting the win on SD


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Ooooooh I like that tag match.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ShadowKiller said:


> Christ you people wanted more of this shit. :lmao


Well yes it was far better than the tag match we had earlier with the guys and it had Naomi in it so that is saying something .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I'll definitely look into it, a lot of people seem to love her. Any match in particular?


Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch WWE NXT Unstoppable was pretty good


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Tamina is essentially useless, I would rather they have given Natalya her spot in this storyline.


This.

Tamina has no appeal at all.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Id rather more divas and less John Cena.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Bow down to The Boss.


I agree. Bow down to Nikki Bella.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Sasha Banks just might get me to watch Smackdown for once.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> has tapped Paige, the first time, that was


Fixed your sentence for my liking.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Some of you still moaning about the Divas.

Match quality might not of been the best, but at least Charlotte & Sasha picked up wins by submission which is a positive sign.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, that's one segment I'll be watching on Smackdown.*
> 
> 
> *You don't even watch NXT :drake1*



Yeah I do actually. You really need to tone down your "Gods Gift to Wrestling" thing you have got going on.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The New Day trying to hold Brock after what happened at Beast in the East. Lmao.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta admit, I would not want Brock running at me full speed. No way in hell does that end well.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I WILL KILL YOU!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree. Bow down to Nikki Bella.


You spelled Sasha Banks wrong.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> SOlid match. Paige and sasha already seem to have chemistry. Good finish. Paige looks strong and taps via distraction and Sasha gets a nice win. No complaints on this match. Becky to win next week


All i saw was Paige stinking up that match. She's hugely overrated on this board for some reason.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That table flip that wasn't even in his way is never going to get old :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Sasha is so pure, bros.


Looking at that picture pure is not the first word that comes to mind.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch WWE NXT Unstoppable was pretty good


Thanks, I think I'll try and find it on youtube.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait is it a triple threat?

Taker/Edge/Lesnar

Wait edge is the sponsor :lol


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree. Bow down to Nikki Bella.


They better give us Nikki vs Sasha


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh for fucks sake I forgot this existed.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That table wasn't even in Brock's way, lol. He just likes throwing shit around.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> This.
> 
> Tamina has no appeal at all.


At a house show in VA, she was the one who messed with the crowd the worst. She got major heat...

Of course, not on TV or video. No evidence.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree. Bow down to Nikki Bella.


I would happily do that :yum:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Tamina is essentially useless, I would rather they have given Natalya her spot in this storyline.


She's not black:vince4


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Generic Lana!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Lana?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That fake concern Lana had for Ziggler :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev with that face turn there. He should be given a medal.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They need to get Sasha away from those two losers.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please. End. This. Storyline.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This just got epic.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Sasha Banks just might get me to watch Smackdown for once.


If you wanna see her get the Rack Attack and pinned by Nikki go right ahead, Team Bella are winning on Smackdown :draper2

(of course Naomi will likely eat the pin but don't put it past WWE to have Nikki go over Sasha in a tag match)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Renee slaying as usual.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Her hair isn't even down anymore! Haha...what TF is happening?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Now Summer has to be a Lana clone for Rusev.


----------



## hellraiser1219 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sasha's wrestling skills is 100


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I like this.

I like it a lot.

RUSEV RAPE FACE


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Face Lana is so lame, and kayfabe-wise Ziggler deserved that asswhooping :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

No reaction for Lana. She'll be back with Rusev in two months. Rusev' face omg!

Good God that was epic cheese.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SUMMER'S NOSE....KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:lose


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my god Summer :homer

Brazzers indeed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rusev :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I miss Lana being an Ice Queen. Now she's a generic crybaby. 

But no to this Lana/Summer Rae feud. 

I love Rusev. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The return of creepy stalker Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Stupid.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Rusev is a god.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev is f*king great! :lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dude, I effin' love Rusev. lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is uncomfortable


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That has to be the one of the creepiest faces I've ever seen yikes Rusev.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev is fucking WINNING the game of petty right now.:lmao

:rusevyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer's nose is so jacked! :lmao


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

OH GOD THIS IS AWFUL. THIS SHOULD'VE BEEN ON HOUR 1


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rusev DA GAWD!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

LOL Rusev has slowly become one of my favorites the past few months.

Dude is gold
:ha


----------



## hellraiser1219 (Jul 20, 2015)

Why the hell Lana care about summer's new look.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana looking so weak :mj2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well this is an awkward segment. George Zimmerman getting bitches.

Lana is now some weak peasant.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That evil laugh :lel

Rusev is the only good thing about this storyline.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana just got legit shitted on.

:damn


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

connormurphy13 said:


> *It's not that the Bellas suck*. It's their position as the Golden Boys wives getting them opportunity after opportunity.


I think they suck. They've (Nikki) been given the opportunity to break AJ Lee's year along streak and has/have done nothing to impress or stand out or even to be considered great.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rusev facial expressions are pure gold, the guy is amazing.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Rusev is the man! :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Rusev is fucking great. That laugh :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol THE LOOK HE GAVE LANA AND THAT LAUGH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright pop for Cesaro


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rusev is GOD!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Love Rusev, hate the Summer/Lana shit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought Lana hated Rusev? Why does she look like she is about to cry when he kissed Summer?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer biting Lana's swag...and looking better than Lana ever did while rocking it. bama And to top it off, mah big homie Rusev got it on with his new ho right front of his ex ho. :clap


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Continuing that lana burial


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> All i saw was Paige stinking up that match. She's hugely overrated on this board for some reason.


Paige was great and did nothing to "stink" up this match, in fact she got the crowd to get into it. Its more underrating at this point on this forum.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah I do actually. You really need to tone down your "Gods Gift to Wrestling" thing you have got going on.


*I'm SOOO SURE you watch NXT while making bait threads about Becky being the best because she got a pop, asking questions like "Why is Sasha an IWC darling?", and saying brilliant things like "Nikki called and wants her gimmick back." :eyeroll*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Oh my god Summer :homer
> 
> Brazzers indeed


Yeah that looked like summer was wearing every milf brazzers outfit ever


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol Lana got got


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> The return of creepy stalker Rusev :rusevyes


Best part was him eyeballing Lana while kissing Discount Lana.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rusev is the boss


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, it's the guy that doesn't connect with the crowd getting a decent pop.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why the fuck does Cesaro have a varsity jacket?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Rusev is fuckin brilliant. Turns shit segments into watchable segments.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer slaps Lana and Rusev donkey punches her. :curry2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I am happy to see Summer get a chance to heel it up


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Keep forgetting Randy exists.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Tamina is essentially useless, I would rather they have given Natalya her spot in this storyline.


I was just saying the same thing. Like Owen Hart in the Nation.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> I think they suck. They've (Nikki) been given the opportunity to break AJ Lee's year along streak and has/have done nothing to impress or stand out or even to be considered great.


Lol um nah thats bs. Nikki has improoved out of sight in the ring. And has turned into the best worker in the divas division. Sorry your going to need more then she is dating the top guy. She has earnt the right to take ove AJ's reign. The IWC are in denial, Nikki is the complete package.


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cena atleast gives credibility back into the Title... And for Cena haters, Rollins is probably gonna retain and it gives him a legit victory for once... I don't see Rollins dropping the title until Survivor Series sadly enough


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Rusev lose his thick accent lol

Cesaro should have showed up to help Lana.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Well this is an awkward segment. George Zimmerman getting bitches.
> 
> Lana is now some weak peasant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> Hey everyone, it's the guy that doesn't connect with the crowd getting a decent pop.


He's too...Sweedish...or something.

:ti

Vince is such an old ******.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> All i saw was Paige stinking up that match. She's hugely overrated on this board for some reason.


Paige was great and did nothing to "stink" up this match, in fact she got the crowd to get into it. Its more underrating at this point on this forum. people forget Paige started this "NXT revolution with her match with Emma.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BASED TONG PO


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This match can't be booked for 25 minutes can it? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

So is Rusev the heel again?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Lana!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought the Swiss couldn't connect with the crowd


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Swiss Superman


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> If you wanna see her get the Rack Attack and pinned by Nikki go right ahead, Team Bella are winning on Smackdown :draper2
> 
> (of course Naomi will likely eat the pin but don't put it past WWE to have Nikki go over Sasha in a tag match)


That just gave me a sour taste in my mouth. Thank you for that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I thought Lana hated Rusev? *Why does she look like she is about to cry when he kissed Summer?*


Dat dere estrogen, I tell ya h'what.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Cesaro being in the main event week after week is something I could get used to. :grin2:

I expect Seth Rollins to cost John Cena the match.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

First and only thing those two have done that was heel THIS WHOLE TIME


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr. Fusion said:


> This.
> 
> Tamina has no appeal at all.


She has been burried as a monster to the point of no return constantly coming back the same as before and well losing or getting the person she was with to lose . I cannot wait for Lina Fanene to make her debut.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Randy Orton's theme, and his pose - literally put me to SLEEP. They should use this at daycare centers along with Air on a G string for naptime.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please keep Cena away from Rollins. Owens should have interrupted that segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Summer with this weekly screen time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> He's too...Sweedish...or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Swiss :cesaro


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since @Amber B mentioned Orton snorting coke, I think we can conclude what IN MY VEINS truly means on the titantron.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This Raw was paced very well. It didn't feel like it dragged. Everything was interesting to me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Orton has been in such Blandy Boreton mode as of late.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> I was just saying the same thing. Like Owen Hart in the Nation.


Owen in the Nation rocked!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena sucks!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

"INTO MY VEINS" That would be what? Anesthesia?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

So where are all these ppl now that were defending Cena for months about him working the midcard too put others over? It seems he is getting ready to bury Rollins now.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh hell, that's why. Make a wish special for Cena.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jobber entrance for Cena


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Here comes the tap out jobber.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena just got a jobber entrance!

Time to throw a shit-fit!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:rusevcrush:rusevyes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kevin Owens


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> This Raw was paced very well. It didn't feel like it dragged. Everything was interesting to me.


Yeah it makes a huge difference when they do not treat the Diva's stuff like downtime for people to rest. Everything feels like it means something or is leading somewhere.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What is Owens doing now? Feud with Orton?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait when did Rusev bail on Russia?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

owens to take the loss again


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yep, Owens is now just another guy that Stupor Cena buried...sigh. Might as well go back to NXT.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A Owens and Orton feud would be decent.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I still can't get over the fact Owens tapped out :floyd1


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Orton has been in such Blandy Boreton mode as of late.


Last time I recall Cena and Orton encountering one another, didn't Authority Lackey Orton hurt Cena's dad and it sent Cena off the edge?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Still so salty about Owens losing last night.

And goddamn Summer almost looks as good as Lana.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd do butt stuff to summer.


And I literally just remembered that Sheamus is in this match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Give Owens another rematch at SummerSlam and have Rollins vs. Sting.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rusev is becoming one of my favorites lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena jobber entrance?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This is great to see best 6 man tag match ever minus shemus.. Orton locking up with rusev and Owens digging it


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Say what you will about her face (i don't think it's bad), but Summer's body is bonkers.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So Rusev is from Bulgaria again? LMFAO


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anyone actually care about this match?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Sheamus with that Ginyu Force pose.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That nose ring looks... RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Those legs on Summer. :trips5


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is Sheamus screaming "Oh...My....Fella" when he comes out?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I love Owens and Sheamus's theme


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'd do butt stuff to summer.
> 
> 
> And I literally just remembered that Sheamus is in this match.


Butt stuff indeed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> I think they suck. They've (Nikki) been given the opportunity to break AJ Lee's year along streak and has/have done nothing to impress or stand out or even to be considered great.


But let's be real, AJ's year long reign consisted of her looking like an ass in tag matches (usually losing them) and mediocre singles matches. The hype train around AJ far exceeded her work. It always has.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of Sheamus, but that theme song :trips9


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Summer slaps Lana and Rusev donkey punches her. :curry2


And Dolph cuckolds the whole thing while flopping like a fish out of water.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bet KO eats a pin from Cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What if Seth comes out to interfere. Brawls with Cena for a bit. Cena fucks him up pretty bad and Sheamus cashes in tonight...


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

God Summer. Looking mighty fine.......and we have Kevin Owens/John Cena starting. Brb


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Say what you will about her face (i don't think it's bad), but Summer's body is bonkers.


By far the best in wwe.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus needs to take the pin here.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens is in the main event of raw, what more do you want.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Summer Rae looks like such a MILF.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When you get that overtime on the job :rusevyes

When mom come through with that sunday plate :rusevyes

When you first get ol girl number :rusevyes

When you get that 1am booty call:rusevyes

When you put ol girl to sleep:rusevyes


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why would Rusev team with Owens when Owens cost him the title ?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Does anyone actually care about this match?


Not really


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Summer gets mad at USA chants :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did anyone else notice they are slowly taking away Russia from Rusev? He has the Bulgarian colors on his trunks and he is carrying the Bulgarian flag to the ring.

I wasn't paying attention, are the still saying he is living in Russia during his entrance?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens was going for the win early!


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> Those legs on Summer. :trips5


She's no Lana

But she still fineeee


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ceasaro and Owens need to work this match the whole time or most of it.*


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Is Sheamus screaming "Oh...My....Fella" when he comes



I guess so! :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Who's the man now?!?"

Well, despite how... Devastating... Those punches and kicks looked, I'm gonna go with the guy that tapped you out last night.

I hate when wrestlers yell generic things.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Lol um nah thats bs. Nikki has improoved out of sight in the ring. And has turned into the best worker in the divas division. Sorry your going to need more then she is dating the top guy. She has earnt the right to take ove AJ's reign. The IWC are in denial, Nikki is the complete package.


Nah, she isn't the complete package. She has improved when they first arrived on the scene, but she's a far cry from what I consider the full package. She's improved like Eva Torres did but no one is saying she's great or fantastic. Trish Stratus, Lita, Madusa are the complete package. Hell, I put any of the recent call up NXT over them honestly.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Why would Rusev team with Owens when Owens cost him the title ?


"What? You remember that? HOW?!"

That's what Vince thinks of us.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see the crowd took my advice and busted out the U-S-A cant against the heel team that consists solely of foreigners. There may be hope for those yokels in Missouri Misery after all.

Looks like Cesaro is officially a face.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro time :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Why would Rusev team with Owens when Owens cost him the title ?


Because WWE.. :vince4


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Did anyone else notice they are slowly taking away Russia from Rusev? He has the Bulgarian colors on his trunks and he is carrying the Bulgarian flag to the ring.
> 
> I wasn't paying attention, are the still saying he is living in Russia during his entrance?


They took it completely away everything about him in back to Bulgarian


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Did anyone else notice they are slowly taking away Russia from Rusev? He has the Bulgarian colors on his trunks and he is carrying the Bulgarian flag to the ring.
> 
> I wasn't paying attention, are the still saying he is living in Russia during his entrance?


Rusev pretty much reverted back to Bulgaria the instance he split with Lana.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> So where are all these ppl now that were defending Cena for months about him working the midcard too put others over? It seems he is getting ready to bury Rollins now.


He didnt put anyone over on the mid card.

I love how those apologist act like Cena beating someone is him putting them over. I never get that logic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

shan22044 said:


> He was also Brokeback Mountain and Bubble boy. There's that too...


Yeah because he was fucking Heath Ledger in that movie for real like a champ.
Kayfabe, my friend.


----------



## SolidSCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena with the Daisy Dukes tonight. Uncomfortable.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

EraOfAwesome said:


> By the way, guys. Heels were restraining Lesnar and faces on undertaker so I guess that shows who the heel and face are in this feud.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


no they weren..i can tell you right now RTruth isn't a heel....


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

What was Randy waiting on?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Summers too skinny for me, I Think Nikki has the best bod of the girls for me anyway.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Give Cesaro the MITB briefcase.

Sheamus is an embarrassment and Cesaro actually got a reaction.


----------



## BrockTheMan (Dec 29, 2013)

These commercials are killing me...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Why would Rusev team with Owens when Owens cost him the title ?


because


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

More Summer Rae please!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

goldengod said:


> no they weren..i can tell you right now RTruth isn't a heel....


R-Truth needs to have more backstage segments. Guy is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> But let's be real, AJ's year long reign consisted of her looking like an ass in tag matches (usually losing them) and mediocre singles matches. The hype train around AJ far exceeded her work. It always has.


Yeah, but at least there was a hype train for AJ.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Vacation remake should be decent?

:ha


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> By far the best in wwe.


Nah. Nikki.


----------



## BrockTheMan (Dec 29, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Give Cesaro the MITB briefcase.
> 
> Sheamus is an embarrassment and Cesaro actually got a reaction.


Yeah because they book him like shit, Sheamus is a beast, they just don't let him loose.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That hot springs scene on the commercial for that "Vacation" movie is nasty. Like, I'm not trying to think about that. The spitting of the water is just over the top.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how pepsi always acts like its better and more popular than Coke and coke is always destroying it in sales.

Pepsi is #3 behind Coke and Diet Coke.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm loving how Cesaro has kicked the fucking door down, so happy for him.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Summers too skinny for me, I Think Nikki has the best bod of the girls for me anyway.


Lana is the perfect balance


Nikki is stacked too, though.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro has been unbelievable recently. Hopefully they don't randomly turn him heel soon.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> What was Randy waiting on?


Story of Orton's entrance.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> R-Truth needs to have more backstage segments. Guy is hilarious :lmao


Yeah, it seems like Vince genuinely likes him too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how pepsi always acts like its better and more popular than Coke and coke is always destroying it in sales.
> 
> Pepsi is #3 behind Coke and Diet Coke.


Coke is the GOAT soda. Don't care what anyone says. Tastes so damn good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> Vacation remake should be decent?
> 
> :ha



It's not a "remake" Ed Helms' character is actually Russ Griswold, Clark's son

So it is technically a sequel kinda sorta

But yes :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This thread will reach 200 pages. Can't remember the last time that's happened in a RAW thread lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Summer Rae :rusevcrush


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> R-Truth needs to have more backstage segments. Guy is hilarious :lmao


The funniest guy on the roster. God I love that R-Truth :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That balding scene cracks me up. I want to see his response.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Cesaro has been unbelievable recently. Hopefully they don't randomly turn him heel soon.


:vince Hmm say now, not a bad idea...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We needed more brawling to end the show.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Coke is the GOAT soda. Don't care what anyone says. Tastes so damn good.


I'm a sucker for Code Red, but Coke is a solid #2 in my book!

Soda discussion on a wrestling board during Raw.. hmm..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cesaro is so good, if only he could connect :cesaro


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

what was up with that weird camera angle?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No I'm not Sheamus


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

shan22044 said:


> I guess so! :lol


I see what you did there, :grin2:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That nose ring :lmao

It's like Sheamus puts effort into being as ugly as possible.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Will be entertained for rep


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You look stupid! hh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit, is Sheamus wrestling with a nose ring? How the fuck is that even allowed?????


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Sheamus is now Russell Crow from Gladiator.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Guys, this Cesaro guy.. he just can't connect, man. Must be because he's Swiss. Hear that? No connection.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

CEFUCKINGSARO


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cesaro is a beast!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I'm a sucker for Code Red, but Coke is a solid #2 in my book!
> 
> Soda discussion on a wrestling board during Raw.. hmm..


Isn't that like super bad for you especially if you are a male lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Is Sheamus the first 37 year old in this history of the world to get a nose ring?

I just can't get over that thing


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> So Sheamus is now Russell Crow from Gladiator.



Naw Gladiator actually WAS entertaining :troll


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens is always bringing out the new moves! wens2


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Owens got beat up by Sheamus lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens getting bitched down by SHEAMUS now????


fpalm


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The hell was that?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus/Owens feud?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So I guess Sheamus Vs. Kevin Owens feud?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

sheamus turns on his team and leaves.

no reaction.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Owens rivalry with Sheamus...?

No...no....GOD PLEASE

NO!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Poor Kevin Owens


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Yeah because he was fucking Heath Ledger in that movie for real like a champ.
> Kayfabe, my friend.


Well, getting fucked BY anyway...

But he does have big Bambi eyes just like Seth Rollins now that I think about it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Orton's thinking as he watches Sheamus, wait we can do that?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

booking owens like a fuckin goof


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro with the Swissblade! :clap

And with 1-800-FELLA hightailing it, I'm afraid that Owens is gonna be punked something fierce.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Is Orton going to do a damn thing?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What the hell was that even about? :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens yelling at Rusev. :duck


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Get in here you idiot wens2


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Let's see if booking can drop the ball with Owens yet again tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dysfunctional ass team:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heels gonna be heels


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sweet kick by Owens! Everyone's walking out on this match. :lol :lmao

Sucks to be Rusev right now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens just kicked Rusev down, sit down marks lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:confused This main event.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

more shit writing to end raw LOL


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Now....poor Rusev lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

KO should've flipped Cena off before he left


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Somebody please get me a picture of Cena and Orton just now


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh no, trouble in heelville lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cena's reaction. Priceless :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Rusev!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Owens and Rusev are funny together, I'd like to see more of them.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Rusev


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone beat on the foreigner. Merica!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*At least Rusev takes the :lose instead of Owens :frankielol*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is being booked like a dark main event, how odd.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Waiting for Summer to walk away from the match too.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This main event has gone downhill FAST!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

3 on 1 beat down for the foreign guy. 

Huh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Building more sympathy for Rusev :ha


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow Rusev gets destroyed to end the show


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is the end of Raw after PPV huh. 3 faces vs 1 heel.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, now this has become sort of like a dark match, send the crowd home happy


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the new move that Orton added.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Rusev about to take the L.  Dude is still getting my sympy even after being ditched by that ho Lana weeks ago.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

And Rusev is the heel here?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rusev should not take the pin nooo


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So the faces are looking like the heels against Rusev yet again lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

They are fucking begging the crowd to cheer rusev.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

He's going to that naughty place in his mind!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Will be back in a minute


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Summer Rae crying?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh SNAP she took her shoes off!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Behind camerman, behind!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MY GOD, LANA'S LEGS :homer


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell Lana use to fight a lot in her younger days cause the first thing she do is take off her shoes like she in the hood or something:lol


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

CAT FIGHT !!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When a Lana/Summer cat fight starts :rusevyes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wtf was that?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't ever touch me again! :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ass shot


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

My goodness this main event is a train wreck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why isn't the ref counting to 5 with all three faces in there at the same time. 
they should have been DQd by now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev getting shit on now.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its like raw was supposed to end at 9:55 and they're accidentally showing us the dark main event


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That was ill.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm digging main event Cesaro.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Randy still the legal man?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

How did I just realize that Ceearo was on the face team? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

That ending though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THAT SLINGSHOT RKO WAS SO HYPE :mark:*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is dumb


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana takes Summer Rae down and then acts prim and proper. :lol

Beautiful RKO though. 

But why is Rusev getting destroyed in this main event? I don't get this booking at all.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro rubbing shoulders with the golden boys roud


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BERRY'T


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for playing Rusev .....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That slingshot into RKO was dope!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LAdies and gentleman we throw the term burial alot around here. But that was in deed a bloody burial. Poor Rusev.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slingshot RKO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this doesn't show that WWE gives no fucks about how they book their heels, I don't know what will.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

...geez, Cesaro is finally way over. How will they waste it this time?


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Its like raw was supposed to end at 9:55 and they're accidentally showing us the dark main event


post of the night


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Summer Rae saved the show for me


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RKO from outta nowhere! :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The only way Kevin Owens can't make it to the top is if brass doesn't want him. His mannerisms are just so on point, calling Rusev an idiot and saying shut up to John boy.

Really reminds me of Punk, which makes me think he'll never be treated with respect by anyone other than HHH.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> You can tell Lana use to fight a lot in her younger days cause the first thing she do is take off her shoes like she in the hood or something:lol


Thought she was gonna buss out the Vaseline for a second there. :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> You can tell Lana use to fight a lot in her younger days cause the first thing she do is take off her shoes like she in the hood or something:lol


Lana's ratchet lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I don't know what that crazy shit was, but it was entertaining.

I guess they're going with 'Owens pissing off everyone' thing. That could be interesting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a helluva lot of fun, there was so much there to go on, my favourite was the reaction of the men in the ring while Lana and summer scrapped, they did what all men do in that situation, short of someone shouting CATFIGHT!!!!, they stood and watched it lol. 

I loved that lol.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> How did I just realize that Ceearo was on the face team?


Same. I'm embarrassed. Or the WWE should be or something. 

I'm sorry I love Cesaro's work but what's his gimmick again...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I don't get this booking at all.


Welcome to the WWE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

happy for Cesaro having that moment with the golden boys. If only he could talk lol.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome finish but i have no idea what it means for these guys. Love Owens sticking it out as he does being one against all .


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...no point at all to the main event?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty good Raw overall.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

The catapult makes no sense whatsoever................................................


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lana punking out Summer yet again. ut

And just when Rusev was literally getting back on his feet after his ankle injury and being sacked by Lana, he takes the L while looking like a clown. :favre2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Cesaro rubbing shoulders with the golden boys roud


My boy getting dat rub :cesaro


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

So god damn pissed I didn't go tonight. Great show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Renee :woolcock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Raw, overall. Even though the booking in the main event match made little to no sense, but whatever. That's WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was a great finishing sequence. It was nice to see Cesato presented as equals with Cena and orton!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Good Raw. The best Raw since IDK.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't believe Cesaro took part in that burial of Rusev after all the burials he's been through!


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Cesaro rubbing shoulders with the golden boys roud


Cent will be trying to leach of Cesaros popularity


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

mattheel said:


> So...no point at all to the main event?


Cena overcoming those odds.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I honestly don't understand what the point of not only having Rusev lose, but Orton of all people pinned him when Cesaro would make a million times more sense. 

Not only that either, but he got beat down completely by three faces hitting their big moves. 

Booking is stupid.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Good Raw, overall. Even though the booking in the main event match made little to no sense, but whatever. That's WWE.


The heels always lose in that match. Not always three against one though. :duck


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully that sets the standard for the Raw's leading up to SummerSlam. Best episode on a while.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> The only way Kevin Owens can't make it to the top is if brass doesn't want him. His mannerisms are just so on point, calling Rusev an idiot and saying shut up to John boy.
> 
> Really reminds me of Punk, which makes me think he'll never be treated with respect by anyone other than HHH.


You mean like reverse Punk since Punk was treated by everyone with respect except Triple H.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Booking in that main event felt SO house show-like. Which... I guess it's not the worst thing int he world.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

The brawl was amazing. When I saw 6 man tag match for the main event I was like mehhh faces win.....they did....however the heels just all imploded and it sets up feuds coming up which was great. If there is a guy that has EARNED being at the top, it's Cesaro, nice seeing him get a good rub. He's been on fire lately.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I honestly don't understand what the point of not only having Rusev lose, but Orton of all people pinned him when Cesaro would make a million times more sense.
> 
> Not only that either, but he got beat down completely by three faces hitting their big moves.
> 
> Booking is stupid.


They were still too close to Orton's hometown. :smile2:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just a week or 2 ago Cesaro and Cena were fighting for the title. Now they are on the same team.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

mattheel said:


> So...no point at all to the main event?


It kept the whole Rusev story going and i hope has created some bad blood between the heels. The way this is going i have a feeling we wont just get a Fatal Four Way but a bigger match at Summerslam.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Do people actually know what "buried" means? If anything that made Rusev look good for NOT retreating. He lost 3 on 1. That ain't a burial. 

Not saying he hasn't been in the past, but this time it wasn't.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

You guys are really over-using the term burial...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The main event booking was stupid, but it was good for getting Cesaro over. I loved the Divas booking as well. No major complaints since they turned on Sasha's theme after she tapped out Paige :drose.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Great show. The brawl felt like an Attitude Era moment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kind of reminds me, as a contrast, how well oiled a machine the Shield were back in the day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good show overall. Bork / 'Taker segments were great, the NXT Divas looked credible and weren't in piss break-worthy matches, The New Day are still positive that they'll regain their titles, Summer not only bit Lana's swag but she actually looks better than her while rocking it and Cesaro's face turn was cemented as he main evented alongside the WWE analogues to Superman and Batman. Only gripes I have were with Rusev and Summer looking like chumps, but the positives outweighed the negatives.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I honestly don't understand what the point of not only having Rusev lose, but Orton of all people pinned him when Cesaro would make a million times more sense.
> 
> Not only that either, but he got beat down completely by three faces hitting their big moves.
> 
> Booking is stupid.


WWFUCKERY


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Even though I found that entertaining, I have to concede Rusev looked like a total geek.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that backstage segment with lana summer and russev had me laughing so hard


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena calling for the swing and then his reaction to the slingshot RKO. :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ anyone saying Rusev got "buried". By your logic, Orton got buried in the final show before WM24 when he was the champion and left alone by himself tapping out to Flair who would retire the very next show.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rusev going out on his shield


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *No major complaints since they turned on Sasha's theme after she tapped out Paige :drose.*


Finally! Naomi's music has nothing on Sasha's!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wow. That... THAT was a RAW. Other than Cena back in the ME scene again and my dude Miz being wasted jobbed to Big Slow (Please retire Big Slow).. (Miz for IC Champ 5x baby )Two Divas matches should become a weekly thing. ‪#‎DivaRevolution‬ is awesome. Taker is still a badass, Wyatts are back, Awesome end to the main event tag match too. Just gotta work on tag division and title picture. WWE SummerSlam looking great already Rollins better fucking win if he is facing Cena. Glad its not the main event that night at least and Cena should lose the US Title before that show and we get Owens vs Ceasaro for it at Slam.*


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

For a second there I got excited that Orton had injured his shoulder. he was holding it for a long time


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Going to smackdown tomorrow night hopefully its not a let down from raw


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Rusev got defeated in a 3-on-1 fight where he didn't run away. In what universe is that a burial?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

WOW is that the Taker I knew from 14 months ago ?

Dammit what Recovery by him :clap:

Man I'm wrong, Brock V Taker at SS is going to be epic. I missed the start segment of RAW but watched in the replay they showed before the Main Event. MAAAN IT WAS EEEPIICCCC!!!! :mark: @Jim Ross


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Strange & quite a messy ending but we got a hot bitch fight out of it, Summer dressed like she was ready for a Brazzers scene, Cesaro in the main event & Kevin Owens still being a glorious prick. Despite Rusev being pinned he will still be entertaining & funny as hell in the next coming weeks.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The main event booking was stupid, but it was good for getting Cesaro over. I loved the Divas booking as well. No major complaints since they turned on Sasha's theme after she tapped out Paige :drose.*


I'm with ya! Enjoyed the Reigns/Harper match as well!

Reigns and Cesaro getting great reactions and really putting forth their best work, at the perfect time with Summerslam right around the corner!

Damn shame what their doing to Owens but with guys like Reigns, Cesaro, Rollins, Rusev, Owens, Ambrose and Wyatt the future is looking better then ever!

As for team B.A.D no clue why their not using Sasha's theme for the entire team..


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ending was fine. How is losing 3 on 1 due to a distraction a burial? Rusev looked hella strong tonight. Good show overall. The divas shined, Cesaro looked like a main eventer, we got to see a sick RKO, and Undertaker and Brock Lesnar had maybe the greatest brawl of all time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

And here I thought the main event was just completely awesome.

Cesaro is legit looking like the best wrestler on the planet. No complaints here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> I'm with ya! Enjoyed the Reigns/Harper match as well!
> 
> Reigns and Cesaro getting great reactions and really putting forth their best work, at the perfect time with Summerslam right around the corner!
> 
> ...


*I have faith in Owens to rebuild himself. I don't think he's buried, but the tap certainly hurt him. Reigns/Harper and the Lesnar/Taker brawl was good too! I'm just so happy for Sasha because them not letting her bring her belt out really annoys me :no:.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was a pretty good RAW. It treated the Divas well and the Brock/Taker brawl was the best segment of the night. The crowd responded very well too, which is a testament to the quality of the show.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I have faith in Owens to rebuild himself. I don't think he's buried, but the tap certainly hurt him. Reigns/Harper and the Lesnar/Taker brawl was good too! I'm just so happy for Sasha because them not letting her bring her belt out really annoys me :no:.*


Especially a strange decision considering they let Owens bring his, and it really added such a unique aura about him, and brought NXT even more Mainstream appeal. NXT is something to be damn proud about and they mention it everytime the Diva's are out now, ridiculous to not have her showing off the pinnacle achievement of the source, thats causing this "Revolution."


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That was a pretty good RAW. It treated the Divas well and the Brock/Taker brawl was the best segment of the night. The crowd responded very well too, which is a testament to the quality of the show.


Agreed, I was like alot not really feeling the whole Taker, Brock thing but they certainly got me hooked tonight.

Still have no clue how they are gonna handle their match at Summerslam, in which neither should really be losing, but at least the buildup weeks coming look to be somewhat fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CoolGuy45 said:


> Ending was fine. How is losing 3 on 1 due to a distraction a burial? Rusev looked hella strong tonight. Good show overall. The divas shined, Cesaro looked like a main eventer, we got to see a sick RKO, and Undertaker and Brock Lesnar had maybe the greatest brawl of all time.


Agree. Didn't have a problem with the main event at all. This is how WWE treats their heels. Which is why getting all worked up about it is a waste of energy. Although, Owens getting bitched down by Sheamus after tapping last night was alittle bad, tbh..

Even if he eventually beats Cena at some point, too late. He should've won last night.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Natecore said:


> And here I thought the main event was just completely awesome.
> 
> Cesaro is legit looking like the best wrestler on the planet. No complaints here.


It takes a lot to stand out in today's wrestling world with guys like Okada, AJ Styles, and Nakamura but I can say that when Cesaro is given the opportunity to go out and deliver, he is every bit as good as those men. Cesaro is the definition of a work horse.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Great RAW. :clap Lesnar/Taker segment reminded me of Attitude Era. :mark:


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Overrall pretty well booked show. I like the way Summerslam is shaping up. I'm kind of hoping Cesaro comes out next week to make a claim for Rollins' title as well. But ultimately if Cena puts Rollins over at SS itll all be good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev and Cesaro impressed me again. Rusev just entertains the hell out of me in those little segments and he is pretty damn impressive in the ring. Cesaro is Cesaro and has always been this good and its about damn time that WWE allows him to showcase just how damn great he is.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

TCcarnage said:


> Overrall pretty well booked show. I like the way Summerslam is shaping up. I'm kind of hoping Cesaro comes out next week to make a claim for Rollins' title as well. But ultimately if Cena puts Rollins over at SS itll all be good.


"Cena" and "putting over"
These words...

Rollins will end up like Wyatt,Rusev & Owens. 
Look where Owens now is.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought during Undertaker's promo he would have mentioned Lesnar hurting Kane and how badly Rollins treated Kane.

2 Divas Matches on Raw. They must actually be serious about changing Divas Division and revolution.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

VitoCorleone said:


> Look where Owens now is.


In the main event of Raw, possibly still feuding with Cena. He lost, oh well, everyone loses to Cena and most people bounce back. Losing to the top star doesn't make you look weak, especially when you just beat him in your debut. Owens will be World Champion before the end of 2016, and nobody will remember this whole Cena fiasco, besides the fact that they had great matches.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

foc said:


> I thought during Undertaker's promo he would have mentioned Lesnar hurting Kane and how badly Rollins treated Kane.
> 
> 2 Divas Matches on Raw. They must actually be serious about changing Divas Division and revolution.


You'd think Taker would have something in store for Rollins also. Maybe he doesn't care about Kane.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll give WWE credit. I've been harsh lately. This has been one of the more enjoyable raws of the 3 hour era. It was a fun show.

*Undertaker and Brock *brawl was fantastic :mark:. Brawls get people hype. It feels more personal. I have no idea why they dont take advantage of it more. Of course they dont always have to be this epic because the Reigns vs Bryan right before fastlane was fine too. I was excited to see Taker return last night. I know a lot of people werent thrilled but I love have Taker vs Brock part 2, as its a big match and the 2 part timers cancel each other out. They did a excellent job at gaining interest for this feud. They left me wanting to see a no DQ slug fest at SS.

*Divas* They were given 2 matches that weren't piss breaks. I love that they are investing in them. They got to shine again tonight. Just baby steps but this seems like the beginning of something special for women wrestling.

*Wyatts vs Shield* :mark: neither teams are in their full form but id be lying if I said I still dont get excited by these 2 groups. This is a nice program for these guys heading into Summer Slam. Its a continuation off of the Reigns vs Wyatt feud, Dean and Harper was injected into it seamlessly. nice physical way to start this storyline. 

*The Main Event* was great. It felt like a house show/dark match but it was a really fun way to close the night IMO. Rusev stuff with Lana backstage was hilarious. He's being booked well and with lots of personality. I dont think he came off weak or as a joke. His team mates abandoned him and he was still fighting up until Lana came out and distracted him. There was a lot going on in this match. The heels breaking apart was great, Lana and summer side plot, Cesaro being apart of the super friends and topped off by the fantastic RKO. Crowd sent home happy, everyone looked like they were having fun and no one was buried.

*Seth Rollins* facing Cena at SS? Maybe, to be honest I felt like it was left open tonight. 

Overall solid show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock and Taker brawling made up for anything that wasn't Great for me except the Cena crap.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Raw Discussion Thread - 07/20 - Brock Ain't Going To Be Happy with the PHENOM.*



Solf said:


> And thus, the whole roster was happily buried. For a fucking part timer and a 50 years old. "Best for business".


Damn, are you all remedial? This is the best thing to happen on Raw in ages! Facts are facts, the current roster sucks compare to this!! Anyone that says otherwise is delusional. Mega stars aren't booked, they're born!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Decent show, Lana kicking her shoes off again to fight Summer was the highlight for me.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

All this Taker hate is so ridiculous and played out. Keep jumping on the bandwagon everyone..


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OT watching tough enough for the first time since it tapped over and I am actually really enjoying it!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meh, didn't really see what was so special about the main event. It was fine, but not something I'll remember as one of the top matches of the year or anything.

The brawl between Taker/Lesnar and Heyman's promo were epic. Truly the best segment of the year so far. Fantastic stuff. Enjoyed Rollins segment, and his promo on Cena during their back and fourth. 

Overall a decent Raw mainly due to the brawl, but it was all around a solid show.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've only got to the brawling part.

I'll start by saying Brock Lesnar is by an absolute landslide the most athletic guy maybe ever in the WWE. That dude managed to be both the big guy and a high flyer at the same time. Forget UFC for a second. The dude can jump over all of those guys at the one time. Just the way he falls out the ring and when he cleared the ropes to get to Rollins. Dudes insane.

As I'm typing this, Brock looking like a badass saying don't touch me. Reminds me of the dude that pushed a cop out of his way to get to the UFC cage haha.

I'll also add "I'm gonna kill you" "You're gonna have to" was AWESOME.

However, the MAJOR downside is how out of shape Taker is. He clearly is struggling with everything. The worst thing of all...he looks old. I don't mean he looks like Mick Foley old. I mean he looks Scott Hall old. His "we're brawling" face screamed "crazy old man". He looked slow against Lesnar at Mania but really the two just dont gel. Brock could have an amazing match with a bigger guy but Lesnar doesn't have convincing enough (or capable enough) body strength. But this, this is different. Lesnar isn't convincing right now. I think this could work if he goes Badass. Old bikers are still badasses. But old Deadman? It's not scary. This needs to be his last year inside the ring properly. He can chokeslam someone every 5 years but while I'll enjoy this feud, it needs to be soon.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Funaki7 said:


> I've only got to the brawling part.
> 
> I'll start by saying Brock Lesnar is by an absolute landslide the most athletic guy maybe ever in the WWE. That dude managed to be both the big guy and a high flyer at the same time. Forget UFC for a second. The dude can jump over all of those guys at the one time. Just the way he falls out the ring and when he cleared the ropes to get to Rollins. Dudes insane.
> 
> ...


I would LOVE the return of American Badass Taker


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I would LOVE the return of American Badass Taker


I always thought it could be pretty cool as a random Mania return, but really he's too old and the reality era isnt the best place for a flawed Deadman. Badass would still be Badass.


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are people still saying Owens got buried??? He fueded with Cena and only person to PIN him clean since Lesnar, now he's gonna fued with the MITB Winner... 
So there's only 2 ways to look at this...

1) He goes over Sheamus and when he cashes in, KO can say he beat Sheamus and puts himself in main event scene...

2) If this fued last a couple months like I think it might... They might put the MITB Briefcase on the line at Survivor Series as SummerSlam would seem awkward, unless they did a 3 PPV fued for the Briefcase instead of a title... 
Then like the "Badass Don't Give a Fuck" mentality he has, he'll cash in the briefcase, but instead of doing it like a coward like Seth, Edge, and everyone has. He will make a challenge like Cena did when he had it, because he wants to beat the fuck out of the Champ and prove he's the best...

It's a fucking win win so quit your bitching, besides WWE doesn't book for the crowd 25-50, they book for kids who don't grasp wrestling logic or storytelling... They want their favorites winning, no matter how we feel or view it, it's based around kids that don't know better... Its always been that way!

When we were kids and teens during The AE do you realize how many things didn't make sense now looking back at it? We wanted to see our guys WIN and Headline and that's all we cared about... So quit bitching about the product and either enjoy the show or watch TNA until they flop or sell to Jarrett and they merge with Global Force, or just wait for GFW to launch, first tapings are the 24th... You have the choice


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

CoolGuy45 said:


> In the main event of Raw, possibly still feuding with Cena. He lost, oh well, everyone loses to Cena and most people bounce back. Losing to the top star doesn't make you look weak, especially when you just beat him in your debut. Owens will be World Champion before the end of 2016, and nobody will remember this whole Cena fiasco, besides the fact that they had great matches.



You pretty much said all but History tells that you are wrong.
Wyatt & Rusev lost their feuds in their worst moments and now look at him.


Rusev lost his bitch,title nearly everything and then he got injured.
Wyatt lost all of his momentum that he had before the cena crap.
He ended up jobbing to cena to make him look strong.
it took months to a wyatt return in the end of 2014.


If you want to bring you star over thats what you all need.

Let him dominant the whole midcard scene
let him win against cena in his feud.
let him win the rumble and win the world title.
Let him drop the title to someone else.
Project complete.
Book him in other feuds and let him lose to some strong guys and let him win a few titles.
Thats how to book a wrestler as a star. Thats what they should follow.

Hopefully he wins the us title from cena clean or let him tap out but merchandise sells are more important.


Owens had all what he needed and took Cena on his limits.
Now on Raw he is again just a guy like Cesaro,Sheamus & Rusev.
Upper Midcarder Guys that sometimes main events raw.

Just looking good in matches doesnt make the guy over. You need to pin him to be over.
Cesaro had a good match against cena. But nearly all forgot about it. Because it was just a Match that proved Cesaro can wrestle good but nothing more.
Owens pins Cena. Guys still talking about it.

It would be THE Push if Owens would have won his feud against Cena.
It would make breaking news just like his win against cena.
Look how loud the reaction was when owens came out to the entrance stage. There was no reaction.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Solid matches [Two really good divas matches on one raw]. And awesome epic brock/taker brawl.
I for 1 dug tonights raw. For those who complain. Years ago during the weekly celeb guest hosting [Muppets etc].
And the loads of kiddie shit we got then.

Raws like weve been getting would of been craved.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

"Brock, please chill brah"

:Jordan


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

The fued and Undertaker on was awesome. While It's nice to see him on, he's also approaching retirement. Today, it's not as scary as it was back in the Attitude Era and his prime but I appreciate the darkness (pun intended) of it and the psychology. 

He has a long history and it's respected. However, again today, I find Bray to be more in line in today's era. If talking recent, I preferred Undertaker's look and performance when he was against Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania. Plus, he had his long hair. I also liked him in the mid 2000s, terrifying Randy and Mark Henry. I accept his return and happy about it and him working up until his retirement probably. I believe Kane should do the same.

I'm looking forward when somehow HHH and Seth go at it and feud. I'm sick of Seth. I loved the segment between him and Cena.

Who was doing the booking? I don't know it seems at times when HHH is on the shows steers in a direction. I've enjoyed somewhat the passed few weeks. And sometimes after a pay per view things seem better than usual.
I'm enjoying the new talent coming in, especially an addition as Charlotte. I think the division could use some new faces and good wrestling. So, it's already been known that Lana's character pretty much has been destroyed. Same old gimmick and accent too.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The best part of RAW was seeing *both* Curtis Axel and Jack Swagger on my tv again.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

OK raw, i hope to see Sting on Raw again soon just in time for Summer Slam.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Was I the only one waiting for Rollins to cost Cena the main event? 

They exchange was great btw




Overall pretty good show.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm pretty impressed that this episode featured two rather lengthy divas matches. bama


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Taker vs. Brock is incredibly stupid idea for the feud.
Brock is the beast that can kill a person with his bare hands and taker is an old dude that can randomly pass out walking down the street.

Chralotte The Boss. Getting a win, great.

Cena vs. Rollins for summerslam plz. It's time for 16 time world champion, it's time for someone relevant to win the title.

I would pick Summer over Lana any day. 

So Cesaro is a face now and not a guy who got cheers because of Cena hate. mmkay.

lol at botched "cenawinslol" sign. 

jake gyllenhaal in a generic "sporsman overcoming the odds" movie? why jake why? 

And as always, #FuckRomenReigns .

Fun show, big start, smooth end.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

VitoCorleone said:


> You pretty much said all but History tells that you are wrong.
> Wyatt & Rusev lost their feuds in their worst moments and now look at him.
> 
> 
> ...


That's two people in 10 years. Cena beat Edge and Edge is a Hall of Famer and 9 time World Champion. Cena beat CM Punk who went on to come the closest at that point to breaking the streak and remained at or near the top of the card for his final year. Cena beat Chris Jericho in like two different feuds and Jericho still remained at or near the top of the card, despite being pinned and submitted by Cena on multiple occasions. Cena made Randy orton his personal bitch for three fucking years and Orton is a 12 time champion, constantly main eventing, and a lock for the Hall of Fame. Cena beat Brock in his return match but Brock still bounced back, broke the streak, squashed Cena, and is now the most unstoppable force on the planet. Cena has messed up a few guys' momentum, that is true, but Rusev and Bray Wyatt are bad examples. Rusev still looked unstoppable after he was done with Cena and gave Cesaro a huge rub losing to him. Bray Wyatt faced the Undertaker at WrestleMania and just pinned Roman Reigns at Battleground. Kevin Owens will bounce back and will become World Champion in the near future and the Cena hate will die down hopefully.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> The best part of RAW was seeing *both* Curtis Axel and Jack Swagger on my tv again.


Are people serious with these comments? That's like saying Heath Slater stole the show tonight. The best part was listening to Takers promo. The current guys on the roster can learn a thing or two from speeches like that, simply chill inducing. And people wonder why they bring back part timers! 

The best part was the brawl between Brock and Taker. It's been way too long since we last had a segment like that! Brock saying don't touch me, don't touch me was the icing on the cake. You could truly feel what these two were going thru, the emotion, the passion. 

Honorable mention goes to Cena and his promo against Rollins. Everything he said was true. He is a true champion, ah let the hate again.

Tremendous Raw, now excuse me while I watch Takers speech again and hold back the chills. He slightly reminded me of the Ultimate Warrior with that promo, absolutely incredible work. Raw of the year.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Are people serious with these comments? That's like saying Heath Slater stole the show tonight.


I know right. Heath Slater steals the show *EVERY* night.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah I have to agree that this week's RAW was solid. The Undertaker/Lesnar brawl was pretty cool as we got to see the whole locker room come out to separate them. Reminded me of the first time Cena and Lesnar brawled a few years ago. Speaking of Cena, his promo with Rollins was not bad. I do wonder if this leads to Cena being back in the World Title hunt though. Ratings have been horrible so won't be surprised. We had two lengthy Divas matches although I enjoyed the second one more with Paige tapping out to Sasha Banks. I'm still digging the New Day/PTP feud. That main event tag match was nice. Loved that AA, Cesaro Swing onto the RKO for the finish. 

I'm impartial to the Big Show/Miz thing as Miz has been doing well in his promos. Also find this Reigns/Bray Wyatt feud cool but adding Ambrose and Luke Harper reminded me that Ambrose and Harper are directionless.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I have faith in Owens to rebuild himself. I don't think he's buried, but the tap certainly hurt him. Reigns/Harper and the Lesnar/Taker brawl was good too! I'm just so happy for Sasha because them not letting her bring her belt out really annoys me :no:.*


They should've found some way to hold off till SummerSlam & then have Owens go over there. fpalm He already lost his belt to Balor. Damn.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

3MB4Life said:


> I know right. Heath Slater steals the show *EVERY* night.


Perhaps in some alternative universe.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Perhaps in some alternative universe.


An alternative universe? Is that where everyone listens to The Ramones and watches ROH?

But seriously, in an *ALTERNATE* universe, maybe there's a version of you who realises that a lot of people aren't excited to see a 50 year old man try to kill himself in a wrestling ring and anything involved in it and prefer Jack Swagger and Curtis Axel. Gotta love that Multiverse theory.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone else noticed they accidently used the Superstars graphic when replying the Divas segment from last week? :lol


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

good to see two women's matches on the show. it won't be long before casual wwe fans (that don't watch nxt...for some weird reason) begin take notice of the greatness that is sasha banks and becky lynch.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

3MB4Life said:


> An alternative universe? Is that where everyone listens to The Ramones and watches ROH?
> 
> But seriously, in an *ALTERNATE* universe, maybe there's a version of you who realises that a lot of people aren't excited to see a 50 year old man try to kill himself in a wrestling ring and anything involved in it and prefer Jack Swagger and Curtis Axel. Gotta love that Multiverse theory.


Kill himself? Lol he's not trying to kill himself. And I really don't feel that my opinion would change in any universe. Those so called part timers have a certain something that the new guys severely lack, something that cannot be taught.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad to see Becky get some main show action & that brawl :mark:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Kill himself? Lol he's not trying to kill himself. And I really don't feel that my opinion would change in any universe. Those so called part timers have a certain something that the new guys severely lack, something that cannot be taught.


The guy struggles to walk and lift someone up for a chokeslam and last time he stepped in the ring with Lesnar, he got a severe concussion. Another match with Lesnar will be detrimental to his health. I don't wanna see Taker wreck his body. And it isn't what Taker brings, it's what he takes away and that is screen time for developing talent. WWE can ignore the problem that they have no major stars except for Cena and part-timers but bringing back these guys is just duct tape over the cracks. WWE should actually use that time to give guys an opportunity to get over and make an impact. But instead, we get old man Taker. When Taker can't come back, when Rocky can't come back, who's gonna be in the main event then. Gray haired Cena? 60 year old Orton? WWE needs to cut it's reliance on part-timers or it's going to self-destruct.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

3MB4Life said:


> The guy struggles to walk and lift someone up for a chokeslam and last time he stepped in the ring with Lesnar, he got a severe concussion. Another match with Lesnar will be detrimental to his health. I don't wanna see Taker wreck his body. And it isn't what Taker brings, it's what he takes away and that is screen time for developing talent. WWE can ignore the problem that they have no major stars except for Cena and part-timers but bringing back these guys is just duct tape over the cracks. WWE should actually use that time to give guys an opportunity to get over and make an impact. But instead, we get old man Taker. When Taker can't come back, when Rocky can't come back, who's gonna be in the main event then. Gray haired Cena? 60 year old Orton? WWE needs to cut it's reliance on part-timers or it's going to self-destruct.


I'm sorry but Takers return > any other screen time for developing talent. That's all we see day in and day out. I and many others like me have to try my best to stomach these guys. Again, stars are born they're not booked. And in the years to come WWE is going to be screwed. When I am older and they use the current roster as they're using the part timers now I will not give a damn. The gene pool has really dried up, they don't make em like they used too.

This has been the best Raw in ages and my wife and friends agree. The intensity and passion that Taker and Brock brought was second to none. Now let's say for a second that it was Ziggler and Riley in that exact same segment, hell I would have probably changed the channel. The older guys sell, the older guys draw. The new guys nearly all look and sound alike. Sorry but I prefer that the wrestlers on my screen actually look like wrestlers and not like they bought a ticket and should be in the crowd cheering for their favorite superstar.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Kevin Owens again running away. At this point I'd be surprised if he could take Virgil in a fight.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Heath V said:


> I'm sorry but Takers return > any other screen time for developing talent. That's all we see day in and day out. I and many others like me have to try my best to stomach these guys. Again, stars are born they're not booked. And in the years to come WWE is going to be screwed. When I am older and they use the current roster as they're using the part timers now I will not give a damn. The gene pool has really dried up, they don't make em like they used too.
> 
> This has been the best Raw in ages and my wife and friends agree. The intensity and passion that Taker and Brock brought was second to none. Now let's say for a second that it was Ziggler and Riley in that exact same segment, hell I would have probably changed the channel. The older guys sell, the older guys draw. The new guys nearly all look and sound alike. Sorry but I prefer that the wrestlers on my screen actually look like wrestlers and not like they bought a ticket and should be in the crowd cheering for their favorite superstar.


Seriously, do some people on this forum have a muscle worship fetish or what? You can't appreciate a guy who's a good wrestler or talker because they aren't 6'6 and/or stacked? How vain are some people on here?

And I just watched the brawl from last night, there was one intense moment. The rest of it was Brock jumping at Taker and the two guys being held back. It was boring and predictable and it dragged on for way too long. There was more intensity in the attack Adam Page pulled off on Matt Sydal on ROH TV recently. Taker's just too old and decrepit for me to buy into him being this Phenom anymore. And Lesnar has gotten so stale. It's all punches, kicks and one kind of suplex. Mix it up a bit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

alex1997 said:


> Anyone else noticed they accidently used the Superstars graphic when replying the Divas segment from last week? :lol


Yeah I noticed that too :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

alex1997 said:


> Anyone else noticed they accidently used the Superstars graphic when replying the Divas segment from last week? :lol


Possibly foreshadowing where Naomi, Alicia, Tamina, and Brie will end up after this current angle. 

hh


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WELL THAT WAS ONE OF THE FUCKING BEST DAMN RAW'S I'VE SEEN IN A FUCKING LONG ASS TIME!!!

Nearly every match/segment i enjoyed so much. Liked the Reigns/Ambrose/Wyatt stuff, but i do get a slight kick out of Ambrose/Reigns being together, like best mates looking out for eachother. 

TAKER/LESNAR was soooooooooo :mark: My god, where the fuck did they pull that from. Heyman's line; "You may have sold your soul to the devil, but your ass belongs to Brock Lesnar", was GOLD, then all hell broke loose. Did Taker say "Your'e gonna have to" after Lesnar said "Im gonna kill you"?

It was so perfectly done, i still can't quite believe they went that way, straight away. Nothing will top that IMO.

Only the main event was meh really TBH.

Next week will probably be shit now, but fuck it, this was great.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw was fantastic period


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Great great show, the ratings hit has surely alerted Vince, but I don't know if I want Rollins vs. Kane at Summerslam...And that's about the only possible contender.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

So yet again Charlotte gets a clean win whereas Paige, who I am guessing is leader of the FACE team, has to tap out to the newly called up HEEL Sasha? WTAF is that? Only jobber faces tap to heels. For some reason Paige just isn't allowed to win matches anymore. What is the point of having Team Paige when Paige just gets buried?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat Taker/Lesnar segment :mark:


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

another episode that was beyond retarded.

Why didn't the Undertaker wait for Brock to beat Rollins at battleground and take the title and then attack Brock and it would be a title match.Vince treats his viewers like complete morons, and I guess we must be to watch this crap.
The opening promo was awful, the undertaker doing a terrible clint eastwood impression.
The initial brock and undertaker encounter on raw where 20 people could not separate the two was ridiculous, and the wrestlers made to look like even bigger jobbers.

The tag match with the new day interference was typical 80s bullshit, 
Miz and Big Shit a cure for insomnia, 
At the cherry on the cake is Cena fresh from killing all the momentum of Owens doing his thing to try bury rollins
And the main event a six man match up, you would expect to get on superstars.
And where is ziggler?

The only plus on the show were the usual people, Heymans promo, the divas match, and harper v reigns was pretty decent.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Call me crazy, but the only thing I'm interested in watching right now is the Divas ..... :sasha2

Might as well enjoy Lynch, Sasha and Charlotte before the WWE fucks them over in shit storylines.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OK here is what I got from Raw in regards to Summerslam:

Taker/Brock
Ambreigns vs Wyatt/Harper
Some sort of divas' match

And then they have NO idea about what they want the rest of the card to look like yet.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Undertaker is joining Ambrose and Reigns to reform the shield. 

Sierra
Hotel 
India 
'Taker. 

S.H.I.T.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> And then they have NO idea about what they want the rest of the card to look like yet.


You sound surprised ... like this is something new ... :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I think the only two actual moves in the divas match was a backstabber and the Bank Statement. Just a bunch of kicks and punches the entire time. I know it's early, but Jesus, if this is how they're going to book awesome wrestlers like Becky and Sasha in the ring... :ann1

And cool. No mention yet of Cesaro being the first man besides Cena to pin Rusev (maybe it's mentioned after the main event or during, just got to it)

But yay, we got Taker/Lesnar once again. unk2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reptar said:


> You sound surprised ... like this is something new ... :lol


Normally it wouldn't surprise me :lol

But WM and SS always seem to be the 2 times they actually do care :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> I think the only two actual moves in the divas match was a backstabber and the Bank Statement. Just a bunch of kicks and punches the entire time. I know it's early, but Jesus, if this is how they're going to book awesome wrestlers like Becky and Sasha in the ring... :ann1
> 
> And cool. No mention yet of Cesaro being the first man besides Cena to pin Rusev (maybe it's mentioned after the main event or during, just got to it)
> 
> But yay, we got Taker/Lesnar once again. unk2


At least when they do those moves, they look good doing them :draper2 

I like finesse ... which is something grossly missing from any of the other divas. So it's nice to see some moves being executed nicely for once .. even if they are not the best that they have to offer :shrug 



A-C-P said:


> Normally it wouldn't surprise me :lol
> 
> But WM and SS always seem to be the 2 times they actually do care :lol


Nah .... I can't remember the last time WWE went towards even a top PPV showing that they actually cared about anything except the top two matches on the card (which is what THEY care about, and not most of their audience ... making it worse for everyone). Doing the same thing again this year. A match no one asked for, nor anyone wanted is getting top billing again fpalm


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> Raw was fantastic period
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope. Raw was ruined by the hint of cena being placed in world title scene. Nothing else matters to me after that sh×t. Cena is ahead of everyone and her buried all young talent. F×ck wwe


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Raw was awesome as allways. Main Event and Taker/Lesnar brawl were the highlights and everything fine as normally. Like that Divas got two matches + a catfight on end of raw. Everyone who not enjoyed the show should ask himself if he should continue watching or stop it. Really nothing to complain about.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kaajo36 said:


> Raw was awesome as allways. Main Event and Taker/Lesnar brawl were the highlights and everything fine as normally. Like that Divas got two matches + a catfight on end of raw. Everyone who not enjoyed the show should ask himself if he should continue watching or stop it. Really nothing to complain about.


Good post, best show in ages. The nonstop complaining is ridiculous. It's embarrassing how some of you sound.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> And that's about the only possible contender.


I think it's obvious that Cena will challenge for the title. Kane is more likely to get involved in Lesnar/Taker at Summerslam.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I liked RAW.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

murder said:


> I think it's obvious that Cena will challenge for the title. Kane is more likely to get involved in Lesnar/Taker at Summerslam.


I'd FUCKING HATE those two things, another Rollins/Cena match ffs? And then what? Cena as double-champion? WWE Open challenges on Raw? And Kane interfering in that match? WHY?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kane involved in Taker/Brock.

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh...Cena back to his no-selling, smiling, shitcunt self. I don't mind him being back in the title picture but when he acts like this, it feels like I'd die of joy inside if I see a piano drop on his fucking head.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> So yet again Charlotte gets a clean win whereas Paige, who I am guessing is leader of the FACE team, has to tap out to the newly called up HEEL Sasha? WTAF is that? Only jobber faces tap to heels. For some reason Paige just isn't allowed to win matches anymore. What is the point of having Team Paige when Paige just gets buried?


You keep using words like jobber and buried when I don't think you know what they mean. To call Paige a jobber after one match which was to put over Sasha, where she still looked strong, and it wasn't even a truly clean loss (clean enough to make Sasha look great, but dirty enough with the interference to NOT make Paige look bad) is absurd


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The brawl made my damn week.

Actually marked the fuck out when Lesnar's music hit as HHH/Steph built up their eventual encounter to be brutal. And damn it was


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the best Raw's of the year. Enjoyed everything I think besides Cena and Big Show.


----------

